# likes and dislikes thread for secret reaper 2014



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

UPDATED 8/14/2014

thank you to my reaper I so look forward to seeing what creative things you come up with 
here is my list  
I love thrift store finds 
LOVE NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS 
LIKES 


I decorate indoors and out doors and throw a party every year this years theme is 2014 doing gothic garden graveyard. 


Next year 2015 doing a Gypsy/ fortune teller inside 
voodoo /swamp or Pirate theme outside leaning towards pirates going all out.


Tombstones 
Skeletons 
black flowers 
gothic mini graveyard spooky terrarium here is a idea http://craftylumberjacks.blogspot.com/2013/10/terror-iums.html
Medieval / mystical Dragon love them the ones that look like stone gray or black in color 

Fortune telling things . 
material I can drape reds, black, whites, blue if it looks gypsy like it will work 
scarfs any colors gypsy like it will work 
sheer curtain panels any color for my gypsy 


love pirate anything 

DID I MENTION I LOVE NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS 

any kind of lanterns
need 4 black feather boas

ravens
Bats 
skulls i collect skulls real and fake 
in need of some of 4 of these skulls from dollar tree








owls not cute ones 
statues bust 
Grim Reapers
Coffins 
tombstones the little like 4 inch ceramic ones need lots of the dollar tree ones 

LOVE NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS 
I do this for my Christmas theme every years so decorations always welcome.
stockings, black or purple or ones with NBC on them 

anything nightmare before Christmas will love  or any gothic looking 

I am planning a nightmare before Christmas themed Christmas party so decorations for this would love black and purple will be the colors , 
ornaments even black, purple or orange ball ones they can have glitter even  

garland black or purple with bats without is an idea , 
, purple lights ,
dead man tree, or small table spooky trees.
going mainly with the colors purple and black but can throw in some orange and silver too. 
anything NBC  


Love Disney Haunted mansion anything 


candles love all kinds of candles would love to have candles that drip too. black, red or purple 
candle Candelabra

white , purple or red string lights are always good 
witch ball 
witch kit with real herbs 
creepy cloth always need 

witch hats are always welcome love decorated ones with a gothic touch 
witch items just not cute 

Gothic or steam punk fairy door 
gothic door wreath 

Need Swamp witch items 
swamp haunt items
Spanish grass 
raffia red or tan color always welcome 
bottle labels always welcome too 

in search of a raggedy ann doll

Halloween candy molds always welcome 

I am starting to collect blow molds so welcome any you may want to send my way  

love Gothic items 

want different photo frames and mirrors painted black would be great with a gothic look to them .


LOVE red glass anything. ( collect the Avon cap code glass)

love scarfs with skulls on them

favorite colors are red , black and purple 

dvd would love Hotel Transylvania, or dark crystal 
love scooby doo in search of the Scooby Doo Telephone like this does not have to work 









own a Kerilian bear dog she is such a sweetie. 
love Halloween footie socks
love tea and mocha 
love ghost store books / or photos books of ghost


and a pinterest page for my reaper I will be adding more ideas for you  this gives you examples of things I like  lots of ideas added here for you 
http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/ideas-for-my-reaper/






Dislike
bloody,
gore
clowns
zombie
baby’s
body parts
cute Halloween stuff


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, here is my Likes and Dislikes:

*LIKES:

**I LOVE anything Cats and Owls!!!!!!!!!!!! 
**I LOVE witchy stuff, both Halloween/traditional witch items and real, wiccan/pagan witch items...I love nature, earthy types of things for anything on the lines of real witch items. (I have tons of potion bottles, though, so I don't need anymore...unless you find/make one with a bottle that is truly awesome that I can tuck into my collection!! I prefer clear glass to match my current set I've made.) 
**I love to bake, I even work in a bakery, so I would REALLY love some Halloween kitchen items like baking pans, usable trays, covered trays, candy molds, kitchen towels, stemware, coffee mugs, anything cool that you can find that I could use to make Halloween or Fall goodies!!
**I would love a Kitchen Witch, flying on her broom...or some use wooden utensil, to hang in my kitchen. I cannot find one around here. If given a choice, I'd like one that is smaller, in colors to match my kitchen like cream, brown, olive/sage/apple green or yellow and isn't too ugly, lol...but I'd be happy with any kind you could find or make, since I would like one so very much!
**I would love one of those glass Witch Balls very much. Either an actual, blown glass one, or a handmade one with lovely things inside of it. They are so pretty and I'd love one to hang in my kitchen. (Any color would be nice, but if one was made/found in my kitchen colors, that I wrote above for my kitchen witch, it'd be great!)
**If my reaper is some one who knows how to make those creepy, aged, carved pumpkins, I'd love one, or more, of those! I want to make some spooky/creepy/dark pumpkin head scarecrows. (You can see pics of some in my Pinterest.)
**I could REALLY, REALLY use more outdoor decorations!!!!!! I have tons of indoor stuff and am running out of places to put things indoors, lol. (...though, I'll still take more indoor stuff, I'll find a place to put it, lol!!) I'd love some items for my outdoor cemetery. Things that are spooky, dark, creepy, ect. The more realistic, the better, for cemetery stuff. 
**I love those little Halloween mini scenes that people put inside of apothecary jars, lanterns and such. Little, dark, creepy graveyard scenes, mini skellies, other tiny haunted scenes like creepy, twisted trees, ect with the moss and stones and such...I would love one but haven't gotten around to making myself one, lol. I have seen some wonderful ones that people here, on the forum, have made and adore them. I pinned some I liked in my Indoor Halloween board on Pinterest, too, for my Reaper for ideas.
**I am looking for a small, stone or wood (something natural or aged looking) mortar and pestal for my witch's kitchen potion set up. All I can find are plain, white ceramic ones, which won't work for me.
**Mercury glass (or the look of mercury glass) skulls, pumpkins, owls, ect. I like silver, black and orange...maybe the green, too, for the colors. The silver skulls are awesome...saw some at Big Lots, HomeGoods, ect. I would really love a decent sized skull one, especially.


I also like:

Pumpkins/Jack-O-Lanterns (I really love pumpkin things!)
Anything Autumn, Fall, Harvest inspired...especially natural things like pumpkins, apples, grapevine, berries, acorns, hay bales, burlap, corn, ect.
Crows/Ravens
Ghosts
Skeletons/Skulls (I still don't have a full size skelly...or even a medium/small skelly...I only have tiny mini ones.)
Bats
Spiders (I'd like some posable fuzzy spiders for indoors...or some decent sized realistic looking ones that are safe to be used outside in crummy, windy, wet weather on my front railings.)
Vintage Halloween...especially with witch, cat or owl prints!!!!!!
Scented wax cubes/tarts (NOT the kinds in the air freshener aisle like Glade or Febreeze...I don't like air freshener smell, lol.) for my wax warmers. Autumn scents like pumpkins, apples, caramels, leaves, campfire/marshmallow, harvest, spice, vanilla, cranberry, ect. 
Candles in Autumn scents...must be jar candles or tea lights. I worry my 4 kitties will knock over votives, tapers or pillars. I especially like candles that come in nice, lidded jars that I can reuse after the candle is spent. 
Vampire items- traditional, gothic ( I do love vampire things like True Blood, Buffy-tv series, Queen of the Damned, ect., but I don't really decorate with those things for Halloween, so they aren't needed...unless you found a totally super awesome item for a great, cheap price you think I might like, lol.)
Gravestones/graveyard items (You can look in my albums on here to see pics of my small front yard graveyard and see if you can think of something cool to add to it or match it!)
LED string lights (purple, orange) or lighting for my cemetery, also LED, if possible. At some point I'd like two small, spot lights, one to shine on each side of my graveyard, maybe some that I can change the color on or plain white ones I can add a colored film to, because I don't know what color I want to go with yet.
Lanterns in black (LED, if candle included)
Folklore/ghost story type stuff like "The Headless Horseman"...I LOVE the H.H.!!!!!!!!
Leaves, spooky trees
Scarecrows, especially spooky/creepy or pumpkin head ones.
Victorian, old spooky, gothic haunted houses and haunted house decor
Simple, silver or black Halloween necklaces (no earrings, ears aren't pierced)
I like fuzzy socks, too. I wear them all the time when it's cold...or super fun regular Halloween socks, and Halloween knee high socks!! (I'm not big on really low ankle socks, but if there was a super cute pair you thought I would like, I'd totally still wear them.)
I also collect Skelanimals...look them up if you are unsure of what they are! So cute!! Kit the Cat is my absolute fave, and then Oliver the Owl and Diego the Bat...but I love the rest of them, too! (I have 4 of the 5 Halloween mini plushies from Target, the pics are in my albums. I'm missing Timmy the Spider.)
Cute is okay, just not overly cute or too much of it. (...though cute owls and kitties are always acceptable, lol)
I would prefer no glitter, but very, very small amounts of glitter are okay, if it isn't loose and doesn't get all over and fall off the item! Nothing completely covered in glitter...just glitter as a tiny accent, maybe, lol.
Painted wooden crafty items
All the cool, crafty items you guys are so good at making!!
I know some of you like to send treats and Halloween toys for our pets, which is cool with us! We have four kitties! 


*DISLIKES:

Clowns/dolls
Zombies (although, I LOVE Resident Evil, just not so much for halloween!)
Gore/gross stuff (a little blood is okay though, for example, on vampire type decor.)
Bugs (except Spiders...spiders are awesome!)
Satanic things
Aliens
***I'm a vegetarian, so no dead animals or animal parts, including real leather, real bone, ect. please!!!***
Not a fan of decorating with movie characters...such as Freddie, Jason, Saw, ect.
Though I super love Halloween cartoons, movies and such, I don't really decorate with them. However, I love Tim Burton things, especially The Corpse Bride..so making or buying a Halloween decoration/prop that is inspired by his dark, creepy style would be cool!
Don't need Pirate stuff
Don't need Mad scientist stuff
Don't need blow molds

**I have a Pinterest page, the link for it is in my signature, below my posts, if you want to check it out!! I have 4 different Halloween boards, 1 Halloween costume board and 1 Autumn/Harvest/Fall board. I have made sure there are lots of cool ideas for my future Reaper in them!!!!! There are pic ideas for some of the specific stuff I wrote in this list, to give my Reaper a better idea of what I am talking about and to help them see my personal style. I also have several photo albums here on the forum, on my profile page, that my Reaper can look through to get ideas. I hope that stuff helps!**

*Thanks, in advance, to my Reaper! I am easy to please. This list is just a guideline...there are many things I, and my husband, would like that I probably didn't think to list. I'll try to add things specifically, if I think of anything else, before the Reaper actually starts, so if you are my Reaper, make sure to check the SR Likes/Dislikes Thread again when working on my gifts in case I changed anything from the original list! Happy stalking!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

*A couple of things that I have my eyes out for this year:*

A red non-flashing LED eye set for my skeletal executioner
A green or purple non-flashing LED eye set for my witch

I'm making a haunted mirror, and two horizontal basement window scenes this year, so I'm looking for scary skeleton or ghost "picture" pieces to use in them, and not having much luck. They can be clings, generic dollar store Scene Setter type pieces that I can cut to size, transfers of some sort, or even just regular computer print-outs that I can either laminate or Mod-Podge and seal. The mirror is small, 8 inches high and about 5 inches wide. The windows are about 2 feet high and 3 feet wide, but I will be making faux board frames, so the images won't have to fill the entire area.

__________________________________________________________________

*Basic Likes:* hand-made, pre-owned, or store-bought items (dollar store or otherwise) .

Imperfections help make things spookier, in my opinion; so please don't worry about that.

Components to make things with. 

Vintage look items, dark colors like things are antique or abandoned. 

Wax tarts in fall, spooky, or dark scents (no "rotting flesh" please, haha). I use these frequently, so don't worry that I might already have it. They will definitely be used. I can use cone or stick incense, scented oil mixtures, or spray scents as well.

My style is a spooky, eerie, creepy old cemetery; and what you might find in an abandoned Victorian style house on the cemetery grounds.

Indoor or outdoor items are fine.

*I collect:*

ghosts of all kinds
Jack o' lanterns of all kinds
non-neon candy pails, except modern characters (Casper would be awesome, but hard to find or too expensive)
neutral colored flat plastic jointed skeletons of all sizes 

plastic drinking cups with Halloween scenes or patterns, and those can be "cute". They can be any size. Sometimes dollar stores and/or Wal-mart type stores have juice size cups in sets of 4 for $1.00, and they also sell larger individual cups for $1.00 each. I usually don't buy them although I think they're adorable, and I'd definitely use them. 

-----------  -----------


I like The Haunted Mansion, Nightmare Before Christmas, Corpse Bride, Coraline, Casper the Friendly Ghost, Scary Godmother, and Peanuts Halloween characters. I like either Disney or classic versions of Sleepy Hollow characters, for miniatures. 

_I have the Hitchhiking Ghost figures (5-6 inches), and basic Nightmare Before Christmas character figures in miniature (2 inches). I don't have any other characters that I mentioned, in miniature or figurines of any size._

For vintage characters, I really like the old Beistle decorations, table top blow-mold lamps (I have a Jack o' lantern scarecrow ), and reprints of Tuck & Sons style Halloween cards.

Candy is fine, if you're feeling the spirit of ToTing, haha. The only kinds of candy that I don't like are listed under dislikes. I do like things that others don't; such as dark chocolate, marshmallow, coconut, black licorice, candy corn, Sour Patch Kids, Sour Straws, cayenne straws. I've never tried bacon in candy, but I hear it's good.  Pretty much anything that is not in dislikes will be fine.

____________________________________________________________________


*Dislikes:* clowns, pirates, aliens, medical, mad scientist, bio-hazard, gore, torture, child-like creatures, maggots, flies, roaches, dead animals, snakes, Egyptian items, most movie characters, fall and harvest stuff. 

Candy dislikes: anything peach flavor, War Heads, Cry Babies, Bernie Botts jellybeans, Jolly Ranchers, jawbreakers, peanut butter Mary Janes (those things wrapped in black and orange waxed paper), and insects. Yes, insects. *shudder*

I don't use those "reed" type liquid scented items due to pets and kids. 

I don't burn candles in our home due to pets and kids, but decorative candles are OK.

I don't care for smiling things except ghosts, Jack o' lanterns, and smiling vintage style items of any type are always fine. 

I don't care much for glitter, except on ornaments. I can deal with a minimal amount on indoor items, though.

**this doesn't mean that I literally dislike everything that I mentioned; I just don't have a use for it.

____________________________________________________________________________________

*More in-depth likes:*

Halloween nesting dolls (decorated or in need of decorating)
Halloween & Gothic charms for jewelry
Halloween & Gothic craft paper
Halloween & Gothic stampers
Halloween & Gothic paper punches
Spooky Town sized items of any type, any brand (home-made, bought, doesn't matter what they're made of)
owls
bats
cats
mice
rats
crows
spiders & webs
ghosts
skeletons/skulls/bones
Jack o' lanterns
moons
scary trees
cemetery scenes
tombstone shaped items
coffin shaped items
witches (any type)
cauldrons
pentacles
pentagrams
Halloween ornaments, I have a mantel-size tree and a table top tree about 3 ft tall.
battery op candles, any height, any width
spooky lanterns (especially non-fragile)
ghost stories
Edward Gorey items
scary scarecrows
Ouija items
fortune telling items of all sorts

************************************************
************************************************

Freshly added info! At the request of another member who wanted to know if we had pets, I'm adding that info. Also, I know some people like to add things in for their victim's children, so I am also adding info for that. I tried to make it easier to follow, than my original post on the other thread. I'll update that one, too.

Please note that items for my pets or children are not necessary, nor expected at all. This is just if you feel like it. I myself have never added items for pets or children, that I can recall.

I do have a mostly lazy cat who loves catnip and batting toys (doesn't like the jingle balls we bought), and a spry young Lab/Pit Bull mix dog who shreds plush toys in seconds flat, but is pretty good with other toys (except barked incessantly at the cat's jingle toys which promptly went to the trash). Probably neither are into costumes or clothing, and the cat already refuses to wear her collar. They're not picky about treats.

Allergies are not a concern for the people or pets in our home.

My kiddos:

My 14 yr old collects Pokemon stuff; he doesn't care if he already has it.







He likes scarier type Halloween things than the other two; scary books, zombies, House of the Dead, Silent Hill, also Plants Vs. Zombies, he plays those games pretty often. He won't wear shirts, hats, buttons, lanyards, etc. that have movie or game characters on them. He's missing out on ToTing now that he's too old, so I wind up buying him candy. He likes everything except the super-sour stuff like Warheads and Cry Babies. Regular sour, he likes. Crackers of any kind, cookies, pretzels, all good. He doesn't care if it looks like it's for little kids if it's consumable, haha. He definitely does not like raisins, though.

My 13 yr old is mentally and physically handicapped; he likes things that preschool kids like. He does not put small toys in his mouth. He likes squishy or bendy characters, picture books (likes to flip pages, doesn't like being read to), toys that twist and click (like puzzle sticks where you can mix one character's head with another's body, and another's feet, etc.), those clear globe-wand lights with the spinning LEDs in them, other types of hand held lights, things that pop up when you push a button or pull a lever or string, bath squirt toys. He loves cute or spooky Halloween characters ("scary" doesn't bother him, he laughed all the way through the Haunted Mansion ride at age 5), Spongebob, Peanuts, Mickey Mouse and friends, Winnie the Pooh and friends, Nightmare Before Christmas, and Scooby Doo. I buy him candy too, but he can't do Now and Laters, Mary Janes, thick salt water taffy, any type of hard candy, or gum at all. He likes soft chewy fruit candies, all chocolate candies; crackers of any kind, cookies, raisins, or pretzels. He doesn't like to ToT or dress up, he'd much rather stay home and watch his DVDs. He likes character plates and bowls, but he physically can't use sippy cups and can only use lidded cups with straws (he dumps contents out of cups without lids).

My 3 yr old is easy to find things for. He does not put toys, slime, Play-doh, etc. in his mouth. He likes everything that's cute or spooky; Casper, Peanuts, any Disney, Little People, books to look at or listen to, Play Doh, slime, dinosaurs, superheroes and villains, knights, dragons, all animals, spiders, insects (except roaches and maggots), monsters, vehicles, bath squirt toys, etc. He also loves those little cardboard house boxes that Dollar Tree has. Oh, and he's a jigsaw puzzle master. He can do 50 piece puzzles, even small pieces. For candy, we don't give him hard candies except Dum Dums or flat suckers (no jawbreakers, Jolly Ranchers, Brachs hard candies, full sized Tootsie Pops or Blow Pops--but mini Tootsie Pops are OK). He also does not chew gum yet, and doesn't like very sour things. Crackers of any kind, cookies, raisins, or pretzels are fine. He loves to dress up. He has a fireman hat and coat, pirate head-kerchief and sword, hard hat, safari hat, rainbow clown wig, Army camo hat and vest, dragon full body costume, top hat, Captain America mask and costume. If you have old costume pieces to be rid of, he wears size 4-5, he's tall (he doesn't mind if things are too big, either). I would like to try to make or find him a Casper costume this year, he's a huge fan of Casper right now. He likes character plates, bowls, and cups, and can use any type of cup, whether it has a lid or not.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

My theme this year is Season of the witch. I do both a yard haunt called Spooky Hollow Cemetery YArd HAunt and decorate inside

Likes: Anthing witch related,I'm really into 
witches, a book of shadows like on charmed would be nice,skulls, skeletons, ghosts, reapers, flameless candles, halloween themed candle holders, anything I can use in my cemetery, gore is fine(I'm planing a chop shop theme for in the future), spooky flowers, tarto cards, Chucky is my favorite horror movie, creepy pictures, spiders, bats, coffins/toepinchers, tombstones, creepy cloth, severed fingers/toes/arms/legs/heads, bones, creepy signs, ground breakers, homemade items are fine.


Dilikes: Disney, tons of glitter, cute, Ido not watch any of the zombie or vampire tv shows, vampires.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

theme this year Ward 14 Bone Garden Estates Lunatic Asylum, 

I decorate outside in cemetery and on barn porch, in the party barn, have a dance hall and bar area, will have patient lounge and a padded room as a separate bar in dance hall, shock therapy will be in the bathroom, kitchen/bar will be dispensary/pharmacy for medications. Turning the hearse into the paddy wagon. 

looking for some items for theme, need hospital gowns, nurse stuff, dress /hats any size to dress characters , Dr. stuff, an old Dr. bag would be awesome, straight jacket, signs, maybe some patient tombstones , general hospital décor etc.

other likes include any kind of skulls and bones, gothic, Victorian décor, never enough creepy cloth, I am not picky

dislikes/or don't need : gore, bloody, glitter, blow up items, regulate Halloween décor, 

http://www.pinterest.com/obcessedwithit/

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/obcessedwithit-albums.html


thanks,
obcessed with it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to get mine ready too


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

UPDATED 8/14



Dear Secret Reaper,

*This list is subject to change* (if I add more and more, especially specific names!)

Reviewed this from last year and see that it is all very relevant!

OK if you are my secret reaper;

_*Terra*_, of course a tombstone would be wonderful! It does not have to be elaborate, something older looking with an older sounding name, like Adolphus Crane or the like would be cool, I am looking at a lost woods kind of graveyard. (ok maybe a tiny bit elaborate if you could have like tree roots wrapping around it!) K, thanks!

_*Saki.Gir*l_, I would be honored to have any of your dia de los muertos masks or other artwork associated with that, k thanks!

_*Kelloween*_, if you wanted to paint me a sign, I would be ecstatic! Something that has something to do with ‘Ravenscreek Crossing’ would totally rock, k thanks! 

_*Dminor*_, your Urn stone really rocks, I would totally let you figure out what the front can say, could be shock or anything else. K, Thanks!

_*Greenwick,*_ LOVE the broom, especially your knot work, I would be delighted to receive one of these works of art, k thanks!

_*Im the goddess*_, yes you are when it comes to poison apples! It would be fantastic to receive a similar poison apple display. K thanks!

_*Paint it Black*_, you were an awesome reaper before, use it all right down to the San Diego bottle opener that is on the fridge where I keep my Blue Moon! If you are looking for a new idea, love your miniature displays and would be honored to display one of those, k thanks! Ooo and some mercury bottles, k thanks!

_*hhh*_, I am working on a witches shelf so that braided garlic would rock. Other natural ingredients as well, k thanks!

_*Ondeko*_, ANYTHING you wish to make out of glass, it will be great, k thanks!

_*Pumpkinking30*_, Your really cool village makeover houses would look great on my mantle, and you could save money on shipping and just drive the 30ish miles and drop them off! K thanks

*Screamentor* Would love to have a bat-mobile for the driveway. Would love to have one of yours even more! K thanks!

More specifics to be added as I come across things. In general, for the outside I am doing a graveyard in the woods. Old stones, crows and lanterns, owls and bats, scarecrows and pumpkins would be great... and crows and ravens! For the indoors, I am working on filling a witch shelf. Any spell books, ingredients, potion bottles, candles, charms, skulls, crows, ravens etc would be fantastic. Love homemade and second hand, re-purposed materials are great! Also like all things Edgar Allen Poeish and Robert Frostish! (the dudes rock!) Anything subtle, and *classic* would be fantastic, vintage rocks as well. To give you an overall idea of my style; http://pinterest.com/djhoyler/secret-reaper-likes/ Oh, I also am working on miniature displays in various modes, anything Halloween in the 1:12 ratio would be really cool! When all else fails, you can never ever never have too many crows and raven items!

*Overall I guess all things Classic Vintage or Gothic is where my heart is....and ravens!*

*What I do not like is cute, gore, blood and glitter. Also, not a fan of zombies and do not like any of the undead babies. (baby dolls that look old and creepy can be cool, but not the ones that are all gored up or undeadified)Don't like the horror movie guys either, no chucky, jason, freddy, michael or the like. Sorry. Oh, and yeah, don't like spiders*

Your victim,
BR1MSTON3

p.s. Did I mention crows are good?


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

My Likes/Dislikes list

Likes:
-Witches
-Witch Hats
-I'm a huge Haunted Mansion fan - love anything to do with it!
-Universal Monsters
-Blow Molds
-Hocus Pocus related things - LOVE that movie!
-door wreath
-painted wooden crafty items
-Pumpkins
-Jack o Lanterns
-String Lights
-Halloween is my favorite horror movie - LOVE Michael Myers
-Halloween Ornaments
-Halloween Candy Molds
-Yankee candle/Bath and Body Works Halloween items
-Outdoor Decor (I have a yard haunt I do every year so anything is welcome for that!)
-Creepy Cloth

Dislikes:
Aliens
Clowns
Crows

My Halloween Board on Pinterest:
http://www.pinterest.com/nikatnite6/halloween/


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm in I'm in again


Likes: Cemetery, Haunted House, Bones, and Ghost, and creepy crawlies, disused or abandoned looking items, vampires, ghouls, dessicated corpses, spider webs, overgrown graves. Bats and Ravens and Ghosts,. Dark and broody is the way we haunt

Check the links in my sig for pictures of our haunt. I also go photographing cemeteries just because i like to. 

Dislikes: (well more stuff that just isn't my thing, I love all haunts.) Cute stuff, Baby Zombies (though tortured dolls are cool), overt gratuitous gore..... a bit of blood and bone is fine, but I don't like to clean up the set from a Romero movie .


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I love anything homemade or store bought. This year I'm doing a charity haunt for the March of Dimes. My son was born premature at 17 oz 13 years ago and I have supported The March since. The theme this year is Mad Alice (Wonderland) wakes up in an asylum for the criminally insane. There will be a patient graveyard outside and the rooms are: admitting, patient, dentists office, autopsy, children's unit, recreation, nurses station and Mad Alice Cafe. 

Some ideas for props I am needing:
straight jackets, homemade or bought
hospital things like signs, syringes, blood bottles, etc. anything hospital related
anything related to a dentist office i.e. large teeth
cheap dolls
body parts
homemade medicine bottles
giant spiders
anything Alice in Wonderland related

General Likes:
would love a kitchen witch
fall/autumn scented candles
scary scarecrows
horror novels

Dislikes:
zombie babies
cutesy Halloween
aliens


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Likes:
Grave Yard Stuff
Light Up Pumpkins
Witch Stuff
Halloween Ornaments (I have a halloween tree that's bigger then my christmas tree :roll eyes
Scary Clowns
Sam from Trick R Treat. If you can make him, I'd love and cherish him forever. 

Dislikes:
Extreme Cute Stuff, Movies, Costumes & Makeup


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

I prefer to leave it up to the Reaper’s discretion, have fun with whatever you / make buy, I know it will be lovely! 

That being said, I love anything handmade, thrifted, etc.

Likes: 
Walking Dead
Haunted mansion
Nightmare before Christmas
Beetlejuice
Spellbooks
Old looking things 
Anything black, green, dark red or purple
Zombies
Vincent Price
Dust
Whispy fabric
Mad scientists stuff
Steampunk
Starwars

I dislike uncreative things (this doesn’t mean purchased).


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm doing an outdoor dinner party for families. We're going to have a scavenger hunt and punch board for the kids. The theme will be more Poe / Victorian so anything related to this. I have a Pinterest account with general Halloween board and a Raven Halloween board, so anything like those posts would be great. I will take any hand-me-downs that you no longer want, those absolutely awesome hand made items or thrift store finds. Anything that will make my party gothic and Poe-like. My Pinterest pages are http://www.pinterest.com/titus2002/halloween/ and http://www.pinterest.com/titus2002/a-raven-halloween/ and http://www.pinterest.com/titus2002/haunted-bayou/ and http://www.pinterest.com/titus2002/halloween-art/ to get ideas.

I also have a 10 year old boy and 12 year old girl who love opening my boxes to see if any candy was sent. They LOVE Halloween candy! I also have a German Shepherd and a small rescue dog. Oh and a black cat! Just little FYI's as I've had past reapers send treats for everyone, which is really sweet. 

Likes / Wants:

tall candelabras (any color, I can spray paint them with silver paint)
silver trays, goblets, bowls etc (could also be spray painted with silver paint)
black flowers (the wilting flowers from Spirit are awesome! hint hint)
Ravens
throw pillows (burlap ones with iron on images are cool like on my raven pinterest page)
a butler would be cool
Fall or pumpkin scented candles
Fake hands for a ball toss game (see my pinterest page)
Black leafy garlands
Cheese cloth ghosts
Some glitter is fine
Pillar or taper candles
Lanterns
Skeletons / skulls / bones
Halloween baking supplies
white pumpkins
black feather boas
old bird cages or cloches for raven or skull centerpiece
I've also seen awesome black and white Halloween patterned plates that I'd love! 
Crystal balls
voodoo & swampy decor 
camo netting
spanish moss
I can always use more jute netting, cheesecloth and creepy cloth



Dislikes:
Bloody, gory
horror movie characters
blow molds
aliens
pirates
clowns
zombie babies


Somehow, I knew I'd be editing this multiple times!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ahh, I hate making lists...

I do not decorate inside...so anything for outside works for me...creepy but not gory..hand made is awesome, thrift store is wonderful...

creepy cloth (always use)
I need a bunch of spanish moss!
witch hats or wigs..I can always use them
tombstones or things for cemetery
big bat...not little ones..I have them..
lights, lanterns, candles
I have a mr. big spider from Araniella..I need a mrs.
crows , ravens, black cat
love those skeleton animals
skeletons
pumpkins! scarier the better!

Basically I do witches, ghosts, pumpkins, cemetery, scarecrow, skeletons...I like vintage victorian..so if you come across any clothes that resemble that era at a flea market..

I always feel I am being to picky... 


will never use..

movie monsters..jason and all
creepy dolls..I like them but don't use them
blood and gore
clowns
fortune teller things
glitter or cute
blow molds
aliens
pirates

inside decorations..maybe one day, but not now!


oh and if you get my name, you must make me this...









dang that picture is huge!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

PLEASE NOTE: List is subject to additions & deletions! 

I made a WISH LIST Board on Pinterest. http://www.pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/wish-list/
If you are a crafty person. 
We decorate different rooms with different set ups. This year we have a Fortune Tellers Room, A Butcher Shop, A halloween Museum, A witch's den, a spider & eyes bathroom, a nursery, a bloody bathroom & Mad Scientist set ups. Our garage is done in Blacklights. Our invites & costumes will be Mad Scientist themed as will the cake. I have 5 Cabinets to put curiosities, jars & potions in, 3 are blacklight lit, 1 is in the butcher shop, 1 in entry hall & 1 in fortune teller's room. The under the cupboard lights in the kitchen will be replaced with blacklights so Mad Lab stuff on the counters in there too,.

If my reaper is so handy, I'd love a piece that looks like something from an old scientist lab. Lots of ideas on my Mad Scientist Pinterest board. 

Need/Likes
Vine arms & legs for pumpkins!
Body parts (heads, fingers, ears, hands, legs etc.) 
organs (Brains, livers, hearts, etc.)
Animated FAT RAT - big belly moans & groans about eating all the food etc.
Items that glow in blacklight (NEON)
Animated old style antique looking phone.
Red Glue Sticks (mini ones)
Black Glue sticks (mini ones)
LED Taper Candles - (6) OR 6 Battery Operated taper candles - ALL must be the same. 
Skeleton Glassware - shaped or imprinted
Open for Halloween items repurposed & crafted. 
Realistic looking Baby Doll (to put in Jar) 
Creepy small fake plants (Eyeball, tentical, Venus Fly trap type)
I'm sure are MANY things I'd LOVE that are not on this list. 
And most of all I want:








Don't need/want
Candles, candle holders, eyeballs, videos, movies, music, excessive glittery stuff, Movie Character stuff (chucky, jason, freddy, etc.) too cutesy stuff.

My Pinterest Page: http://www.pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

To my Secret Reaper,
First, I want thank you for taking the time to participate in this fantastic program and reading through my list of likes. Second, I want you to know that I will enjoy whatever you send my way as a gift and illustration for our mutual appreciation of the Halloween holiday.

Here is my list of likes/don't need to provide you with some inspiration and background information about me:

I host an annual Halloween party for my adult friends and family and have begun to decorate according to a single theme each year. The theme for 2014 is a haunted Carnival/Freak Show. I started a thread about my 2014 party in the Party Themes discussion area to highlight my progress on finds and projects for this year. My decorating consists of the public rooms in my home as well as my backyard, weather permitting. For this year, I plan to convert my formal living/dining room into the inside of a red and white striped tent. I plan to have "vignettes" in the backyard that will be a gypsy/fortune teller wagon, a broken carousel, and a few side show freaks.

Likes/Needs:
Gypsy/Fortune teller props (tarot cards, crystal ball, gold jewelry, etc.) - I will be creating my gypsy by converting an existing life size character
Ring Master jacket (hopefully bright red either in the style of a a formal coat with tails or one that can be cut to be short at the waist and long tails) - I will create him by converting another existing life size character that I already own.
Vintage style freak show exhibit posters
Vintage looking Ouija board
Strands of christmas-style lights that have the large round circles (as opposed to the traditional miniature lights) to be used in carnival signs
Strands of triangular pennant flags typically seen on old fashioned Carnival midways
Fake plastic body parts (arms, legs) to be displayed with my white tiger in a cage

In addition to things I need for my theme above, I also love the following:
Anything related to the Headless Horseman or Sleepy Hollow
Anything related to Disney's Haunted Mansion
Items that would be found in a dilapidated Victorian home/mansion (you can never go wrong with decorating your home like a haunted mansion) - I have photos in my albums of previous years decorations to help illustrate my love of these things
Vintage decorations (Beistle, noisemakers, candyholders, etc.)

Items that I do not need/not my style:
Clowns - I like them but have enough clown related things for my theme this year 
Glittery/Cutesy decorations
Halloween tree decorations - I own one but the party has grown too large to use it safely
Candles, candle holders, scented items, etc.
Blow molds
Harvest/Fall decor (leaves, acorns, wooden plaques/signs, etc.)
Fake blood
Extreme gore
Zombie babies
Telco characters
Cupcake holders
Cookie molds
Halloween themed bedding, linens, towels, etc.
Boney Bunch collectibles
Halloween miniature villages (including the Sleepy Hollow collection - I just don't do villages)

I am very appreciate of homemade or previously owned, thrift store finds as you will see in my various posts. 

Again, I hope this helps provide inspiration and I look forward to our favorite holiday 2014 !!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Bethany said:


> PLEASE NOTE: List is subject to additions & deletions!
> 
> We decorate different rooms with different set ups. This year we have a Fortune Tellers Room, A Butcher Shop, A halloween Museum, A witch's den, a spider & eyes bathroom, a nursery, a bloody bathroom & Mad Scientist set ups. Our garage is done in Blacklights. Our invites & costumes will be Mad Scientist themed as will the cake.
> Need/Likes
> ...


oh no, not that thing AGAIN... lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Mr Phibes..where are you? time to join!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Updated 8/20

I have 4 kids 2 boys 2 girls ages 12, 7, 5, & 2! I have a lab/golden mix puppy we call a glab, and a Chihuahua. And 1 kitty. 

I also have a Halloween tree inside I can always use more lights and decorations for. 

Love candy, chocolates, and candy corn!

I will love anything you have made/bought me. I'm not that picky.
Love homemade, thrift store finds, and store bought.
some cutesy is ok, I have young kids.

Yard haunt theme: cemetery & ghosts
I plan on turning the front of the house into a "monster house" face
I plan to do a "witches' kitchen" in my kitchen

can always use:
creepy cloth
sting lights any color; any lighting I can use in my cemetery
bottle labels
black roses
potion bottles
witch hats
cauldrons
pumpkins
Jack o' lanterns
skeletons/skulls
fall scented wax cubes
anything "Day of the Dead" my bedroom is done in that theme
Love Halloween socks & jewelry
ghost stories
crows, owls, bats, and spiders
would love, love to have a blow mold
anything for my Halloween tree
Halloween candy molds and baking items
anything I could use for Halloween makeups

off topic things I like:
hot tea, love cool tea pots
big Dr Who and Game of Thrones fan
Love old school Scooby Doo

dislikes
clowns
devil/demonic things
gore
aliens

I will edit this list as I think of new ideas. My pinterest is in my signature line!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Oh my, my list seems long...oh well 

We have a big party in a big yard so anything for decorating large spaces is great: fabric, creepy cloth, spiderwebs, tombstones, bones, JOLs, etc. You know, your standard Halloween cast of characters…We’re going to have a Freaky Tiki themed Halloween this year, so anything appropriate for that would be great. Think Disneyland’s Jungle Cruise/Tiki Room but in the dark…at least that’s what we’re going for. Most of our lights will be outdoor lanterns, so lanterns of any size, shape, kind would be great. We're going to need lots of skulls and bones...

I love playing with lights, so anything that makes creative lighting is fun: glowsticks, string lights, cheap dollar store LEDs, etc. 

I love Victorian decorations and costuming: jewelry and accessories, anything with colored glass. I like a dark Victorian vibe—candlesticks, books, bottles, picture frames…also, Steampunk! I particularly like long pendant-style necklaces, and hair accessories. 

I like Day of the Dead things: sugar skulls, skeleton figures, etc. 

Things based on dark literature, Edgar Allan Poe, Sleepy Hallow, etc. for example, would be cool. I'm an English instructor in real life! Also, ghost stories or ghost hunting type books. I love things on roadside attractions or weird local legends. I have quite a few on California (duh), but would love to learn about other places. 

I sort of want an apothecary set. I don't have anywhere to display one, and it doesn't fit in with any of our current décor or themes, but they are so freakin' awesome looking! 

I made a Halloween village set last year based on the Christmas pieces from the Dollar Tree. Anything that I can add to that would be great. There are pictures of it on here somewhere. 

Also, miniature things: scenes in tin boxes (altoids?), terrarium graveyards, Halloween scenes in a pumpkin. Those things are awesome; I want to make my own someday, but have never gotten around to it. 

We usually have a costume tent or space at our parties so I collect odds and ends of costume pieces throughout the year. This can be dollar store stuff, thrift store, bits and pieces, whatever. Personally, I also like nail polish, accessories, and fun make up around Halloween. 


Ok, now the specifics…

I LOVE spiders! I like realistic spiders, fuzzy spiders, and kind of cute spiders

I love all things Disney, specifically Disneyland. Anything Haunted Mansion is awesome (especially involving the wallpaper pattern). Nightmare Before Christmas is always welcome. My favorites are the villains. I love anything Disney Villains. My favorites villains, in order, Malificent, The Chernobog, The Queen of Hearts, the Evil Queen, and Cruella deVille. Last year, I dresssed as Cruella for Halloween!

Oh, I also love Halloween or any kind of creepy music, especially things that are not that well known. I love discovering new music for Halloween. 

We're not really that fond of gore or blood. I don't really like the dolls or babies much. Our parties and Halloween celebrations are a bit creepy, but family friendly. Also, we live in the California low desert, so things that are heat sensitive (candles, edible objects) may not work. It's HOT here, and I'm afraid of things melting! I personally am not that fond of cutesy things (except socks--I love Halloween socks for some reason). And I don't really dig zombies or horror movies. Glitter is ok. 


I have a pinterest board just for the reaping: 
http://www.pinterest.com/amyloper/secret-reaper/

I'll probably add more as I think of things,

Happy stalking!


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay, my haunt is primarily indoors! Rather than the big night itself, my annual party is the highlight of the season in terms of decorating. I hope this isn't too long or too specific, I want to be as thorough as possible  I may edit this as needed, if I think of other specifics! 

Likes: 
*VINTAGE HALLOWEEN (die cuts, centerpieces, lanterns, costumes, noise makers, anything in the Halloween aesthetic of the 1900s through 1950s!) 
VICTORIANA/ANTIQUES (old photo albums or photos, bottles, books, candelabras, candlesticks, ornate frames, etc)
DOLLS (the older the better; composition dolls are my favorites. Old ventriloquist dolls are a close second. The creepier the better—cloudy eyes, missing limbs, cracked skin, etc.) 
TAXIDERMY (Wet specimens in jars or vintage mounts; framed butterflies, stuffed rats, etc) 
ORIGINAL COLOR TONES! I have a lot of silver and brass stuff, and I’m fine with that—I never like to paint things red, black, or other typically Halloween colors. 
LIGHTING I'm always appreciative of lighting help. Light blue and amber are the colors I prefer to use. 
ODDS AND ENDS / NEEDS wig heads, white or black masks (full face or masquerade style), scented fog juice, animated butterfly or firefly in a jar (sold by amazon) an antique/vintage ouija board would be lovely, silver-plated candelsticks/trays etc! 

Dislikes
Glitter
Modern décor (I’d take something from a thrift store over something from Michaels’ any day of the week) 
Cutsey/kitsch (I’m trying to amass a collection of period authentic or reproduction stuff, so most things from Spirit or Michaels or other Halloween retailers don't fit my needs) 
Plastic bugs, rats, skulls, fake feathered crows or owls are not realistic enough for my tastes; I never buy them anymore. 
Inflatables 
Horror Movie Icons (Believe me, I love Jason and Michael and Freddy, but I haven't done a classic horror theme... yet) 

THEMES: 
So far, I’ve done a pretty general ‘haunted’ theme, Stonecrest Manor. This year, I’m doing a hybrid 1930s Vintage/ Southern Gothic theme: Sugar Creek Plantation! I’ve posted many photos on the forum of items I already own and of my previous haunts. Feel free to peruse them : ) 

ADDITIONAL INFO:
Besides my posts on the forum, better insight into my personal taste can be found on my flickr account, in my Halloween 2013 album and in my favorites
My flickr favorites:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/favorites/
My pinterest:
http://www.pinterest.com/mikepelz/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Some great list to start looking over see what kind of goodies victims want .


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Dear Reaper,

My haunt consists of a small cemetery and my these is eerie elegant. I decided to name my haunt King's Mill Cemetery. Please feel free to check my profile to see my past haunts (including last years).

You can also check my pinterest page here to show you what things/styles I love. I am always adding pics lol! :

http://www.pinterest.com/dovebornemanor/halloween/

Likes:

I would love anything homemade to add to my cemetery. A tombstone, a King's Mill Cemetery sign, a creepy prop,let your imagination soar!! I love bragging to people about original pieces! 

Items to help me create some props. Mannequin hands, a mannequin head, some long black feather wings, red, white, blue or green LED's that I can use for eyes.

Have a look-see at my Pumpkinrot. He needs some sort of black shroud on him in the tattered, shredded and creepy kind. 

I would love to make a grave digger so I would love to get the old century costume with the kewl hat kinda like this :

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/499055202430494495/

A lantern, spiderwebs that glow under a black light, that skelly bulldog, eerie music, black crows, black or white owls, black, white and red dirtied roses.

I started a small witch area so potion bottles that glow under a black light and a skull with a flicker light on top would rock!

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/122160208614015045/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/4362930863711422/


Dislikes :


I hate anything bloody or gory. 
I am not into clowns, pirates, aliens. 
As much as I love the cult classic characters, I like to be more original so no Jason, Micheal or the like.
No cutesy, glittery stuff.
No creepy dolls.
No inflatables
No Mad Scientist
No zombie babies

I will be adding more items as the month progresses so make sure to come back often. Whatever you get me I just know I will love love love!! Looking forward to being reaped my you!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hee! Hate to be so basic about likes and dislikes but being very honest here: I would love anything homemade that shows off my reapee's love/art of making props/crafts. I guess the only dislike is gore.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My list is short (for now)

Gargoyles
Vampires
Witches
Cats
Gothic Candle Holders
Black Cats
Anything purple
Skeletons
Tombstones
pumpkins
The Walking Dead
True Blood
spiders
vintage Halloween toys/noise makers
Anything related to Hocus Pocus (doing a witch themed party this year)
outdoor lighting
creepy centerpieces

Dislikes

Clowns and anything clown related
Creepy toys
Gory Slasher stuff

I don't know if this makes it easier or harder, this is my first time. Please tell me if I need to think of more.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> _*Im the goddess*_, yes you are when it comes to poison apples! It would be fantastic to receive a similar poison apple display. K thanks!


I just happen to have the items necessary to make one identical. We shall see!


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Here's my list

My basic Halloween Likes
owls, bats, spiders, pumpkins, jack o lanterns, pirates, skeletons, witches, and ghosts.

I also like
Nightmare before Christmas, Disney villains, Haunted Mansion, (most anything Disney), Day of the Dead, Tim Burton, True Blood, Frankenweenie, Sleepy Hollow/headless horseman, halloween ornaments, vintage Halloween

My Halloween display is Nightmare before Christmas and I collect NBC and Disney as well and I've always wanted some crows with hats on them.

My Dislikes List (also don't want/need)
Gore, bloody stuff, body parts, zombie babies, dolls, cookie cutters, clowns, movies, music, Horror movies and the characters from them, fall items

Thanks!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LIKES: Secret Reaper Exchanges!!!!

PVC candles—so cool but never tried making, but not the ones with blood

Spell books, wands, potion jars and bottles ( a witch can never have too many of these and I love to have them in each room with a different style or technique. Also have an outdoor bakers rack on screened porch and want to add a witch scene and shelf to the front yard.

Will be adding Fortune Tellers this year. I hope to have a variety of things and type of fortune tellers. I have a great start due to booswife 02 and the Mini Reaper. I am doing a sort of Conjurer's Consortium with witches, wizards, seers, fortune tellers of all kinds and lots of magick and foretelling and spell casting. LOL

Colored string lights and any kind of Halloween shaped string lights to add to my screened porch which I leave up year round in what we call the Creepy Cantina

I like witches, black cat, cauldrons, crystal balls or anything along the lines listed on this list for a tree to decorate. 

Did I say that I love witches?????? Crashed witches, witches on the wall, mantle, hanging (I even decorated a couple of bedrooms this year like they were Witch shops and hung various costumes and black attire and hats around. Oh, I do love hats, too…

This year though I have a MAJOR emphasis on Fortune Tellers, Wizards and Witches for my Conjurers Convocation.

Love homemade,thrift store finds repurposed, I especially love unique and things that are created by one of my Forum friends. 

love all the wreaths. I have double front doors that really need something witchy or wizard, fortune tellers for them

I am not picky. I just love these exchanges and will love whatever my reaper sends.

I also have a cemetery out back. Most of my things are the small tombstones and I do have numerous grave creepers that sit in front of the headstone. I have a huge ornamental pear tree that is behind and over the cemetery. Would like to expand and enhance this area.'Have made a new Wicked Witch of the West large headstone. Just have to paint it.

I have a large screened in back patio porch that we call the Creepy Cantina. It has various Halloween themed lights hanging that stay up year round. Can always use more of them. I have a vaulted ceiling where I am slowly replacing all the hanging ghouls with witches. It is easy to find the 3-4 foot ones for this, but I am now thinking I need a wizard or fortune teller to hang up there, too. 


Don't like blood and gore or modern movies things like Jason, Freddy, etc. Really don't need table ware or serving pieces. 

Customize music CD with witchy, wizardy, fortune teller, magick type soundtrack would be very cool.

More of a traditional spooky kind of girl.

I also have four legged doggie babies. They are weiner dogs and they love costumes! I need a witch or fortune teller for Miss Lulu for this year. she has a t-shirt that says something about a witch. I also have skeletons, devils, pumpkins and others for them. LOL

Although I am concentrating on fortune tellers this year, I will also debut some new witches that I am working on and I bought my first full size witch from an individual on here. I am so excited to have have these plus my Madame Misery and the props I am making of other fortune tellers.

I made a gravestone for the Wicked Witch of the West--well I still have to paint it. I would love to have another more substantial gravestone than my cheapo ones that do pretty good for me. I love the looks of sort of buffing these up, but haven't tried and probably won't have time. So one nicer sized stone would be great, too--especially if made by my Reaper!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is my list:

I like creepy, dark, and spooky, things that go bump in the night sort of thing, 

I have a outdoor cemetery, so would love anything for it, tombstones, ghosts, skellys, bats, skulls, lighting , anything animated, ground breakers, I would adore a peeper. 
spiders, webs, spider victim, egg sacks, 
I do a small witch display out side, and love indoor witch items, I am sad to say I have enough potion bottles, but labels are ok, 
love any of the halloween art work that folks make, anything along those lines is good, 
I love hand made, store bought, thrift store, etc, anything, if you make it for me, it will be extra special, but that also applies to buying something special, 

Dislikes:

I don't like bloody and gory, body parts, etc, zombie babies, movies, clowns, super cutsey, some cutesy is ok.
my pinterest page is in my signature.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

My turn

Likes: 
zombies/ undead/ skeletons and skulls
virus/ biohazard related stuff
lighting effects
anything eerie or spooky
ghosts
werewolves
can use witch stuff for my wife and kids
I'll even take parts of old broken stuff or random parts and motors. I'm not picky and can/will use parts on other stuff. 
Not picky at all. 
Love homemade stuff
creepy cloth is cool


Dislikes:
glitter (I'm allergic and break out in sweeping and cleaning!)
Pink frilly things
Not a big fan of the zombie babies or clowns


That's about it. When I say that I'm not picky I mean it. I do a larger outside haunt set up with a graveyard and a smaller inside decorating that includes a few witch related things (candelabras, changing pics.) My candy table is set up like a small lab/biohazard area with potion bottles in it that's run by a mad scientist and a witch. I don't mind gory. I'm more worried about what I send than receive, but would love to be surprised. Feel free to show up over here and help me build a large hay wagon to carry the kids around on the big night. Happy reaping!

more ideas http://www.pinterest.com/jeff_veillon/halloween-reaper-ideas/


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

Here we go..... my haunt tends to be witch or mad scientist themed depending on how I feel the year. Yard wise I like to set up tombstones and other scary things to keep the neighbors guessing. 

Likes:
zombies
blood/gore
cool bottle labels
mad scientist lab stuff
witches den stuff for my haunt
voodoo stuff
Halloween shadow boxes and dioramas
Midnight Syndicate
Lovecraft mythos
classic universal or hammer horror
tombstones
Haunted Mansion fan for life
The Nightmare Before CHristmas
cool bottles
skulls
edgar allen poe
lighting
Halloween themed snowglobes
Cool looking spellbooks
Lanterns
skeletons
Vintage halloween signs and stuff
ravens/crows
Creepy Cloth
Cool black/white photographs halloween related
Day of the dead skulls
Gargoyles


Dislikes:
babies
glitter (I get enough from my two daughters!!) 
clowns 
spiders 
anything too cutesy,
blowmolds 
torture stuff
remakes of actually good horror movies 
anything that breaks too easily (again with my clumsy family, it wont last) 
inflatables 
stuff that wont survive a Washington rain storm

and my pinterest for reaper ideas...... http://www.pinterest.com/eeyorelaments/secret-reaper-ideas/


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's my list, and I may add more as I think about it.

I want the cake plate Bethany posted above. 

Haunt vision for this year: Singing skull band,( I have two three axis skull assembled . I just need to get them programmed) setting in a grave yard, with a pneumatic trumpet player (already built). with lanterns hanging from trees. A witch scene set up with potion bottles, witch books, rocking granny (witch) , cauldron creep. Alright I've had this vision for a few years, and I haven't pulled it off yet, but it will happen. Just not this year since we will be out of town on Halloween.

Likes: anything that would fit in the vision above
If you have DMXorcist and can program a routine for my skulls to sing Oingo Boingo's Dead Man's Party that would rock and totally make my life!
Things for the band. Clothes or hats for the band.
80s hair band style wigs in children's size
70s style wigs, boys and girls style and sizes

masks, ghoul, witch, cemetery groundskeeper

Clothing, shoes, shawl, stockings, skirt, dress, blouse, accessories for a witch.
*
A wedding dress or* *Quinceañera dress, you found real cheap, that would fit a skeleton bride.*

Potion bottles and/or labels
Goodwill, thrift store finds

Lemax Spooky Town, nothing elaborate, you could make me trees or bushes for my display

Plan to do pirates in a couple years, so anything that theme would be good.

witch books, spiders, webs, crows, fake logs, nick knacks that would fit a witch scene

Home made LED candles for graves

skulls, tombstones, bats

Spooky music tracks or mp3s

Would love glitter bombs for indoor decoration or any type of halloween related indoor decor

Cheese cloth ghost for a FCG.

Just about any of the terrific crafts I have seen people on the forum create, refer to Br1mston3's list and ditto.

Gypsies or fortune teller items

Vampires, vampire hunter kits

Spooky paintings, photos, love the macabre and the altered vintage looking photos. Old photos of witches.

lenticular I have all the ones from Dollar Tree

Lanterns, witches lanterns

tarot cards

would love home made spider egg sacks or a spider victim

Bayou or New Orleans style cemetery items Someone here on the forum sends her victim a box of real spanish moss. I can't remember who it is, but that would be cool to hang in my huge tree with the lanterns hanging in it too.

Day of the Dead

Disney's Haunted Mansion

I love dishes, serving items, napkins, party goods, kitchen items, specialty towels, etc. ​Any Holiday or special occasion would be good.

Throw pillows either hand made or bought

Cats of any kind

If you are mechanically gifted, I would like a haunted swing, a flying crank ghost, a tombstone peeper, or any other animated object for the grave yard. 

I know I will love whatever you send me reaper. Love your victim.

I want to create a spooky ambiance, not scare the little kids too much, while still making the older kids remember the yard.

Dislikes:
Blood, gore, guts, slashers, chainsaws, you get the idea. No Freddy, Michael, Ring, Saw etc...
zombies, I am planing to make a grave grabber though
Can't stand Zombie Babies or evil babies, or deformed babies. Best to leave babies alone in general
clowns, carnevil, etc...
Please, nothing that was once really alive or fetal in a jar. Just saying.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> Some great lust to start looking over see what kind of goodies victims want .


Was that freudian?


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

All signed up!

Hey all!

I do a walkthrough haunt each year, with scenes including a foyer with haunted portraits and busts, a dungeon, a cornfield with a scarecrow and crows, a graveyard with tombstones, zombies and other characters, a swamp/jungle scene, an Egyptian tomb, and a witch's shack. I'm happy with any detail items for these scenes!

Thrift and homemeade items, and store-bought are equally welcome and amazing! I'm happy either way!

Likes/Wants/Needs:
Any detail items for a haunted mansion (old books, creepy framed photos, etc. etc.)
Egyptian treasures and decor - Any and all, but I'd especially love to have some wall hangings or murals of Egyptian symbols/drawings. 
Vines and greenery for my swamp section
Strobe lights
Flameless candles and tealights
Lanterns
Detail items for a witch's shack
Brick/stone wall scene setters
Red or purple fabrics, gypsy fabrics
Chains, locks and keys

Dislikes/Don't Needs/Already Have Tons:
No dead animals or anything resembling a hurt animal.
Glitter
Intense gore (I'm cool with severed arms, legs, etc. but full-out mutilation isn't my thing)
Cutesy/Disney/Peanuts/Country, etc.
Indoor Decor, diecuts, etc.
Dishes and party supplies
Food and candy
Blowmolds
Inflatables
Movie characters - Scream, Jason, Freddy, etc.
Music and movies
Dollar Tree tombstones, Dollar Tree lenticulars, etc. (I have so many already! haha)
Alien or clown/carnival theme props


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Alright, here's MINE!


*Likes/Dislikes:*

Indoor party, theme is "Cirque Du Inferno" so it's an evil, hellish-type carnival/circus idea. 
In need of/searching for:

Red/white stripe or solid fabric
Balloons
Balloon darts
Floating duck game
Vintage freakshow posters
Freakshow props (two headed dolls, snake boy, spiderella, etc)
Vintage/creepy circus pictures for frames
Gothic style picture frames(matte black or vintage looking)
Debauched stuffed toys/prizes
Demonic symbol clapping monkey
Jack in the box
Clowns (dolls, porcelain and otherwise)
Clown masks and accessories
Need signs for: Concessions, The Big Top, Midway, Hall of Mirrors, Fortune Telling and Tickets
Rotten candy props
Vintage bulb lights
Pennant bunting
Oddities(body parts in jars, animals, sideshow gaffs)
There was an item on ebay that I missed out on and regret terribly, it was a "Lucky Hand" or a "Thieves Hand" and it was basically a severed, tattooed hand in a jar. (I would treasure this greatly)
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/4e/c6/47/4ec647c11ea6eab9b61312fc3528fd48.jpg
Gothic style terrariums 
Gypsy fabrics/drapery
Neon colored construction paper cut out circles(various sizes)

*Basic supplies needed:*
Dollar store LED candles
Neon spray paints
Glow in the dark spray
Black plastic sheeting
Black lights
AA batteries

*Off theme likes:*
Potion bottles
Skeletons
Skulls
Body parts
Spell books
Witchcraft items, real and traditional
Pumpkinrot inspired skeletons/scarecrows, pumpkins and lanterns.

*DO NOT NEED:*
Crystal balls
Quija boards
Tarot cards
Popcorn containers, bags or tubs. 
Cobwebbing
Creepy cloth(bought out the dollar store last year)
Cutesy traditional witch, pumpkin, black cat etc items
Glitter items
No aliens or pirate themed items

*Link to my pinterest:*
http://www.pinterest.com/kpstrader/halloween/


SIDENOTE: I am not opposed to the macabre, gory, bloody, evil, demonic pieces. I like creepy pieces that will frighten people. I do also love anything matte black (be it potion bottles, picture frames, skulls, votives, etc).


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are mine for the moment.....will update as I think of other details

Likes:
Love gothic-style items (black ornate frames, etc)
Edgar Allan Poe
Crows/Ravens/Owls
Skulls
Cemetery/tombstones
Vases/urns 
Silhouettes
Lanterns/luminaries
LED Candles - no color-changing
Candlesticks/candelabras
Gargoyles
Cheesecloth 
Addams Family/Haunted Mansion-style items
Anything handmade as it will be an original!
Repurposed/thrift store items are great as well!
Black licorice and dark chocolate
Dia de los Muertos items - I'm actually making sugar skulls but could always use things like fake marigolds and roses, the tall votive candles from Dollar Tree, colored tissue paper (purple, orange, green, pink), small clay skulls, and skeleton bones.


Theme - This year I'm doing Dia de los Muertos décor. While I'm not doing a party this time around, I'm still decorating the inside of the house and front porch area. We live in a townhouse and don't really have a yard so would prefer more indoor items. 

For more ideas on Halloween/Dia de los Muertos items, please see my pinterest boards at http://pinterest.com/blackcat1031/boards/ or albums here on HF.


Dislikes:
Anything cute, clowns, gore, slasher-film icons, pirates, aliens, dolls, zombies, no glitter, not really into the witch/ouija board items, and don't need movies.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MEMEME! 

likes/dislikes

theme: trying to do red white and black, creepy haunted mansion-esque (first time ever doing a theme of any kind, and have nothing -well, very little- that fits it LOLOL)

I do creepy, not gory

what i love: candles (not scented), glitter, would LOVE a cool wreath for the door, anything for outside - tombstones, lights, fcg's, figures, whatever, charlie brown halloween, apothecary jars, etc also love blow molds (dont have any) and inflatables and skellies! I LOVE all of the handmade tombstones and outdoor props so many people make on here! spotlights (blue) or strobe lights are awesome 

dislike gore, clowns and 'country', but I do like retro stuff (does that make sense?) 

what i DO NOT need - a ton of stuff from dollar tree. some stuff is okay (like spiderwebs, creepycloth or stuff made into something cooler!) but lenticulars and door knockers.... don't really have a place for them (as they come, anyways)

Also, we have 2 girls 15 and 16 (the 16 year old is a foster) and 8 year old son. But my BABIES are my dogs LOL - renji (boy) is a 20 lb mini schnauzer and Pita (girl) is a small lab mix (25ish pounds). They love halloween goodies too. clothes, collars, bandanas, treats... whatever.  

As always, our house is down from the main neighborhood, its dark down here and we don't get many ToT - which sucks because the main part of the n'hood has tons. If you have or find or.... whatever - something for us to put at the end of the driveway to bring some attention to us, that would be great (meaning, it would have to be really REALLY BRIGHT. I did string orange lights down the driveway the past 2 or 3 years and that helped some, but would really like to have something even brighter that kids can see from a distance - so they know we're 'open' lol. The kids love inflatables, and they draw attention so maybe something along those lines with some sort of strobe or spot lighting?

the only stores that i regularly buy halloween stuff in are walmart and dollar tree/ dollar general. so its a pretty good bet if you get something from elsewhere, i dont have it.... which is a good thing LOLOL

my pinterest board is here: http://pinterest.com/ocracokebound/halloween/

I really hope this doesn't sound greedy or picky - I promise I am neither! Just trying to give a clear view of what I have/ need/ want (or don't want) and the types of things I can use. I don't care if its made, bought, second hand, dove in a dumpster to get it... whatever. I am positive I'll love it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Was that freudian?


I so need to stop posting from my phone LOL


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.pinterest.com/StrongSolider/

Likes

zombies
voodoo stuff
edgar allen poe
lighting
Halloween themed snowglobes
Cool looking spellbooks
Lanterns
skeletons
scary black/white photographs halloween related
Day of the dead skulls
Gargoyles
Crows
bone pets 
Zombies,
Clowns,
Homemade
blood and gore,
bats,
skulls.
spiders
Day of the dead
Witches
haunt signs
audio zombie
Nox arcana 
candelabras
anything Gothic 
Rats
Home made stuff. Would love my first homemade gift 

I do need is a wooden axe handle either plain or made to look fit for a clown.. 

This years theme is a haunted traveling circus in 3D. i have a cotton candy room and a electrical brick room.
also 4 tents that will be a shooting gallery, stuffed toys, manic entertainment which is 2 zombies eating a guy who is hanging. also love circus bows like spirit has but would love handmade ones better than store bought. Also have to big shepherds who would wear anything around the neck.


Dislikes

Aliens 
devil or satanic,
cutesy 
glittery
blown mold


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*This is a revamping of last year's list. Most still holds true, but since we've moved, some things have changed. And I now think I've got the longest list here...

I like creepy and spooky, I like more the feeling and emotion rather than the shock. Let them create the monsters in the shadows! I'm not too into gore. I've got kids, and we’re. The poor kid isn't going to want to leave her room in another month!

I decorate both indoors and outdoors, and hold a party. My yard is a simple cemetery, probably the biggest thing that needs work is the lighting. I need to work on my tombstones more, too, since they’ve taken a beating over the years between weather and moving. The front porch will be my spider's den, with the front window looking into the witch’s workshop. I am all set for all things spider in this area. My past Reapers have been awesome!

Indoors, I've got a general theme for each of the rooms. The kitchen I keep in a basic autumn theme, as there isn't a lot of room to decorate, and the lights are on during the party. The dining room is the witch's kitchen/workspace I mentioned earlier, and I could always use more to enhance the baker's rack(potion or ingredient bottles, etc.) and shelving. I’ll be using a cauldron and mister on the dining room table, and will probably have my Costco skelly hanging out there. The living room I’m thinking of turning into my retired captain’s study. There’s a gas fireplace with the tv above it, and the wall is all shelving. I’ll have scene setters on the other walls, and the large window will have creepy curtains. Our guest bath I keep in a bat theme, but try not to go too creepy, since I don't want any children at the party getting too frightened in a small, windowless room. I’ll be turning our basement into a catacomb, at least half of it. We’ll be keeping the adult drinks(wine, and homebrewed beer) down there. We’ve not yet unpacked, so I’m not exactly sure what all I’ll be able to do with the area by then.

The garage is where the kids' area will be decorated for our party, so the kids can have their own space. Games or small prizes for that would be fun.

I love coffee(decaf only, because of my heart) and dark chocolate. My husband has banned me from buying any more mugs or knee high socks(but he can’t say anything about gifts, lol!) I crochet, I belly dance, I garden, I aspire to be a creepy homeschooling mom, I'm half hippie. My daughter is 4 1/2 years old and has gotten over last year’s fear of Halloween and is now a huge fan, and my son will be 2 at the end of Sept. She’s a size 5, he’s in 18 months, although they are good as far as costumes go. DS has a strong reaction to gluten. I'm sensitive to most artificial scents, but can handle essential oil based ones. Feel free to look at my albums for a better idea of what I have done in the past, and what may help me out. Unfortunately, my albums here are outdated, because my computer is also. I’ll play around with my Facebook albums, and make them public during this time. I will also be working on creating a Pinterest page, and will update here once I get it set up.

Now, for the additions:

Likes:
Ravens and owls
Lanterns and candles
Glitter(Not massive amounts, but I can make it work)

Dislikes:
Movie themes(not that I dislike the movies, I just don't incorporate them)
Zombies(same reason as above)
Country, unless it works with the kid thing
Mad scientist
Clowns

Random:
I'd love a local item!
I've got two other family members in my home, and they're rather hairy. Two cats, Branwen and Fiona.
We are military(Coast Guard) and move often. Easily packable is a huge plus!
I am pagan, but not easily offended. I do take ouija board-type things seriously, and am not a fan, but I also love a classic green witch in a black, pointy hat.

Please know that I will love whatever you do. I know it's sometimes hard to translate from page-to head-to hands-to victim!

Update - 15 August

I love thrift store finds, and homemade.
Creepy cloth is always appropriate.
I’ve got tons of candle holders, but I wouldn’t mind a few taper candles.
Completely not a fan of zombie babies, or the like.
I will always be a fan of Edgar Allen Poe and Vincent Price, though!
Like witchykitty and peeweepinson, I’d love a kitchen witch.
We’ve got a back patio area that will be used for our party, weather-depending. Not really sure on how to decorate that. There will be a fire going in either the fire pit by the house, or the fire ring in the back of the back yard.
…And now I’m thinking of using a fire pit in the driveway, if it’s really chilly Halloween night.
I love baking, but I am set for cookie cutters(unless it’s just too cool to pass up!)
DD is a big fan of Halloweentown and Scooby Doo(I, of course, am completely innocent of all influence there!  )
Gargoyles are always fun.
I've been curious to try a web casting gun.
I've sadly worn through the cute Halloween slippers that HallowSusieBoo gave me last year.

I promise that I’m not trying to be picky or greedy! Having been on the receiving end of “I like Halloween,” I think I overcompensate. I’m just trying to give as many ideas as possible! I have always enjoyed what my Reapers have come up with!

Oh, and I'm shamefully admitting that I also gave my first Reaper the same, "I like Halloween" idea list. *


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

This is gonna be fun...hope I get one of those off the wall want different kind of stuff that I like but don't do for myself people..


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> This is gonna be fun...hope I get one of those off the wall want different kind of stuff that I like but don't do for myself people..


Or, or....you could get me and make one of those vintage signs, all raveny like. Just saying!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am just waiting on my lone candy corn...Araniella, are you in yet??


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

candy corn? i like candy corn!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*I think many here do, me included. Hollows Eva, I heard, despises the stuff! *


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ophelia said:


> *i think many here do, me included. Hallows eva, i heard, despises the stuff! *


hey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

This is gonna be another one of those years huh....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't worry, we can send extra to her


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I hate candy corn! Araniella sent me a lonely little one candy corn in a box for my reaper gift last year...and I KNEW right then who my reaper was!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL on the candy corn. You guys are so funny!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Likes
Day of the Dead
Universal monsters
witchy things
Zombies
♥ bats
Skulls
hand made crafts
Voodoo 
Creepy things 
Graveyard pics/ or miniatures
Villains
bloody is ok

Dislikes 
Blow molds 
Cute things
Clowns 

the theme we are doing this year for our campsite is Day of the dead, we are getting married on halloween but halloween decorations are still cool. I keep them out year round. Love handmade items.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

"Come in Peace or leave in pieces".................LOL................im putting that over my front door!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have at least one person who needs to post their likes here!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My dear Secret Reaper,

I believe in you! I believe in changing leaves, cool autumn winds, and bright orange pumpkins! I believe in the true spirit if Halloween...imagination, creativeness and community! I love all things Halloween...well, maybe not everything. 

I have been a very good haunter this year. I will appreciate my SR booty regardless if it's store bought, handmade, or vintage. 

My likes: my haunt includes our yard and a garage walkthrough. This year's theme is MONSTERS in 3D! We are in need of all types of creepy crawlies. Bugs, birds, fish, snakes...any type of realistic or fantasy creature. We will need foliage...leaf garland, plants, etc. would love some plant like creatures!

Inside decorating- I have a Halloween tree and always like new ornaments. I love anything vintage, especially from the 70s. And Disney! I work for Disney and collect anything Halloween or Haunted Mansion related.


Dislikes: We scare because we care! We do a charity haunt, so we can't use anything too gory or bloody. We don't use anything that is copyrighted...no movie monsters(Freddy, Jason, Jigsaw, etc). 

Dear Reaper, just remember to have fun! I appreciate your thoughtfulness. Heck, I even like glitter and candy corn. I am really an easy victim. Well, not that type of easy, but you get my point!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Wonderful awesome secret reaper,

Handmade, found, or new. I'm only too happy to see any you choose to send!!
I tend to favor old vintage/traditional or Gothic. Subtle and spooky or creepy, nothing over the top or horror.
I love the ideas of the haunted mansion or Gothic oddities collections or garden. I also like a little whimsy. I adore Jim Henson, Brian Froud and Tim Burton. My decor is somewhat of a witches cottage indoor and Gothic garden/graveyard outside.

I'm not currently the guardian for any small friends with fur, feathers, or fins, and at present they only small people I get to entertain regularly belong to my nephew and his wife.
So here's the list at present!!

Likes:
witches
spells and books
potions
bugs, bugs and more bugs!
frogs
bats
pumpkins
Jack'O lanterns
lanterns
runes
black candles ( would love some led tapered candles)
scented candles
Halloween ribbons, lace ribbon, or burlap ribbon
burlap or cheese cloth ( can never get enough cheese cloth)
spiders
webs
(if looking to unload one would love one of the web guns)
owls
witch ball
crystal ball
Spanish moss or other moss
crows/ ravens
rats/ mice
tombstones
ghosts
skulls
signs
some glitter is OK
fullers earth would be super
corks of all sizes ( can't seem to find many large corks)
haunted mansion
Addams Family
Practical Magic
Hocus Pocus
Dark Crystal
Labyrinth
Harry Potter ~ Diagon alley 
busts
voodoo
baking items
black feather boas
chains
black ostrich feathers (love these)

Dislikes or just can't use:
satanic
horror
blood and gore
body parts
clowns
aliens
zombies
dolls
day of the dead (great items, they just don't fit my decor.)
characters (Jason, Freddie,Michael etc.)
inflatable
blowmolds

My pinterest page is here:
http://www.pinterest.com/adgranger/halloween-fun/

Just wanted to say THANK YOU oh so much in advance for all the energy and work into your gifts!!! 
What ever you do I will absolutely love it!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

hi friends... i am grateful for anything i receive ... i know its cheesy.. but its true.. soooo here's my list..  



1.	Tombstones – outside and the small ones from DT .. ( I don’t own any of them)
2.	Skeletons, skulls( ones from the DT are perfect so I can play with crafting ), 
3.	creepy cloth
4.	bottle labels, pirate themed and mad scientist themed 
5.	pirate party supplies ( cups, plates, napkins, cupcake pics, forks –jolly roger style
6.	kitchen and bathroom towels for displaying during the season(skulls, pirate, pumpkins, (no cats please) 
7.	plastic pumpkin pails (any size ) no neon colors please
8.	florescent flood light bulbs (replacing the few reg ones I have this year)need blue, red, green
9.	the set of 3 skull fake candles that LTD has for sale in harvest catalog.. they light up with three diff colors. 
10.	Battery operated tea lights
11.	The plastic rats from DT
12.	The hooks for pirates to make a game out of for the kiddos 
13.	Glow in the dark stuff especially paint.. 
14.	Things that glow under blacklight(I have the blacklights already)
15.	Pirate hats, costumes for my skelly’s 
16.	Anything purple, red, black
17.	Pirate flag( I need a few of these to fly around this year)
18.	Rotten wood scene setter
19.	Spyglass for pirate
20.	Charlie brown / snoopy items(only these two characters)
21.	Fog juice
22.	Blow mold candelabras. 

Dislikes: reg. burning candles( I have plenty), blackcats, zombie, snakes, inflatables,clowns


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

Likes: 
Almost anything Halloween related…
My haunt has different theme rooms… carnival, kitchen, dining room, nursery, couple dungeon rooms, hospital/asylum room as well as a full section of non scary Halloween. Also contains a large cemetery area. The whole haunt in located inside a castle, which plays the time period as well. The rooms are all covered, and the cemetery is in an open courtyard. The whole event is geared towards the younger crowd of 12 and under, so scary is perfect- gory is a no go. 

Dislikes:
Can’t think of any except say, sparkly vampires… vampires do not sparkle


Will update if I come up with anything else, which I am sure I will


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Bethany said:


> PLEASE NOTE: List is subject to additions & deletions!
> 
> We decorate different rooms with different set ups. This year we have a Fortune Tellers Room, A Butcher Shop, A halloween Museum, A witch's den, a spider & eyes bathroom, a nursery, a bloody bathroom & Mad Scientist set ups. Our garage is done in Blacklights. Our invites & costumes will be Mad Scientist themed as will the cake.
> Need/Likes
> ...


I am working on one like that but I'm not sure how it will turn out, here's what I got so far, I have al ong way to go:


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I do a cemetery haunt at a local campground. I do decorate inside my house as well. 

Likes: Witches, witches and more witches!! Anything that has to do with witches. Cemetery items. I love anything that looks like vintage halloween(signs, boxes,whatever I like it for my inside decorating). Potion bottles, spell books, witches hats and boots, unusual lighting, hat boxes, black cats,owls, coffins, sleepy hollow/headless horseman things. I love the color orange. Spicy fall smells are awesome. Pumpkins. Witches brooms. Skeletons. Anything interactive. Things can be new, used or homemade. I'm not picky about that.  anything including our last name would be cool. 
Flame less candles, lanterns, love nightmare before christmas stuff, tim burton like things, glitter is ok. 

Dislikes: movie character stuff( Freddy, Jason, etc), bloody gory stuff, overly cutesy things(for the outside), don't really need string lights, satanic/demonic stuff. No snakes I hate them. 

I'm not hard to please. My list of likes far outweighes my dislikes. My home is decorated primitive and our campsite is decorated scary but not gory.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Dear Secret Reaper,

I live in the country so I don't really get any TOTs (even though I'm just outside of town) so I do a cemetery display in the yard. I also decorate some inside. I prefer eerie, creepy, scary, haunting. Not so much into gore. Some is okay, but don't want it to look like the result of the latest crazed serial killer. Not into glitter. Some light glitter, such as for an accent is fine, as long as it isn't loose or falling off of things. (It's like the herpes of the craft world! Once you get it, you can't get rid of it!) 

Here's a more detailed list:

Likes:
Love home made stuff. Doesn't matter if it's a thrift store find, from repurposed items, or new. 
I love Cats, skulls, skeletons, tombstones, black flowers, coffins, Pumpkins, ghosts, witches, gargoyles, lighting (need some serious help in this area), Halloween miniatures/shadow boxes/dioramas, Sleepy Hollow/Headless Horseman, Midnight Syndicate, graveyard items, autumn/fall/harvest items, Love Disney's Haunted Mansion, Universal Classic Movie Monsters, Adams Family Haunted Mansion style items, Nightmare Before Christmas, Corpse Bride, Old Victorian Haunted Houses, classic Halloween motifs, The Munsters, Harry Potter. Bonus points if it has a humorous twist!


Dislikes:
Glitter, Gore, Satanic, torture, zombie babies, Ouija boards, spiders, snakes, pretty much anything that creepy crawls or slithers

I also have a pinterest board with Halloween stuff I've run across that I like or was interested in at: http://www.pinterest.com/virginiaabernat/halloween/

This list is still subject to modification and updates.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I love Halloween, but don't have a lot of my own stuff. This will be my first year to really get to decorate. I have a big front yard and a huge lot next door that belongs to us. It would be a beautiful spot for a large haunt or cemetery. This year I will be content with decorating the house and the front yard.

I really am not picky and will love anything you send me. Really. Except I don't like gore or modern horror things that are too real. I am not a fan of Jason, Freddy or similar shows. Also don't like Satanic things or references.

I love tombstones and hope to have a cemetery this year out front. I can use any thing for it. I am going to raid my mom's stuff with her okay. She is printersdevil on here and is going to share some things with us this year. I prefer spooky over really scary or gross. I do have some trees that I can hang things in out there too. and a nice long driveway with a covered carport where things can also hang.

I love witches, ghosts, bats, (rats not really), skeletons, pumpkins, JOLs and Halloween signs. Really just all traditional things about Halloween. I will keep thinking about this and add more. I just have an almost blank canvas and can use anything.

I love handmade, thrift store, dollar store, repurposed, anything that is in the spirit and fun of Halloween.

As I said I don't really have much except things I got in the Mini Reaper from Cloe and things yet to come from printersdevil. I also have some spider webs and a few figurines. We decorate inside with camo stuff and outdoorsy hunting things so things that go with that in a Halloweenish way would be good.

We have a blended family with a 17 year old boy, 16 year old girl, 13 year old boy and an 8 year old girl. So, they have a mix of views and things they like. lol

They like vampires of all kinds and cutesy fun things for Nevaeh. She doesn't like things scary. I think the Haunted Mansion type stuff would be great and the lenticular photos. My BF is really into bow hunting and we have lots of things along that line and love nature and animals.


Oh, I forgot lights. I could use lights for the house or yard. Gee, there is so much to think about.

I think I am going to call the cemetery/front yard Hawkins Haunt. Now I need to come up with a sign of some kind. So dear Reaper if you are creative, I would love ideas or a sign. lol

Edited to add:
The long driveway has a fence down one side where things could hang or décor go. Love the idea of JOLs, that I could add lights to outside.

We have a DT, but don't have the 99cent stores or the Five below and they have some awesome things at both. I do love witches got that from my mom and am usually a witch but will maybe be a fortune teller this year cause it fits her theme. 

I think the kids would love things like spiders, ghosts and bats and all the stuff that is so Halloween. These things will go a long way when you don't have much to start with.

I am going back to check out the other threads fro the other dollar stores.. I really, really want to work on the graveyard this year so ANYTHING new or repurposed for it will be great.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Within 5 minutes of sending my info to bethene I am thinking of more things to add, so I will keep updating to this list as we go. If you're my reaper please keep checking back

My Display
Cemetery, demonic underworld, and witches area all outside. 

Halloween Likes and things I could use
Skulls bones and skeletons- never can have too many, and more would be great
Spiders - prefer black but grey and brown are ok too (no flourescnt coloured leg bands please) - will use one to make a pneumatic startle prop.
Rats - LOVE Rats
Zombies
Demons (only for halloween) and demonic items for garage
Pneumatics - solenoids needed
small motors
Witches apothecary jars and 
Pumpkinrot style witches lanterns
Witches potions book.
Monster Book like Katsters tutorial
Witch mask and hands to turn my cauldron creep into a witch
Villaphane pumpkin arms and legs (homemade version would be great)
Crazey bonez skeletons
old rusty lantern - falling apart old is great
Catacombs Wall Scene Setter - the one which is skulls and bones only
Hex Bugs
TerrorEyes 1 projection from Big Scream TV ( a torrent rip or link to one would be great)
LED Tea Lights (white not orange or black)
Spider Egg Sacs
Webcaster sticks
Spooky black cat

Dislikes and things I don't need include:
glitter and cute
aliens, clowns, pirates, hollywood villans and hollywood monsters
gore
inflatables
Lemax collectables
music, 

Here's a link to some of the things I have done.

http://www.youtube.com/user/dotoHF/videos

And there are lots of images in my albums
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/doto-albums.html


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm so Excited!


Likes: classic movie monsters, fairy tales, zombies, gore, psychobilly, retro, vampires, stage makeup, black cats (I have two!), Cat toys/treats, Alfred Hitchcock, Edgar Allen Poe, Danny Elfman, rock and roll, anything handmade, anatomical hearts, bats, tiki, recycle/reuse/thrift, animal print (mostly leopard), foreign languages (I speak German and work as a translator), books, ghosts, rats, ravens, vegetarian cooking/recipes, incense, Dia de Los Muertos, creepy/silly halloween music, glitter (though I'm not allowed to craft with it in bed anymore), muppets (or anything henson-dark crystal, labyrinth), headless horsemen (I have a headless Mannequin that needs clothing/or ideas of what I can do to him), Beetlejuice, Batman Villans, Disney Villains, mixing drinks (alcoholic or not), airplanes, lace, hair flowers, odd jewelry, false eyelashes, fabric, crafting supplies, apothecary jars, Vincent Price, killouhetes, american horror story, carnivals, decorations for long skinny creepy hallway.

Dislikes: clowns, twilight, butterflies, moths, worms, leather, tootsie rolls, meat, cutesy things, dead babies (though I like creepy dolls).

We live in an apartment so only indoor decor please!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

likes: 
pumpkins, bats, witches, pirates, vampires, American Horror Story, Disney, Warner Bros, Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, Tim Burton, purple, orange, blue, green, skeletons, baking, animals, gardening, spiders, dragons, fantasy, graveyards, ghosts, & indoor/outdoor decorating.

Out door theme this year is " Haunted Pumpkin Patch"

dislikes: gore, color red


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So my list started out small until I read through and just kept adding...I think I like just about the same things that everyone else does. 

We decorate inside and out. Inside tends to be haunted house/mortuary waiting room/Victorian oddity

Outside we switch it up every year, and at after Halloween sales I found a creepy scarecrow/pumpkin mask so it will be haunted pumpkin patch. It could include some cemetery items too though  never pass that up.

Don't like: Clowns, aliens, gory, torture, zombie, bio hazard, ouija items, blow up items, blow molds, too cutesy, glitter (have a lot), and Halloween cooking items (have way too much - I seem to buy it every year!), 

Love: Hand made, thrift, vintage, skulls (real and fake), skeletons, tombstones, pumpkins, potions, spooky, haunted mansion, Nightmare Before Christmas, Classic haunted house, mortuary items, headless horseman/Sleepy Hollow, 13th hour clock, carved funkins, Sam from Trick or Treat (would love someone to make him about two feet tall), Universal Monsters, creepy cloth, photos of cemeteries or general creepy photos in frames, lenticulars, Killhouettes, Vincent Price/Old movies, Cemetery fencing/decoration, poison apple, Disney Villains, American Horror Story, ravens, bats, lanterns, owls, graveyard statues, old books, vampire kit, crystal ball, spooky music, coffins, candles, witchy things, Dia de los muertos, Halloween signs, Biestle, creepy dolls but not store bought like zombie babies, bones (real or fake), ghosts and ghouls, ground breakers, spell books, Victorian items, spooky and creepy, and Poe

...so pretty much anything you want to send I will love!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My favorite time of the year!

My dislikes are pretty easy--blood and gore. No body parts or Micheal Myers, etc. We have enough problems getting the kids and their parents up the driveway some times. LOL

Likes--very traditional: pumpkins, bats, rats, spiders, spider webs, skulls (just not bloody ones), witches, candles, candle holders

We have a graveyard that is full of plywood tombstones that have silly Haunted Mansion sayings. We play music and the haunted mansion ride in this area. We have a few small creatures there. I usually roam this area in my full costume and eerily point to the drive way to keep the kids moving. Our windows are all boarded up. My front porch is full of various corpsed pumpkins that I made. We had a dayglow tent that kids had to walk through to get their loot. It was full of all sorts of things I made like skeleton fairies and creepy plants.

I set up displays all over my house. Every year I smile when I see how it grows thanks to Secret Reaper.

I love to craft--paint, modge podge, glue gun, replicate pinterest idea, etc


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Likes: Pirate pistols,telescopes, maps,flagshats etc. Skulls, anything homemade too. Anything that will fit into my pirate theme.
I also need long capes or rich fabrics for a long cape. I really like alot of diff stuff too so whatever catches your fancy thats great too.

Dislikes:. JUST NO GLITTER. TOO MESSY. NO GORE


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

doto ~ "Within 5 minutes of sending my info to bethene I am thinking of more things to add, so I will keep updating to this list as we go. If you're my reaper please keep checking back"

I so get this. I keep seeing great reminders!

Wonderful awesome secret reaper,

I would also like to add 
baking items
black feather boas
chains
black ostrich feathers (love these)

What ever you do I will absolutely love it!!
Thank you


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

Oooh, My first year doing this:


Likes:
50's and 60's type horror, think Hammer, Roger Corman, or any B-movie. 
Tim Burton type scary 
(Note for both of the above. I'm not saying it has to be from any specific film or anything. Just something that looks like it would be at home in any of those movies.)
Any old school horror.
Anything Vintage Halloween
Cemetery stuff.

Dislikes
Anything really gory. 
No dead babies.
When it comes to zombies, I far prefer old school "White Zombie" types to the newer "Walking Dead" Type.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

a_granger said:


> doto ~ "Within 5 minutes of sending my info to bethene I am thinking of more things to add, so I will keep updating to this list as we go. If you're my reaper please keep checking back"
> 
> I so get this. I keep seeing great reminders!
> 
> ...


bethene wants us to make our additions by editing our existing L/D lists, rather than making additional posts, that way it's easier for our future reapers to go through this thread.  Lol, I have already had to add things to my list a couple times!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah just edit your original post to revise! helps your reaper and helps keep the thread tidy. well, for now anyways lolol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bumo to the top


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> bethene wants us to make our additions by editing our existing L/D lists, rather than making additional posts, that way it's easier for our future reapers to go through this thread.  Lol, I have already had to add things to my list a couple times!


Oops! 
Thank you Witchy, I'll just go fix that now!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got some folks who need to post here,!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks, witchyKitty, I am just doing it to make it easier on every one, other wise, you might miss some of the items on the persons list , if in more that one place!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> thanks, witchyKitty, I am just doing it to make it easier on every one, other wise, you might miss some of the items on the persons list , if in more that one place!


I agree...much easier to find one full list on the thread than to hunt for an unknown amount of random parts of a list.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

has every one signed up posted here? It doesn't seem like there are 59 here,


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

heres the first list of mine, i''ll probably edit it

I collect witches and black cats, witch things, spell bottles, oddities. love necomini books.
I also love voodoo items, just not authentic...went to new Orleans a few years back brought home a doll who I swear had a friend and I had to get rid of it and "cleanse" my house...so homemade new is great! séance items, I have a round kitchen table I remade as a Ouija board table for a coffee table that I decorate.
I also have a vampire room, more Victorian vampire style
nightmare before Christmas, tim burton...love
also collect neat skull items that I do my mantel with.

i want to add a swamp witch to my witches, so i'll be working on that this year, <big grin>
I want to put together a place by my front door for "broom parking", I need a full size hand made witches broom <grin>
oddities for my witch cabinet would be cool.
my style is gothic Victorian, my house is decorated that way.

I do not do sci fi, mad scientist lab, zombies, no gory- just alittle for the vampire but that's all. no food or candy, my kids are in college.

i love handmade items. this is all i can think of right now....happy reaping!

first edit....no clown or carnival themed things, or pirates....also no alien........at this time.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So excited it is finally time again - this is one of my favorite parts of the year! The below likes are not all encompassing just a general idea of what I am currently working on or enjoy so if you have a favorite thing you make or an item you found feel free to ignore my likes entirely. I am in constant awe of the items the forum members find and or make so be it a garage sale, homemade or store bought I will be in Halloween Heaven.
Happy Reaping!!

*My Display:*
We throw an elaborate Halloween party (indoor and outdoor) every other year and decorate the house, deck and yard just for ourselves and of course trick or treaters on the off years. We are working on adding to our graveyard with tombstones and pumpkins this year. I can be found on pinterest at ww.pinterest.com/witchfulthinking

*Likes:*
Love homemade stuff, thrift store items, or new.
Like carving pumpkins (going to try funkins from Hobby Lobby this year), pumpkin carving patterns (new or photocopied/printed), potion cabinets, handmade spellbooks, tombstones (homemade or otherwise), lights (candles, lanterns, strands of lights etc.), music (have all the midnight syndicate music but love being introduced to others spooky music favorites used/burned or new), black cats, Spookytown (have several buildings and always like the fun little things like pumpkins etc that can be added), spooky movies (Halloween, Trick ‘r Treat, Vincent Price, Signs, Universal Monsters or most modern stuff that depends on scare more than gore), Poe, skeletons, vampires, bats, haunted houses, ravens, headless horsemen, classic/Victorian, black picture frames for spooky picture project (trying to find ovals but need any). 

*Dislikes: *
Don’t usually purchase or use cutesy or kid Halloween items, blow molds or gore. Zombie babies and clowns are not my thing either. I tend to avoid glitter unless it is used sparingly.

*Update:*
Have decided I want to do a Clue (boardgame/movie) themed dinner party. Starting to dream up all the phone that can be had with costumes, weapons, invitations and the many rooms that go into the game!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm posting, I'm posting!! he he he he!

This year's theme: Cirque Du Mort carnival/sideshow

Likes:
Most things, Home made a plus.
bugs have a thousand uses for me in my haunts 
I think it's just easier for me to post what I don't like 

Dislikes:
Cute
Famous/movie related
scary babies/children props (dolls don't count)
glitter
inflatable
blow molds


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Dearest Reaper, I will LOVE anything you send whether it be a store bought item, a second hand thrift store find, or something handmade. I truly love the spirit of the secret reaper and enjoy participating.

Here is a short list to help you in your quest.

Likes
We do a small creepy cemetery so anything that can be used would be appreciated. Tombstones, Ghosts, Entrance columns, skeletons, skulls, unique lanterns, spotlights, spotlight holders, bats, crows, ravens, snakes, black cats, rats. A peeper would be great.

I have a small Halloween tree so gothic type ornaments are great.

I have a witch's kitchen, but don't need potion bottles. However, I do need clothes for my witch's clothsline like black dresses, striped socks, anything you think a witch would wear.

I also do a fortune teller theme so tarot cards, clothing for the fortune teller, etc.

Other Info: I have a ginger (yellow tabby) cat named Freddy Krueger and we just added a small (13 lb.) mixed breed dog from the spca to our family. I do not have small children and have not yet been blessed with grandchildren. My other hobby is belly dancing so I always appreciate ways to merge the two like the pumpkin carving in my avatar. An animated skeleton belly dancer would be great. lol

Dislikes: CLOWNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Some glitter is fine but not so much that I'm finding it thru the house for months.
Some gore is fine but not extreme.
No Nightmare before Christmas. (sorry, I've never seen the movie)

Whatever arrives in my mailbox will be loved and enjoyed.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bump! Can't let this fall off the first page, there are still some who need to post lists!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

yay! My favorite time of year!!!

I do a basic (somewhat goofy) cemetery outside each year. Inside I have an apothecary and a mismatched ceramic village.
Likes:
skeletons
bats / cats / rats
gargoyles
headstones
ghosts
LED lights (blue & green)
Victorian / Gothic goodies
cool & unusual items (new / thrift finds / handmade / found on the road - I don't care!)
ceramic Halloween houses / buildings
cool bottles (with or without labels)
items for the apothecary
oddities / curiosity things
glitter is a-ok!
blowmolds
scary trees

I have a Beagle who would love to have a Halloween bandanna or 2!

Dislikes:
movie guys (Freddie, Jason, etc)
Disney / Peanuts
overly cutesy
blood & gore
inflatables
clowns


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm pretty easy to please. you can look in my profile album to see what i have gotten in the past. loved all of it. i also in my profile album have ...props i would like to have...that can give you ideas. i love love love homemade. i like scarey and halloweeny. bats, rats, crashed witches, blow molds, and door knockers i embellish in. i don't however like 2 of a kind, so i have a lot of the bats, rats, crashed witches, blow molds, and door knockers, so it might be hard to get me one of those without duplicating, unless it is homemade. i am doing a game show haunt this year. I have a thread started that you can check out. I would like a midnight syndicate cd...monsters or the 13th hour. and any nox arcana cds would be fine.
dislikes...gory, cutsie, glittery, zombie babies, candles, dolls made gory, and i'm not into masks...and i have so many movies already, i would be hard to buy for.

ps. I like those garland skeletons that people dress or put butterfly wings on, and I have seen some cute croaking frogs I would like. or just a cute frog that would look good in a witches setting. 2 or 3 frogs would be okay as long as they're all different. hilda and ghost of spookie posted some different versions of ones from the kmart garden center I believe, and they were darling.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm in!!!!

Looking to make an awesome witches kitchen / seance table to go along with some apothecary bottles I already have this year. But all in all I like a a lot of different things. Vampires, werewolves, ghosts and SKELETONS! Really working my my seance and voodoo stuff this year. I have a bunch of vampire stuff already so while I like it I already have a bunch. 

Above all I really appreciate things that look realistic. Like thrift store items and homemade creations. Love crafting 

I also host a adult halloween costume party each year.*
Decorate inside and out

Likes and needs: 
A cool seance or fortune telling table
Cloths fabric i could use with this display
Aged Ouija board
Crystal ball
Tarot cards
Voodoo dolls
Vintage
Gothic
Pagan/occult
A cool cauldron(s) any size. Especially a smaller metal one for my seance voodoo table
Creepy cloth
Red or black tablecloths
Candlesticks and holders
Candelabras
Spell books and potion books
Bones and skulls
Skeleton keys which I think are awesome
Witchs broom
Voodoo items like chicken bones, feathers, foot, etc
Anything for my fortune telling / gyapy / voo do costume

Dislikes / or already too much
Cutesy
Plastic Masks
Cake pans, cookie cutters, candy molds - since I decorate cakes I definitely have enough of these lol
Mad scientist - again I love but I expanded my collection last year and really can't fit any more into this display
Pirates
Vampires - have way too much
Clowns
Inflatables
Aliens*
Blow molds - sorry to those that love them, just not my thing
Movie characters*
Plastic decorations


Feel free to stalk me on Pinterest http://www.pinterest.com/sugarsugar/halloween/

Also I would love to get a teaser this year reaper  
I am sooooo excited!!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

How do we go about signing up for this?


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> How do we go about signing up for this?


This is the link: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...p-discussion-thread-secret-reaper-2014-a.html

The very first entry to this thread is from Bethene, who runs it. It explains how to sign up. Glad to have you join!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bump! People need to be able to find this thread who are signing up!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in! And PM sent. Yay, I've been waiting for this. I'll probably end up editing this too but, for now, here you go.


I think we will be creating a swampy cemetery. Lots of witch lanterns, probably a couple of Dragons (Because we love them), some bluckys, some creepy plants, pumpkins of course. We will have limited time to decorate and build so trying to use what we have already this year. I am looking for that one big bang thing though. Ideas are welcome.

**Well strike that decorating idea. I'm going in a whole new direction. We are going to turn our yard into a day of the dead celebration. So, helpful stuff would LED light strings, paper lanterns, skeletons, skulls, anything Day of the Dead to help decorate. Tombstones, they work for anything. 

Of course all of the stuff below still applies 'cause I love it all.  

Likes:
Tombstones, Graveyards, photos of tombstones (if you want to a cool old local cemetery and took photos I would love that), 
Gargoyles, Dragons, Bats, ghosts, , pumpkins
Lace, eerie fabrics, creepy cloth, paints for crafts, anything for crafts really. 
Books, coffee, tea, wine, beer, 
I love homemade or whatever anyone thinks to send. 
Steampunk,
Swamp haunt type items
Witches things
Victorian type items
Unique/unusual items – new, used, thrift store, handmade, etc. It’s all great!
Boxes, I love small boxes to stash spooky trinkets.
Ghost stories, old scary tales, celtic, Edgar Allen Poe, Lovecraft, poetry
Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Vintage halloween
Mini items for terrariums and a haunted doll house that I will be working on. Like, cemetery items, spooky trees, tiny lights, etc.
Heck you could send me a cd full of cool images and creepy swampy sounds and I’d be totally happy. 

I have a 5 year old. He loves dragons and “how to train your dragon” books and movies. Last year my SR sent me Halloween dragon eggs. My son has named the dragons and still asks all the time about when they will hatch. Of course he also loves Batman, especially the old Adam West batman.

My husband is a huge supporter of my Halloween love. He’s grown to love helping me look for things to create and helps build a lot of props. He would love a little surprise too.

http://www.pinterest.com/nhulet/halloween/


Dislikes:
Glitter, really gory, clowns, spiders (webs are okay as long and the spider isn’t around).  not a fan of Zombie babies although I do like zombie themes, and maybe next year will be the zombie apocalypse at our house.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's my list:

I tend to go for the scary rather than cutesie type of decor.

I have one room that I have been decorating with spiders the last couple of years, always need more web and spiders 
And my kitchen has been kind of a lab/witch kitchen type of decor. I have scene setter walls that look like stone block
that I hang in there with some dungeon accessories and I made specimen jars last year to display on the built in desk.
Potion bottles and jars are always welcome.
I have both of the animated spell books and the Grandinroad walking hand (my 4yr old granddaughter thought we needed them)
I got the kinda gothic type scene setter walls for my living room last year also, don't really have a theme there, 
just thought they were neat. I'm going to attempt an FCG in the picture window this year. 
I haven't really decorated outside too much yet. I made a large spiderweb on window screen to hang on the front of the 
house in the entryway there and I have a large spider and fly that I hang on it. I usually hang a large piece of faux fur
with neon colored cut out eyes attached in the door there too so it kinda looks like a cave behind the web.
Working on a graveyard for the front yard so anything for that would be great.

My family likes zombies (love to play Call of Duty on the Xbox)

I would love any handmade items, there is a very talented group here 
Thrift store purchases are always welcome.

Feel free to use me as a guinea pig to experiment with new techniques and crafts.
(I'm open to receiving Valentine, Mardi Gras, Easter or any other themed items) 


My pinterest page- http://www.pinterest.com/danasevans/


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I’m not terribly picky. I love everything and anything home made, or altered. Thrift store finds haunted up are super-awesome and inspiring.

DISLIKES—(much easier to outline than my likes)
No gore or torture items
Pirates---cool, but not for me.
Clowns…they really don’t work with anything I have. 
Nothing too cutsey or glittery. (some glitter done well is OK)

LIKES
I am doing the Cemetery and Daycare themes again this year…

Anything for the cemetery---tombstones(love those home made ones….and although I make my own, love having the different styles and different ideas) flower arrangements or any of those little details.

Anything for the nursery. Scary babies, dolls turned evil, or even un-evil-ed dolls and I will paint them. Really looking for a couple of those ‘walking dolls’. The larger ones that the kids could walk with. Any shape—missing limbs or hair OK. I’ll paint them over if you don’t have the time.

>>>added after original post>>>>New this year I have a scary Pony Ride area for the kiddies. Need cowboy 'stuff' for a skeleton, and anything creepy to put on the Pony Ride ticket booth.

Creeped up kids toys for the nursery….or even pictures or drawings to hang on the walls.

Still love love love spiders. Have a ‘spider hill’ and just can’t have enough of those critters.

Skeletons any size. 

Am working on fencing for this year. Anything to hang on the fence and creep it up. 

I Dave-Lowe’d a number of my bluckies this year. Silly costumes or wigs to dress them in would be great.

I also have a witchie area. Could always use more in the Witch’s curiosity cabinet. I keep this area pretty interactive with the kidlets. They can come up and touch and shake and look at any of the bottles, jars and potions, strange things in bottles.

I decorate inside the house as well…. could always use more of those spider web doily things. Like Yankee candle has.

Collect Bony Bunch, and witches. Also have a Halloween village that could really use some trees and little creatures to walk and line the ‘streets’.

I put up a Halloween tree each year. Love adding new hand made ornaments from forum members.

Hmm…..what else…….a projector…. The singing pumpkins video….and the pumpkins to project it on. 


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love reading every ones lists!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

My likes is currently based off the theme I'm using this year. This year, I'm working on a skeleton collection. This includes the skele-animal collection. 
I also use a lot of LED string lights in Halloween colors. 
I am also into gargoyles, zombie gnomes and monsters.

My dislikes are cutesy, non-LED lights, sound effects, and movies.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Bump........................................


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

OK, I'm lost what is the bump about?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

a_granger said:


> OK, I'm lost what is the bump about?


You write "bump" when you are using a comment to bump the thread to the top of the first page.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

LIST IS SUBJECT TO CHANGE 

Likes/needs

eat me and drink me tags for my goodies' table--think alice in wonderland
good/bad egg machine so I can put golden eggs/deviled eggs
snozzberry and wonka candy type signs
sleeping caps for all 7 drawfs
eye glasses for doc
oddities (already have a monkey's paw, figi mermaid and a petrified bat)------would love the eye coin display with story
camo netting
medival stuff ---think castle
weapons for castle room--can be foam (swords, shields, battle axes, club with nails in it etc)
Torture room tools---weird stuff to put on tray next to a torture chair
shackles and chains
Harry Potter stuff-spells books, wands, large monster book, sign 9 3/4 for train station, sorting hat
photos for the delores cat wall
books that would be found in Hogwart's
owls
treasure stuff for a castle treasure room
queen's crown
skulls and bones to make a throne
vines- with or without leaves
safari attire--hat and vest etc
old mosquito netting
mummified cat
scarabs beetles
straight edge razor for jack the ripper display
need stuff for a fortune teller room--scarfs, palm diagram
barb wire
branding iron
pirate mugs---wood ones
do not disturb door knob hangers
desk bell
old craddle phone--color does not matter and does not have to work

Dislikes===
candy
blow molds
cutesy
movies
music
glitter


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Heys, this is actually my first time signing up for secret reaper after all this time, so hopefully Im doing this correctly. :3


likes; 
focusing on clown/circus stuff this year and need supplies to make or already made funhouse mirrors, red runner, male toddler (to fit a 1.5 foot tall doll) traditional costume (like classic/vintage style vampire or something, I plan to make these kids hostage TOTS). Some wall decor and/or background and ceiling materials. This setup will be blacklighted, but it doesnt have to be something that fluoresces. pretty open on this theme, look at my album to get an idea of the stuff I have so far.  Im going for a Killer Klowns in outer space look primarily. 

Dark/creepy clowns or whimsical, like IT, Lon Chaneys clown, killer klowns from outer space, nothing gory or zombiefied, see my album for what I have setup. 

I do need other stuff for these themes for next time; mad scientist theme (pretty much anything, especially if it lights up), 

vampire theme (need a white dress/wedding gown, or female vamp stuff in general for prop) and decoratives, like candles/candleholders, open to anything. 

Alien encounter theme, this one will be a bit kitschy, it can range from goofy to serious kill you type. 

Headless Horseman stuff, sign, pumpkin with faces or simple cut out, preferably white ones for blacklight, hanging vines/plants and tombstones that can stand upright on their own, some kind of background scene setter, open to ideas, this theme was sparse last year. 

Egyptian scene, any little figurines, or backdrop/background (I love the papyrus painted scenes), mummies, pretty much anything Im open


Random/Misc. something to hide the ground with, I liked using these paper frilly mats from shindigs, and anything else like could hide cables and concrete flooring. Anything that lights up or moves is great too. 
love inflatables and blow molds and I always do a pumpkin yard out front with this theme. Dept 56/lemax village items.

dislikes/dont need; Gore/Blood (a little blood ok like a bit around a mouth or something), movie characters, dead/roadkill animals (zombie or skeleton is ok *fake ones*), bugs (spiders OK), kids/overly cutsie like the wood cutouts/country/diecuts, torture, dolls, body parts (unless they animate), baking stuff, music, DT items (have so many) unless creepy cloth, always can use it , Tarot/fortune teller, Dia de Los Muertos

themes for this year;
Garage Haunt Evil Clown/Circus

That said, Im generally easy going and will probably like anything I get. :3 I appreciate anyone able to get through my list without a serious headache, lol. /hugz


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Most have posted here, but I don't believe everyone has, make sure that you put your list here!


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey guys!!

LIKES: Horror (classic monsters and slashers, Friday the 13th is my favorite!), Scarecrows, Skulls, Decor (hand made is a plus!!), Haunt shirts (size XL), lanterns

DISLIKES: Cute!!, luminaries, vampires

One character I am working on this year is an asylum type character. I have scrubs and making a strait jacket (DIY strait jacket on youtube, pretty cool tutorial). I am also getting ready to sculpt my head for a plaster head cast, from that I will form a "deranged" restarint mask. Kinda like a Hannibal Lecter mask with my own spin. I also work at the Mystery Manor in Omaha, NE this is my 3rd season with them. That should pretty much cover me for this thread, basically I think being creative and doing your own thing is really cool. Those are the things that get me excited, something that somebody took the time to think out or the time to make. 

Happy Reaping!!
Rclsu13


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A know of a couple signed up who have not posted here!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump I think there are people who have not added there likes and dislikes here don't for get too


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

First of all, Thank you thank you to whomever my reaper might be, for your thoughtfulness and your awesomeness in participating in this year's reaping. I'm sure that I'll love whatever you decide to send, & I thank you for sharing a little bit of your Halloween spirit with me. 

Now, on to the likes/dislikes: 

My favorite colors in my Halloween decorating – black, purple, red, green, silver, touches of orange.

I mostly do indoor decorating due to my neighborhood, but I do throw a Halloween dinner/party every year. I don't have themes in my house for the most part (though I should think about that) - I just try to get Halloween touches in every room!


Likes
Nightmare Before Christmas
Edgar Allen Poe
Tim Burton
Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Headless Horseman/Sleepy Hollow
Addams Family
Peanuts Halloween
Classic/Universal Monsters
Beetlejuice
Edward Gorey
The Munsters
Elvira
Vintage Halloween anything!
Bats
Black cats
Spiders
Baking/cooking Halloween supplies/utensils/mugs 
Pumpkins
Full moon
Skeletons/skulls
Halloween ornaments (finally got a Halloween tree last year, so my poor little tree is quite bare)
Ghosts
Gothic/Victorian/Steampunk/Egyptian/Day of the Dead- looking items
Tombstones
Coffins
Halloween earrings
Scarecrows
Gargoyles
Tea
Halloween cat toys
Thrift store finds
Anything hand-crafted – I’m always in awe of people’s amazing creativity (since I’m not terribly crafty that way)


Dislikes/Can’t Use
Clowns
Zombie stuff 
Candles/holders (don’t get me wrong – I love them, I just have tons of them! Lol)
dead babies
inflatables (I have cats, so they wouldn’t last long)
gory stuff
horror movie dudes (Jason, Freddy, Chucky, etc. – I love the guys, but not in my Halloween decorating)
aliens
fall/harvest décor (we don’t have a fall in FL really)
anything that strobes (medical reasons)
Wiccan/Satanic stuff
Biohazard/scientist stuff
Rats
Bugs/roaches
edibles (unless it won’t melt – I live in FL, so everything melts in the heat down here)
overdose of glitter (I can take it in small touches or just really cool-looking, but not glitter crazy)
Halloween bracelets/necklaces (my skin reacts crazy to some jewelry-except earrings)
Fuzzy socks (see same reasoning for candles/holders)
Horror novels (see same reasoning for candles/holders)
Halloween music (see same reasoning for candles/holders)
Makeup (I’m super-picky about that stuff, & it probably wouldn’t survive the FL heat anyway)

Thank you so much! Can't wait to start stalking the mailman!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll make it easy, ANYTHING!!

Honestly, half the fun is getting that package no matter what's inside. If it's a box full of dollar store items, GREAT!! If it's something lovingly homemade, GREAT!! Mix of both, GREAT!! 

If you want more help than that here's a little more info:

-I like vintage/vintage repro anything. Paper stuff, mache, whatevs, even the dollar store cut outs make me happy.
-I'm a sucker for mummies & Frankenstein. I think because those were some of the first horror movies I saw as a kid, Karloff's Mummy & Frankenstein.
-I've recently discovered a love of witches I didn't know I had so I have very few witchy things & would like to add to that collection.
-The less glitter the better, but don't let that stop you from picking something up & sticking it in the box. Glitter can be painted over or removed.

Once again, I can't stress this enough, *just go for it.* Send me anything & I will be eternally grateful. It's the participation that's fun for me.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Hi, guys! First timer. Sorry, I misread instructions, and didn't realize I was supposed to post here, too. I know I sent it, but I don't have the message I sent you, bethene, in my sent messages.  So, if for some reason you didn't receive it, please let me know! Here goes from memory:

Likes:
Black and white stripes and dots, purple, and orange, 
Tim Burton-ish, 
Spooky/creepy/Gothic (rather than very gory,) 
Vintage, 
Skulls & skeletons, 
Bats, 
Spiders, 
Gypsy/fortune teller/witch, 
Taxidermy (wet or "stuffed," realistic or fantasy,) 
Pumpkins/Funkins and jack-o-lanterns, 
Addams Family-ish, 
Tombstones, 
Lanterns/luminaries/candle holders and faux candles, 
Oddities,
Paranormal,
Handmade,
Classic, creepy, slightly twisted Halloween decor.
For more ideas on what I like, you can visit my Halloween Pinterest board here: http://www.pinterest.com/likeengland/every-day-is-halloween/
To see the projects I've been working on for this year, check out my album here on the site: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/loveandeyeballs-albums-circus-of-spook-theme-2014-a.html

Dislikes:
Country/cute decor, 
Lots of glitter (a little is fine,) 
Mini-villages, 
Scented things (unless naturally scented,) 
Very gory (not big on lots of blood, zombie babies, no need for severed limbs, to be more specific)
Mad scientist/lab
Scary clowns/CarnEvil (again, not a fan of the bloody/gory, but clown and harlequin stuff is okay, especially if in black and white.)
Inflatables


I'm a newbie to haunting/big outdoor decor, although I've always decorated indoors. The theme this year is Circus of Spook - a haunted circus/carnival. I'm staying away from the classic colors, though (red/yellow/blue, etc.) and going with black/white, orange, and purple. So, I'm having to modify things, and just make a lot to match the color scheme. The main house/yards will be decorated as the carnival (with a graveyard in the garden,) our downstairs laundry room will be the oddities/freaks room, and our above garage apartment will be decorated as the fortune teller/witch caravan (our day-to-day decorations are already bohemian/eclectic.) I don't have any larger props yet (I would love a realistic skeleton,) or much outdoor lighting. I could use indoor or outdoor items. I would be happy with handmade or store bought/thrifted, or even supplies to make something myself. 
For more ideas about what I like for this year's theme, you can browse my Circus of Spook Pinterest board here: http://www.pinterest.com/likeengland/circus-of-spook-halloween-2014/


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Our outdoor theme for this year is “Tombstone, pop. 0 – the original ghost town”
I have collected just about all of the Western items needed, but still need some small Western signs: 
"Welcome to Tombstone, the original ghost town, Pop. 0," 
"Hot Bath 5 Cents" 
"Hotel" 

Indoor themes include: the Vampire Lounge living room, Oddities Museum game room, Mad Lab guest bathroom, and spooky glam dining room

Likes:
homemade, thrift store treasures, and vintage Halloween 
Medieval-looking decor
Oddities - already have a Fiji Mermaid and a voodoo doll
Any kind of Halloween art that you find or make
lenticular (spooky) portraits
Vintage or vintage-looking décor from the 60s
Tiki statues, mugs or art (next year's theme is Freaky Tiki)


For craft projects I am planning, I am in need of:
foam skulls
peacock feathers
pheasant feathers

Would like a real x-ray for the mad lab. Could also use signs that say, “Danger”, “Toxic,” or other lab type signs. 

Don’t really like overly cute or extreme gore. Don’t collect movies. Allergic to scented candles. Have enough witch items. 

I have a board called Wish List on Pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/pablangston/


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

My Likes
~ I love Secret Reaper 
My Dislikes
~ I can't do it this year


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Our theme for the home this year is Nightmare Before Christmas. We are attempting to make a few different rooms. One room is going to be Sally's little area with her books, potions, spoons, bowl, etc. We are going to have another room for Jack. We also have an area to be for Zero. My wife made the hanging Zero, but that is all we have right now for him, besides some small stuff. 
It is NBC because my wife adores Jack Skellington. She is always on the hunt for something new and unlike other things.
She will be helping me spoil my victim. With her creativity and shopping skills, our victim should be pleased.



*Likes*

- Nightmare Before Christmas 
- Jack Skellington handmade or store bought items ( I have made the life sized version)
- Anything handmade that would be considered special
- Jack Skellington painting
- Did I mention Jack Skellington? 
- NBC Wreath
- Holiday Bone skull
- Those awesome handmade Sally 'Spell books' 
- Sally's infamous wooden soup bowl with crack
- Those cool black PVC candles that everyone has been making. ( Except myself )
- Carved foam Jack Skellington pumpkin(s) - Wife REALLY wants one of these
- Uncarved funkins or larger realistic craft pumpkins
- Ouija items
- Foam white bones, several to form a NBC wreath
- The Sally worm's wart, frog's breath, etc. bottles
- Sam from Trick 'R Treat. Handmade or crocheted
- Cheesecloth to make ghosts with.
- Paper mache handmade pumpkin, skulls, etc.
- Wood peg dolls ( Jack Skellington, Sally, Freddy, Jason, Michael Myers only)
- Voodoo dolls ( handmade or store bought)
- LED tealights in black
- LED creepy candles
- Thrift store Halloween finds
- Black/white stripe ribbon
- Pumpkinrot inspired pumpkins
- Anything related to Nightmare Before Christmas
- Handmade scarecrow hat for a lady
- Day of The Dead masks
- Nightmare before Christmas handmade ornaments
- Black handmade- bleached 'The Walking Dead' tee
- Small black coffins
- Scarecrows
- Yankee candle Boney bunch collection
- Yankee candle Ghostly treats candles
- Mache pumpkins
- Handmade Potion bottles
- Vintage mache painted Halloween pumpkins
- Zombie latex face pieces ( with teeth is fine)
- Black creepy cloth
- Hand drawn Jack Skellington pumpkin pattern, but would love a cut funkin or craft pumpkin to cherish through the years
- NBC handmade pillow
- Hand painted large Jack Skellington wooden box
- The large fabric ornament Sugar skulls that Michael's have in stock right now.
- Yankee Candle Farmer's market, Apple pumpkin, Cinnamon Vanilla candles
- Hand sewn Jack Skellington Halloween bag
- Halloween Potion box for my potion bottles
- Jack Skellington painted faux pumpkin
- Homemade cauldron or store bought with the foam made to look like it's bubbling over- this will go with the Sally potions theme
- Vinyl Jack Wall decal ( made with a Cricut would be awesome)
- Jack Skellington T-Shirt in Large




-
Pinterest link- http://www.pinterest.com/robertedwin832/halloweenforum-board/



*Dislikes/ Do not need*

- Medieval items
- Spiders
- Bats
- Clowns
- Owls
- Aliens
- Zombie babies
- Devil items
- Demonic items
- Blow mold items
- Glitter items
- Frilly
- Bugs
- Pirates
- Satanic
- Vampire
- Twilight
- Sci fi
- Mad scientist
- No candy (diabetic)
- No Dollar tree items, unless it's black creepy cloth ( Niece manages one and we have loads of items from there. )
- Jewelry
- bakeware
- kitchen items
- toxic
- bloody
- severed items


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

killerhaunts said:


> I'm posting, I'm posting!! he he he he!
> 
> This year's theme: Cirque Du Mort carnival/sideshow
> 
> ...





Sidnami said:


> My likes is currently based off the theme I'm using this year. This year, I'm working on a skeleton collection. This includes the skele-animal collection.
> I also use a lot of LED string lights in Halloween colors.
> I am also into gargoyles, zombie gnomes and monsters.
> 
> My dislikes are cutesy, non-LED lights, sound effects, and movies.





Rclsu13 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> LIKES: Horror (classic monsters and slashers, Friday the 13th is my favorite!), Scarecrows, Skulls, Decor (hand made is a plus!!), Haunt shirts (size XL), lanterns
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate a bit on the likes? We aim to please.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am thinking that a few people can make a more detailed list, the more the better, just edit your post, it is so much easier for your reaper


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Likes - I LOVE Halloween lights. JUST CANNOT HAVE ENOUGH HALLOWEEN LIGHTING!!! I love gravestones or any additions to my cemetery. Actually, this year I'm thinking of doing a Pet Semetary so OBVIOUSLY I love Stephen King.  Spiders, bats, SKULLS (real or fake ), vintage stuff, homemade things are the ULTIMATE! Why? Because no one else has them.  WINDCHIMES! I don't know why but I go nuts over them! Of course EVERYTHING Haunted Mansion. OOOHHHHH!!!! And creepy cloth!!! You can NEVER have enough of that stuff!

I guess I'm just a mishmosh of a whole bunch of stuff. Lol ...

Dislikes - I HATE clowns. They make me cry.  Like, seriously, I hide my eyes when I see them on the boardwalk when they're holding fundraising cans. I hide my eyes and put the dollar in the can blindly because I ALWAYS give to a good cause. ) And extreme gore - not a huge fan.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

As always, thank you to Bethene for organizing!

We do an outdoor haunt and an annual Halloween party. The overall look of the haunt is a classic graveyard scene with skeletons, and a separate spider area. This year’s Halloween party theme is “Voodoo on the Bayou”. I’d love anything witch doctor/swamp themed (we aren’t doing anything Mardi Gras related), including voodoo dolls, shrunken heads, spells/symbols etc. 

Inside our house, in addition to the themed areas that change every year, we have different rooms with permanent themes (Nightmare Before Christmas bathroom, Dia De Los Muertos office, Haunted Mansion living room, “Hell’s Kitchen” and a large retro bar area). Anything that fits these spaces/themes would be much appreciated.

Extra information: We have a “Halloween tree” that goes up every year, so an ornament from my Secret Reaper would be cherished forever. I love anything homemade, thrift store, or repurposed. 

Likes:
hanging reapers
Jack-o-lanterns
tombstones
owls
bats
Nightmare Before Christmas/Haunted Mansion
sugar skulls/Dia De Los Muertos 
lanterns (especially witches’ jars)
bottles/apothecary jars
skulls/skeletons
witches
ghosts
cauldrons
vampires
vintage Halloween
Victorian/haunted house décor
spider webs and creepy cloth
fall/harvest
pirates, steampunk, (will save for future theme)
Halloween socks
I don’t mind a little bit of glitter

Dislikes:
gore
body parts/hospital items
apocalypse/nuclear wasteland
zombies and their babies
country decor
mice and rats
movie monsters

Things I love but probably have too much of already:
candles/candle holders
kitchen décor (platters, hand towels, etc.)
party goods
music/movies
candy

Thank you Secret Reaper! I know I will love anything you send! Oh, and a Secret Reaper Pinterest Page should be coming soon!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

For those wanting to participate in the Secret Secret Reaper here is the list. Bethany has her address.

My sister Barbara"s likes:
Babo’s (Barbara) Likes and Dislikes
Likes:
Pumpkins and JOLs---non scary
Halloween or fall village scene or any fall decorating items, especially love scarecrows and cornucopias
Have nothing for outside except a couple of small scarecrows that sit on bench
Traditional Halloween things and loves the vintage look which brings back so many memories. Also love others than vintage ones, too. Love ghosts, witches, bats, cats, skeletons
Candles with battery lights (not the bloody ones, please) Loves all candles and candelabras
Halloween wreath for door or outside
She always loves all the signs that hang or sit around the house.

Her nickname is Babo and this year she will be Madame Babo at our party as a fortune teller.
Has five long narrow windows across the front of her apartment. Two are in dining/kitchen area and three in living area. They are only about 15 inches wide, but some décor for them would be cool. There is a concrete wide ledge under the windows outside that is only about 2 feet wide that would be great to display things. Not wide enough for a bench but nice for putting décor and is covered by the roof overhang.

She does not do gory or scary at all. She is always some sort of witch for my all female party, but borders on the kind and gentle ones. 
Lights in any color to decorate with inside or outside

Has a metal rural looking mailbox on a post.

Thank you in advance any interest in this for her.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a couple of idea's of goodies to send her


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Everyone posted their likes here,,?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This needs to be on the first page


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This is getting way to far from first page


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

No new takers over night


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump it to the top


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

And one more time.....


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is our likes/ dislikes. My wife and I both like the same style of stuff, so that will make things easy. We love the Haunted Mansion (Disney) and the Headless Horseman. Anything generally creepy (without being gory) is great. Here is the general list of our other likes and dislikes to give you an idea:

Likes:
Jack o Lanterns
Frankenstein
Ancient Egyptian/ Mummy stuff
Bats, Rats, Cats, Frogs, Owls, Spiders (no animal phobias here)
Vintage Halloween Stuff
Blow Molds
Beistle decorations
Vintage Rosbro/ E. Rosen Candy Containers
Vampires (Not the super gory or “Teen Romance” kind, more of the classic Dracula/ gothic vampire thing)
Potion Bottles
Dia de los Muertos
Witches
Universal Monsters
Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Creepy-looking photos
Travis Louie portraits
Ghosts 
Ghost stories (also books on paranormal investigation)
Ghost ships/pirates 
Grim reapers 
Skeletons
Wizard things 
Nightmare before Christmas
Skulls
Werewolves 
Ravens
Headless Horseman
Primitives (early American-style decorations)
Midnight Syndicate
Mad Scientist Stuff
Haunted Houses
Oddities
Boney Bunch
Halloween Village Stuff
Gargoyles
Halloween/ Fall Scents (Candles, oil burners/infusers,)
Fall Leaves
Scarecrows
Tombstones
Swamp monsters
Voodoo things
Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown/ Peanuts Halloween 

Dislikes
Gore, Blood, Guts
Zombies
Real Witchcraft Items
With the Florida climate candy is probably not the best idea. 
Horror movies (slasher films)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bumpity bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bumping for Hilda


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

bethene said:


> Bumping for Hilda


I read this... and had this vision of you doing 'The Bump'. hahaha You are so kind! Thank you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, man, me doing the bump, now that's truly scary, much worse than any ghost, zombie, vampire, or even a chain saw killer!! Everyone's eyes would burn out!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Likes/Need:

I do a spooky, scary, dark Halloween. 

BIRDS! Freestanding so I can attach them to trees, posts, signs, eaves, everything.... I need LOTS of them. Crows, ravens, seagulls. 

Animated birds would be awesome! Any effect - wings that move, eyes that light up, sound FX.

Bird sound effect CD. (I think even a bird 'relaxation' CD would sound creepy with all those birds in dark with fog).
Movie soundtrack CD. Would love the soundtrack Psycho or The Birds, maybe Frenzy? Also incorporating Rope, Rear Window, Dial M for Murder and Vertigo but not sure if those soundtracks are spooky enough.
Birds, rats, other small creatures that have a taxidermy effect. By that I mean creatures that have texture - feathers, fuzz, fake fur. (PLEASE don't, under any circumstances, send any actual taxidermy!!!!)
Old looking motel guest book 
Old style keys with matching tags that look like motel keys.
Light up Bates Motel sign.
Alfred Hitchcock mask
Blond wigs in 50s style a la Tippi Hedren, Grace Kelly, Kim Novak. 
Dark wig for Annie the Schoolteacher from The Birds.
Grey old lady wig for Mrs. Bates.
Creepy old lady mask
Kid masks - very hard to find! I need them for the life size children dummies who get attacked in the schoolyard.
School crossing sign or any sign related to schoolyards.
Old dial style telephone
Fake bill bundles
Cling film birds/scene setters with birds. 

If you're familiar with the movies listed above you'll understand the style/look I'm going for with this theme. If you haven't watched the movies...really? What are you waiting for? 

Homemade is great! $1 store and second hand is absolutely fine. 

Disllikes/Don't Need:

I can't use and don't want anything cute, ceramic, silly, goofy folksy. Cobwebbing, anything off theme, posters, movie memorabilia that I can't use in the haunt. I already have a shower curtain I can use for the Psycho shower scene.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

there are some i know that still not posted there list here come on in peeps post away so we have stuff to read and ideas to think of till we get our victims which may be you


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I have been reading lists!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey. Hi there! I guess it’s time to share my Likes/Dislikes… Wow! I have so many likes!! Just a few standard dislikes. So here goes.

I do want to start with that if you are looking at my albums here, FB, Pinterest, anywhere… you will notice I have a few light up plastic decorations and inflatables. LOL So your first instinct may be that I would like more. Well, actually, I have more than enough (an understatement), and have been downsizing those types of decorations. So thank you, but no thank you to blowmolded plastic yard decorations or inflatables. The outside is pretty much overflowing with decorations, so I would love something for my indoor décor. To be perfectly honest, I am on a crafting craze and I would LOVE supplies to create with. 

Also, I am working on decorating the inside of our home concentrating on creepy décor. Going with a more sophisticated dark feeling. A witches kitchen theme. A dining room ala abandoned ballroom/Titanic Great Gatsby feeling. A haunted hotel lobby. A Vampires Lair. A Haunted Honeymoon with a Day of the Dead flair. That’s the overview.

To be more specific
~ I would LOVE dollar store, or craft supplies. I can always use more of the basics… cobwebs, creepy cloth of any color, cheesecloth. 
~ I would be thrilled to get more critters… RATS, bats, crows, spiders, bugs or crows. I absolutely am obsessed with rubber and latex rats, and need a ton. I also LOVE those fuzzy cheap wire spiders (they unfold to about a foot or two wide) that all the dollar stores carry.
~ Oh and SKULLS! You can never have too many skulls, or bones. I don’t even mind a random bloody body part. LOL And I adore skeletons of any size.
~ I am always adding to my potion bottles, so any glass bottles and containers are welcome!
~ Dolls. I just started gathering up plain old baby dolls for a future creepy project. 
~ I would just swoon if I got a plain foam pumpkin I could corpse. I need another one for a project I have planned. Who knows. Maybe my reaper has one they picked up at a yard sale they are not using. LOL 
~ I like funny gag-type props like drop down bats and spiders. Great fun!
~ I do love vintage candy pumpkins. I can use more pumpkin buckets.
~ Below I list no gore or torture items… I mean overtly in-your-face murder things. I could always use more lighthearted body parts, organs, fingers, eyeballs, ears, etc. for crafts. 

Next year, I will be making a mad scientist laboratory so I will need ANYTHING that goes with that theme! Surprise me! I’d LOVE it!!!

Of course, I would be honored to get any craft, or item someone made for me. It would mean so much!!


Dislikes: 
~ I have to go with Glitter. Sorry. I don’t mind a touch of it, but it does not fit in with the décor I have.
~ I do not mind happy Halloween décor, but do not use over-the-top cute… like no felt, craft foam, glittered things. I hope I am explaining that right. 
~ Please no food items.
~ Not that they are dislikes, but I could not use any posters, or ceramic figures or such. And I don’t collect or use motionettes or the standing fabric porch buddies.
~ No overt gore, torture, bondage, murder, etc. (You get the idea.) LOL

Gosh… that is harder than I thought. I hope it is helpful. Thank you for your time.
Happy Haunting!

Warmest regards,
Hilda


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Likes- 
I like homemade or repurposed decorations.
Can never have to many skulls and bones
Witchy things
fortune teller items
Vampire things
classic monster, would love a mummy hand or head
pet graveyard items
haunted hotel or dead and breakfast items
Edger Allen Poe related items

dis likes-
glittery or cute decorations
gore
zombie


I hope this helps. I am really not picky.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Yay Reaper Time!


Pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/czarinakatarina/

Likes: Classic, vintage, Universal Monsters, Addams Family, home-made (love it), thrift store finds (cooler stuff ever can be found there),tree ornaments, Nightmare Before Christmas, pumpkin carving, Halloween crafting items like beads, fabric, themed buttons and papers

Dislikes: clowns, dolls, aliens, ugly green witches ( I hate the Wizard of Oz... childhood thing), cutesy/kidsy stuff 

About Me: I was married on Halloween - dressed as Morticia Addams (we had a costume party - the bridal party was the Addams Family - Uncle Fester performed the ceremony WITH a lit light bulb), I collect pumpkin carving patterns and have about 50 funkins that I carved displayed on shelves in the gym (used to use a butcher knife, now I use a dremel), I dream of making a Halloween Town full display in a coffin - but for now I have the pieces displayed on shelves until can get the design figured out - I'm also working on a pumpkin carving station/pumpkin patch for the town inside a small-ish funkin, I relabeled all of my bar bottles with Halloween labels so that I could enjoy them year round - I'm always looking for Halloween bar items and light-up bottles that can be added, I collect witch's hats (the more outrageous the better), I think the next display I am going to work on is fortune teller/gypsy - I've seen a lot of great ideas here on HF that I would like to try, I love Halloween Crafting - jewelry making, scrapbooking, paper crafting, making models, hand stitching, sewing, etc...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

There are a few yet who have not posted here!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I've updated my photo albums with things I made, given as reaper gifts, and received from my wonderful reapers. I've also add new pins to pinterest.


----------



## Squeek (Jul 28, 2014)

This is my first reaping!!! so excited!!

Likes:
Rats, everything rat related, crafts, signs, props, etc...(not dead ones though)
Fortune Teller, gypsy type things, id love a crystal ball or tarot cards, i dont have either
Tim Burton, love Nightmare Before Christmas, Edward Scissorhands, Etc....
The Walking Dead and all Zombie related things
Black Cats, Spiders and Bats
Graveyards
Creepy Dolls
Blankets or throws, im always cold
Black Lights and glow in the dark things
Spooky gothic halloween type jewlery
Elvira (My costume this year) all things Elvira
MineCraft and Video Games
Japanese Anime
Rocks, i have a rock collection and love any kind of cool rocks stones or gems to add to my collection 

Favorite color is green, i decorate only indoors

Dislikes: 
Country type things, fall and autumn
pink glittery girly things
cute halloween items
Witches and witch type items
owls
books, dvd's
Pirates
snakes
Disney items
Nail Polish make up items


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

LIKES:
Halloween party supplies (paper plates, plastic rectangular table cloths), Halloween Cupcake picks, Halloween tapered candles, PVC candles for the graveyard, Halloween door wreath, fake Jack-o-Lanterns/pumpkins, bats, crows, any sort of interesting knick-knack that would look cool on a headstone

DISLIKES:
Clowns, zombie babies, super cutesy stuff, super gorey stuff

Pintrest for stalking: http://www.pinterest.com/lilghouliette/
Cemetery Facebook for stalking: https://www.facebook.com/resurrectionvale


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Make sure that you reapers are signed up here!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

bethene said:


> Make sure that you reapers are signed up here!!!


Bethene, Do we have to send the likes/dislikes list to you via private message as well? Or is adding them here correct.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Bethene, Do we have to send the likes/dislikes list to you via private message as well? Or is adding them here correct.


Both...here and to bethene.


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

love ghosts and werewolves.....hate zombies and witches


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

thanosstar said:


> love ghosts and werewolves.....hate zombies and witches


Thanosstar,

You might want to add a little more detail. You might get a FCG with a blood thirsty werewolf or an inflatable ghost and a cut-out of a teen heart throb with no shirt.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

doto said:


> Thanosstar,
> 
> You might want to add a little more detail. You might get a FCG with a blood thirsty werewolf or an inflatable ghost and a cut-out of a teen heart throb with no shirt.


yes please add more that is not leaving your reaper much to go on at all and they want to make sure you get something you like so please go back and add more like Doto said


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think the best thing to do is look at the lists themselves, and base yours after a real detailed one!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sure is quiet here


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Victim, victim, victim, VICTIM!!!!!! I tried to be loud!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I heard ya, sublime nightmare!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Likes

Anything for my Cabinet of Curiosities (real bones or skulls of any kind, real false teeth or a partial or even loose teeth, someone’s glass eyeball they don’t use anymore – I’ve seriously searched eBay for these things!, chicken foot, monkey's paw, Crystal Balls, old medical gadgets, real [dead] bugs (locusts or their exoskeletons are cool) ANYTHING weird or macabre, odd or creepy looking. The freakier the better!)
Wicked Clowns (costumes & masks are cool for building props)
CarnEvil Theme (Psycho Circus Oddities - Fiji Mermaid, two-headed baby, two-headed snake in a jar)
Masks for prop building (secondhand is perfectly fine!)
Potion Bottles & Specimens
Mad Scientist Lab – beakers, flasks, test tubes, petri dishes, specimens, electrical gadgets (seen some awesome things created on Pinterest from trash cans and such), post-apocalyptic/radioactive looking stuff and signs, anything that looks like it belongs in a lab. 
Spell Books
Animatronic Props
Horse Shoes (for Hessian prop I've yet to make)
Pods from a Lipstick Tree/Shrub (Achiote (Bixa orellana) is the proper name) or any other cool looking parts, leaves, thorns, etc. of a tree/shrub.
Gore & Blood is A-Okay with me
Gothic/Victorian/Vintage
Shrunken Heads and anything voodoo looking
Taxidermy (wet specimens in jars or mounted/framed items)
Ground Breakers (seen some zombies made with tomato cages and a ground breaking casket made with boards for $3! Whaaaat?)
Old Rotary Telephone – preferably black, but beggars can’t be choosers! I can nasty that thang up, lol. (Obviously it doesn’t have to work.)
Halloween Tree Ornaments (for a full-sized tree) *I have a no-holds barred rule for my Halloween tree. When it comes to ornaments, there are no dislikes. I don't have a themed tree, so anything goes. Licensed characters, cute stuff, gory stuff, sparkly glittery stuff, it all goes! 


_Oh my dear Reaper! I had a thought last night! If you have a spouse in the dog house or a child who needs to be punished, I'd LOVE to have some of those *packing tape body forms*. You can ship them flat. I'd be more than happy to stuff and fluff them myself when they get here.   No problem.  _


Dislikes

Cutesy/Country stuff
Cartoony/Disney stuff
Stuffed Animals
Not a fan of inflatables or blow molds. 
While I love horror movies, I just don’t incorporate licensed characters like Ghostface, Freddy, Jason, Michael Myers, etc. into my decorating.
Have TONS of Dollar Tree lenticulars, tombstones, rats, knockers, crows, etc., so I don't really have use for more of these as individual items.
Movies/DVDs – I have an immense library, so it would be virtually impossible to find a movie I don’t own. I’m certain there are some out there (quite a few I’m sure), but I’d rather save you the hassle. OH! But I don't have the Creepshow DVD anymore and I LOVE that movie.
Pirate Theme – I don’t dislike pirates, I just don’t have anything pirate themed yet.



To my reaper, feel free to browse around my albums here on HF. I also have a Pinterest account that could give you some insight on me as well a facebook account. The links to those accounts follow. I decorate inside and outside. I also have a female black cat named Esmeralda, Esme’ for short. Happy reaping!


http://pinterest.com/thegigglefairy
https://www.facebook.com/TheGiggleFairy


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

First off, thank you Bethene for setting all of this up and for all of your hard work! I am always so amazed at how talented everyone is here on the forum! 

Haunt Name: Nightmare Hollow (lots of eerie, dark and down right creepy things, monsters you may only see in your nightmares, things that go bump in the night, haunted house, very pumpkin rot and tim burton inspired…) Basically the scarier or creepier the better! 

Themes: Burned down orphanage from late 1800’s (local urban legend) but the children are ghosts that will be placed around the yard and cemetery, Outdoor cemetery/ pet cemetery, Trick r treat scene (I made a full size Sam last year!) Gothic/Victorian/black living room, Large pumpkin monster with minions coming out of the woods and I am making a cauldron creep this year to add to the scene. I also am adding a skeleton fortune teller with a ouija board on the porch

Likes: This list is long but I wanted to make sure it was detailed and easy for my reaper!

Owls(dollar tree may have them!) I love anything owls as long as it isn’t too cutesy or glittery (unless it's a coffee mug) Crows and vultures, bats, spiders and their victims or sacs, black snakes (see my pinterest!)

Anything gothic/ Victorian décor for our living room - skulls, picture frames, candles, candle sticks, vintage pictures, creepy cloth, spider webs, cheesecloth, small coffins, candelabras, black lace, pictures of detailed skulls, bones, or spiders in frames, apothecary jars, vintage books, cemetery photography, black roses or flowers, skull cameos, silhouettes in frames, killhouettes macabre. Old black telephone or the one from target! 

Tombstones and cemetery items, I am also going to incorporate a pet cemetery into my haunt -pvc candles, ground breakers, coffins, fillers, things you would see in a real cemetery, things I can make tombstones with (thrift store finds, angels, flowers I can monster mud, decorative pieces and accents, statues, etc...) I love all of the items on the necroticcreations.com website. Large urns which I can put branches in with crows on them, or skulls, moss, bones etc. Pillars, mausoleum décor. 

Monsters/ creatures of the night -really creepy, lurking like monsters/demons/scarecrows/minions/ groundbreakers/pumpkinrot-like for indoor or outdoor, the creepier the better! Think: “I would be scared to walk past that because it *just* might be real”

Candles -pvc or real and if they are scented any fall scent EX. pumpkin, toasted marshmallow, candy corn, caramel or candy apple etc…) except things that smell like patchouli, real trees or leaves, I LOVE the smell but don’t want my house to smell like it lol Same applies to hand soaps! 

Skulls & skeletons, sugar skulls, animal skulls, skeletons (of any size)- the dog skeleton from grandin road I love the resin ones from walgreens! Skull cameos 

Ghosts- flying crank ghost or one without a motor, or anything “haunted house”, spooky, dark and dreary, creepy, things that go bump in the night, Old bed sheets to use to make my ghost children for monster mudding! 

Pumpkins and JOL- funkins, anything I can set outside for my trick r treat scene, any type of carved face, but preferably something scary  

Halloween music EX. Midnight syndicate, Nox Arcana, Audio Zombie (nothing with singing in it unless its creepy children lol)

Lights: LED string lights mini or regular size in purple, green, and orange. Spotlights in blue, green, red, purple, or blacklight (the homemade ones from Stiltbeast Studios work be great!) Strobe lights. Unique indoor lighting. Witch jars that can be hung, I also love lanterns! 

Anything I can use in the kitchen: towels, oven mitts, coffee mug, bake ware, cupcake items, utensils, cookie cutters, dessert decorations & garnishes, wine bottle toppers, candy molds. I like a lot of the stuff that target has or anything gothic like or creepy but can also be whimsical 

Anything from the movie trick r treat or something you would see from the movie (the rules of Halloween, Sam figurine, candy, the school bus massacre, lots of jack o lanterns)

Spooky trees, Halloween tree ( I am making a small Halloween tree for inside and will need some gothic/spooky/ nothing too cutesy ornaments, would love handmade/homemade ornaments!) of Any size 

Witchy items: I also like apothecary jars, spell books, witches hats, potions, cauldrons, witch jars that hang, I want to make my kitchen into a witches kitchen, cabinet 

I want to get into animated props so motors, rotisserie motor, deer motor, shiatsu motor, I am new to this area so I don’t really know where to start! Anything I can use to make monsters or ghosts or props with: eyeballs, liquid latex, wig heads, wigs, etc. 

I want to expand my porch/deck area and would love some beef netting to use as a background! 

I know some people also include items for their fur-babies, we have 2 big dogs, our reaper sent treats for them last year and they loved it!

Handmade, repurposed items, and thrift store finds are always welcomed!! If you get lost just checkout my pinterest page! http://m.pinterest.com/jkuhns1031/

I will love anything my reaper gets me! I appreciate their hard work and thoughtfulness!! I hope I made it easy for you! 

Dislikes: 
clowns, aliens, pirates, vampire and warewolves will not fit into my haunt theme, glitter or rhinestones (unless on a sugar skull, ornaments or bakeware), overly Disney or cutesy, blowmolds, inflatables, country, stickers or window clings. I have a lot of zombie items so I won’t need any more. I love horror movies but don't have anywhere to place the characters.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

posted in wrong thread!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok this needs bump to top


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think I just friended everyone that is signed up that I hadn't previously friended.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump to top


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

there are a couple of sign ups that did not post here yet!!!!


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

Alrighty, this is my second year in the SR, so here we go!

*About my Haunt*: I do an outdoor graveyard haunt. With a twitching hang man, tombstones (thanks Terra!), columns, etc. I am adding a ghost projection, a cemetery sign, monster mud reaper, garage crypt, and some added decorations. I added some photos from my previous years.

*Likes*:
1. Basics: Anything that can add to the mood/atmosphere of my graveyard. (More realistic the better!)
2. Autumn smelling candles
3. Tombstones
4. Lighting (I have basic lighting, so the more the merrier or should I say, scarier?)
5. Bloody/Gory stuff - Really random but I am looking to expand next year and can use some inspiration.
6. Zombies!
7. Creepy Cloth and Potion Bottles
8. Finals - I am not that crafty to make them and can't find them locally. 
9. Inside decorations - I like some of the stuff at Michaels to place around my house to make it a little more festive.
10. Masks...Molds...
11. Pumpkins...to corpse!
12. Lanterns
13. Black Flowers
14. Vases...urns

*
Dislikes*:
1. Aliens
2. Cutsy stuff!!
3. Clowns 
4. A lot of glitter...
5. Cats

So there you have it....what I have so far as my list (which will probably be updated frequently!)


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> LIKES:
> Halloween party supplies (paper plates, plastic rectangular table cloths), Halloween Cupcake picks, Halloween tapered candles, PVC candles for the graveyard, Halloween door wreath, fake Jack-o-Lanterns/pumpkins, bats, crows, any sort of interesting knick-knack that would look cool on a headstone
> 
> DISLIKES:
> ...


MORE LIKES:
Halloween Cookbooks or Magazines that have Halloween Foods in them.
If we get a reaper who makes headstones, our cemetery has life-like headstones with regular names on them not cute or funny ones. 
gift certificates to any hardware store here in AZ (Lowes, Home Depot, Ace)
Halloween graveyard soundtrack (mp3's)
I love the Happy Halloween blocks at Grandin Road so if anyone has the ability to make a set,,,
Oriental Trading Co has some skeleton arm cupcake picks and hors d'oeuvres picks that are Halloween related.

MORE DISLIKES:
Not into witches or witch items. They just do not fit into the graveyard we have going.
Please nothing with glitter.


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

Like: witches, vampires, pumpkins (all things jack-o-lantern,) bats, owls, spiders, day of the dead stuff, skulls, glitter (yes, I am one of the few,) light up items, string lights, vintage halloween, blowmolds.

Dislike: Gore, modern movie monsters, clowns (just don't seriously, I hate them,) overly bloody things.

I decorate a small, roofed porch and my small living room. This year I am doing a vampire/witch party on the porch with lots of pumpkins (I typically carve massive amounts of pumpkins.)


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

We decorate both inside and outside. The inside stuff stays up most of the year - well, okay, ALL of the year... Our yard is about 60x30, including a sloped 2-car driveway. Got a big maple tree in front and almost no flat areas except immediately in front of the windows. Too many ugly bushes too! (You can check out my albums for pics. And pintrest page for ideas.) We alternate between pirates, a monster-filled cemetery, and the Cheverly Hillbillies theme. I consider skeletons to be my own personal dress-up dolls and always have at least 6 or 7 in the scene.

Hmmmm, dislikes first:

gory, bloody, or severed anything;
cutesy anything - no glitter!;
dolls and clowns (they creep me out!);


LIKES:
LOR sequences for 64 channels;
almost anything from GR;
nerdy science stuff (beakers, test tubes, geodes, etc.);
old brass candle holders/candelabra:
lights (LED spots, strings, bulbs, ropes, etc.);
real hats - fedoras, tophats, etc. (except baseball, I've got a million of those!);
pirate stuff - booty, props, accessories;
clothing for skeletons - small-sized pants, shirts, shoes, boots, accessories, etc.;
Hillbilly-themed stuff - moonshine jugs, pipes, etc.;
unusual flags (not the Confederate flag, my neighbors would definitely call the cops again!!!);
gauzy material for a séance theme room;
realistic skulls - carved stone or real preferred! Check out the seller SKULLIS on eBay for examples;
carvable foam pumpkins;
vintage picture frames in assorted sizes;
give-aways for the TOTers...

I'm sure I'll think of more!! 

Thanks Bethene, YOU ROCK!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

just a not dear reaper make sure to look at my list here cause it has more added then the one I sent bethene


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh, I am IN Kelloween. Not to worry. Lots more lonely candy corn to mail around 

I had so much fun being your reaper...from the teaser to the candy corn and then the final box. 

....Am I the only one who cannot give a 'killer like' for a post? I click and nothing happens. Is it broken again?



Kelloween said:


> I am just waiting on my lone candy corn...Araniella, are you in yet??


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Liking is working for me, hopefully yours works again, soon!

I wonder if it would help if people also put their list in their blog here on the site, to make it easy for their reaper to find. I did it, even though I posted on the first page so mine won't get lost anyway. Just a thought, since there are so many pages. And, if you do this, make sure you keep it updated, too!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I had some trouble with it recently. When I clicked on it it was really slow at updating.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I just tried it again...nothing. No like. And I waited thinking it's slow. I'll check it on my laptop at home and see if there's any difference. grrr

Loving reading everyone's lists. I keep finding things to add to my list too.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have not looked at any lists. I'm waiting until I get my victim. Otherwise I will get SO Confused.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Araniella, my Killer Like button is working. I just clicked on yours and it worked. However, I do not like that yours is not working for you!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

When on my phone, I don't get the like button


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

When on your phone are you able to use the HF app? I used to be able to do so and it was great. Now I can't use it and others have said the same thing. I have to access though the web and it is slow and hard to navigate. So frustrating.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

this needs to be a bit higher on the page


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I can 'like' posts at home, so it must be something with my work computer. Which is good to know. I'll just have to remember what I liked during the day and express it when I get home.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Please, post here with your lists


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

If you're having trouble with a website, first line of defense - delete your cookies and temp files, then refresh and try again.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

It my first year doing this, I've been a lurker for a while and just joined about a year ago and I couldn't be happier, everyone has awesome ideas and input, it amazing so here I go. 

About my set up, I have a graveyard scene with zombies, ghosts, and witches it's not overly scary as I'm more into stuff that's more whimsical and won't terrify kids (for when I have some). I also have a small lab with Dr. Frankenstein and his creation, a mummy, I love classic monsters, I'm missing a vampire and werewolf... Lol... Anyways, I don't get many trick or treaters as I live in the downtown area of town and most kids migrate to the burbs for their candy but I throw a few get togethers with friends during the month as well as a big party the weekend before halloween except this year which will be on halloween day. I'm a creative person so if you have old cheesecloth, liquid latex, body parts that can be zombified, props that are broken and can be repurposed, etc I'll be happy to take it. As far as the inside of my house, I love vintage halloween type stuff or classic decorations kind of what they have at home goods, I don't have much but that's what I lean to. I also love steampunk stuff, gears, metal, anything I can use to create stuff would be awesome. I'm also into baking stuff so anything seasonal is awesomeness. Lastly, I love halloween/seasonal themed "spirits", Pumpkin Beers, etc... I think that's the gist of it. 

Likes:
Steampunk 
Zombies
Vampire
Werewolf
Tombstones
Jack o lanterns
Clean classic stuff
Headless horseman
Grandin Road
life size figures
Hocus Pocus
Materials to create props
Bar Stuff
Seasonal Spirits
Seasonal Candles
Vintage Halloween 
Things to repurpose
Led lights
Anything halloweenie for my pug!!
If anyone grows giant pumpkins, a seed ... I haven't been able to get a big one..lol


Dislikes:
Real Witchcraft stuff
Gore
Devil
Basically stuff that doesn't fit my themes because I wouldn't know what to do with it 

Here's a pic of my stuff so my reaper can get a good idea of what to slash me with


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Alright Ghouls and Goblins. I'm in again and have submitted my necessary credentials to Bethene. Here are my likes and dislikes and what I typically do for Halloween decorating...

I do a cemetery scene in my yard with a lot of graves, and have skulls and skeletons and that sort of thing out there. I also use the creepy cloth quite a bit.

I like skulls, skeletons, the typical Universal Monsters, zombies, witches and witch cabinets or creepy witchdoctor type stuff. I like lanterns and candles and that sort of thing. I guess I like more traditional halloween things that look like they have like a country style to them or an 'old' style I would say. If anyone is familiar with Kelloweens paintings, I like the look of those and that style so you can check out her Etsy store or stuff she has done. I have a few blowmolds I like, and also enjoy the look of the old Beistle Halloween decorations.

I have a photo album up on my profile with some images of things I think look cool or what I am into. 

Thanks for reading and hope that gives a decent description of what I am into for the person chosen to reap me.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, this was on page 3!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I can't "like" from the app either. I just assumed that we never could, but I just started using it a few months ago.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Again, this needs to be bumped


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Remember to post here, not everyone has yet


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Combatdre, I love your witches! Welcome to your first Secret Reaper!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know that there are folks who are not posted here! We need you too!


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

I always stick with my "Cemetery" theme. A short backstory for my cemetery is an abandoned cemetery from the 1800s with a stoic old caretaker who's family has always kept watch over the cemetery. He is aware of the strange goings on in the cemetery and tries not to go out after dark. But sometimes it can't be helped... I try to add to it every year rather than change themes. Storage space is very limited for me so I find it best to stick to one theme. 

My Cemetery is "classic halloween". Ghosts, skeletons, witches, werewolves and my likes follow that same theme. I am always in need of new tombstones as they are the most important part of any cemetery. Other things my cemetery really needs (some are too large for Secret Reaper but just to give an idea of what I'm going for with my haunt) are fencing, columns, lighting, fog machine and chiller, spooks and cemetery residents (ghosts, skeletons, etc), vintage style costumes for current skellys, PVC candles, gravesite flowers, bones/skulls, ravens, black cats, urns, old lantern.

Indoor decor is limited due to my tiny house size. However, who doesn't have room for one more great piece? I don't have any apothecary jars. I like skulls and skellys, witchy things, pumpkins (carved or not), signs, art, creepy portraits, mirrors, lights, clocks. I love handmade and repurposed things. I could use a really great halloween wreath that will kind of tie into my cemetery theme. Fall scented wax melts or candles. Also Halloween music that isn't just creepy sounds.

I love baking and bakeware. 

I am also a huge haunted mansion fan.

I love anything Halloween for my pets as well. I have a miniature dachshund, 2 cats (one appropriately named Monstur), and a horse.

Oh and candy... how could I forget? I love those caramel apple candy corns (hate the regular ones). And the black and orange Nerds. What can I say? I like a good sugar high.

I don't have any blow molds but I certainly don't dislike them. Just never got any...

edited to add (@ the request of WitchyKitty): I am scared to death of spiders. BUT I love them for Halloween!

edited again to add pinterest board: http://www.pinterest.com/smtoast/something-wicked/

Dislikes are:
Gore, clowns (seriously if there is one in the box I may be tempted to burn the whole thing), creepy/gory dolls and children (ghost children or an "abandoned doll for cemetery are okay), cute or glittery, horror movie characters, religious or satanic, zombies, cobwebs, tiny decorations]


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

First let me say that I love handcrafted, re-purposed, or used items just as well or better than new. These suggestions are exactly that and you may choose outside this list with no worries. I really need so little though.

I will probably only be able to do my outside haunt for another year or two. I doubt I will any longer have a theme so I do not need any specific props for my haunt. When I am no longer able to do my haunt I will start doing parties. Here are a few party items I may like:

Small gnarly black wire trees for table decor, about 8 inches tall
Small tombstones, maybe 4" and 6" tall like dollar tree. Ceramic, styrofoam, papier mache, anything goes.
A candelabra that is NOT plastic. It does not have to be big enough for tall tapers. It can be for small tapers or small tea lights.
A spider or 3 like the one from Party City. Spider All-in-One Party Decoration 20ft Paper & Tinsel Spider Decoration. Except less expensive than theirs.
Scary or gross shower curtain. Hand decorated is great.
Scary plastic window clings for the bathroom mirror. Probably not more than 20"L and 15"W.



Some things I may need for my haunt. Please keep in mind any item for my haunt will be outside exposed to weather for many days. 

Lots of creepy cloth, not white please
Fluorescent spray paint
Any type of skulls but prefer not to have the skinny blow mold style
Lots of creepy cloth
If you can come up with some realistic looking flexible intestines about 4 feet long I will forever be your slave. Or even if you know a great way to do it and just tell me.
I seriously need lots of creepy things to hang on the walls of my haunt maze to fill in empty space and to add ambiance. The walls are black plastic and about 8 feet tall. The larger the better. Things such as a long mangled mess of creepy cloth "decorated" with small-ish skulls, medium spiders or bats or anything scary. Something like this is great too. 







Styrofoam and creepy cloth skeletal bat with skull head.







Any rubbery hands, arms, feet.
Creepy cloth
Medium or tall cardboard scary faux candles. They usually have a face carved out for a tea light to shine through.
Strobe light. Does not have to be new or expensive. But the small ones from dollar tree or Big Lots will not work.
Maybe a life size ghost of some sort

I am sorry I cannot think of much. I have been doing this so long I have most what I need, especially since I am scaling back. BTW, if I don't get some creepy cloth I may be disappointed. LOL

Here are some things I specifically do not need or want:
Real candles
Spider webbing
Anything for a witch scene, including spell books.
Small spiders, bugs, etc
Anything cutesy or glittery
Pumpkins or JOLs
"Police" tape
Costumes, robes, etc
Outdoor Tombstones (that leaves you out Terra. But I still enjoy the one you made me.)
Window clings or wall scene setters for outdoors
Paper products for parties


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump to top


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

Bump to the top! (Is it victim time yet?)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Only 16 more days!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Only 15 more days!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

pretty sure the last 2 sign ups have not posted here


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Likes:

Anything hand made, pre-owned or repurposed is wonderful!
Thrift shop items are wonderful! 
Vintage themed Halloween (reproduction is fine, I just like the look)
Witches and everything pertaining to them
Skulls and skeletons
Pumpkins 
Love and adore Jack O' Lanterns - except cute ones 
Would love to have a carved Funkin
Grim Reapers
Creepy cloth
Cheese cloth
Favorite colors are fall colors, especially burnt pumpkin and black.
Anything with a classic 'haunted' feel
Crows and ravens
Edgar Allen Poe
Halloween throw pillows that aren't 'cute'. 
Candles and holders - fall or Halloween. 
Love autumn or pumpkin scented candles! Would love to have one of the home made PVC candles 
Grave yards
Spooky Trees
Ghosts
Scary scarecrows
Coffin shaped items
Gypsy and fortune teller props
The Headless Horseman
Would LOVE to have a corpsed pumpkin
A female border collie named Boo lives with the lovely witch and myself. Boo has a cat named Ralph.

Don't need, don't like, or can't use:
Glitter anything
Cutesy anything
Disney
Creepy crawlies including snakes
Pirates 
Day of the Dead
Aliens
Ornaments
Spider webs
Window clings
Nightmare Before Christmas
Babies of any sort
Inflatables
Blow Molds
Music
Movies
Books


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Trying to keep the two threads together


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Let's see if we can't keep the two threads close-ish...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bumpin to the top


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Still folks who have not posted here!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Did we ever increase the $20 minimum? I can't walk into a store with H'ween stuff without spending more than that. Especially once I get caught up in the joy of reaping.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Palladino said:


> Did we ever increase the $20 minimum? I can't walk into a store with H'ween stuff without spending more than that. Especially once I get caught up in the joy of reaping.


well a lot of us just spend more i never stay in the 20 i always go over  
its at least spend 20 but if you want to spend more you can,


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Palladino said:


> Did we ever increase the $20 minimum? I can't walk into a store with H'ween stuff without spending more than that. Especially once I get caught up in the joy of reaping.


Amount remains the same  $20 - shipping not included.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I always spend more, too. Just wondering if we bumped it up officially.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

*Likes & Dislikes for Jenn&MattFromPA*

How exciting! 

*As of August 3rd ~

My husband & I do a yard haunt each year and also invite family, friends & neighbors over for a sort of Halloween Open House. We have a fire pit, tables & chairs in our driveway and a buffet spread in the house - think soups, stews, desserts, snacks & finger foods. We do have alcohol for those of age but tend to be too busy with the TOT's for fancy bartending. People of all ages come over and some stay for hours while others pop in for a bite and then go back out to TOT with their kids.

I prefer to keep our yard haunt a little more cohesive but the hubby is a fan of "If I like it, I buy it" - even if it doesn't really fit in! LOL! We don't change themes but each year we add a little more or take something away if it didn't work or we're bored of it. We have a large-ish graveyard with lots of tombstones & skeletons and this is my favorite part - lighting, decorating, realism, etc. We also have sort of a 'corn field' area with hay bales, cornstalks, scary scarecrows, critters (like the jumping spider & attacking snake) and last year my hubby picked up some sort of werewolf thing that will probably go in this area.

I have dreams of someday making a crypt, large columns to make a grand entrance to our cemetery fences, my garage door into a plaque display, and this year I particularly want to make my own version of a skeletal mourning widow for our cemetery. 

I will try to post some photos to my profile soon so everyone can see a bit of our display.

 *LIKES* ~
~ skulls & skeletons
~ tombstones, especially differently shaped ones
~ some zombie (we like to watch The Walking Dead but we watch via Netflix so we're a season behind) & some body part stuff (see dislikes for more info on how scary we like it)
~ realistic (but wilted & time-worn) cemetery decorations (flowers, urns, candles, lighting, trees/plants, etc)
~ I do black & silver fireplace and dining room decorations each year: some mercury glass pumpkins/gourds, black spiders, shiny candlesticks, printed fabric, framed spooky photos, serving dishes. Something that would fit in here could be fun. As an example, I love the Pottery Barn Walking Dead skeleton serving pieces, as well as the mini cauldron condiment holders. I can't justify buying those but they would definitely fit into the vibe I'm going for!
~ We welcome handmade, thrifted or otherwise doctored up pieces - we love creative pieces and would be proud to display our first Reaper gift in our haunt!
~ lights, lanterns, spotlights are all welcomed
~ thrifted clothing that's been aged, torn or worn down that would be suitable for zombies or other dummies is great
~ we are on the lookout for an oscillating table fan (or 5!) to hijack so we can make some of our residents move their heads
~ Hubby & I haven't quite named our haunt yet, but a sign or piece that says "Harding Manor" or "Harding Hall" (that's our street name) would be great (you could even add "Est. 2008" since that's when we first started decorating together)
~ We have a daughter who will be 3 by Halloween and a son who will be 11 months. A little something to make them feel included that they could open/unwrap would be awesome. For example, a light up Halloween toy or necklace, a Halloween storybook, Halloween socks, etc... no candy or toys with small parts, please.
~ Anything that fits into a realistic abandoned graveyard or scary cornfield scene is perfect! 

 *DISLIKES *~
~ a little blood & decomposition is good, but too bloody or gory is not for us. We don't like babies or children props, definitely don't like anything that looks like it's eating body parts. We aim for scary/spooky/creepy but not "eww, gross!"
~ no need for weaponry or chainsaws or knives or that kind of thing
~ since we try to reuse the same overall theme, we don't really have much need for cartoonish stuff, cutesy stuff, no movie characters, no clowns, no pirates, no miniature village houses or Halloween tree stuff (but a Christmas ornament with a Halloween theme is ok, especially a handmade one), not really into aliens, mad scientists, medical or insects. Don't have a spot for blow ups or blow molds.
~ no scented candles please
~ no real bones or animal parts or fur, no demented doggies or kitty-type things (realistic rats, mice, crows, bats, & graveyard critters are good though!)
~ please no candy or sweets (local goodies are fine)
~ please no lotions, perfumes or scented items. Both my kiddos have sensitive skin & we try to cut back on anything "smelly" in our house (even if the scent is pleasant! Oh well.)

THANK YOU!! I'm very excited! My Secret Reaper will also get a link to my Pinterest page via the message Bethene sends them. 

Here are some pix of our graveyard way back in 2011. We made our fences. It's much bigger & better now, but once my two kids arrived, (in Fall 2011 & Fall 2013 I'm very far behind on uploading our pictures and apparently I don't have any more recent ones uploaded yet. Yikes!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think the $20 is more like a guideline 
I know I always spend more lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep, $20 is just the minimum...and you can spend more if you'd like. There are some people who wouldn't be able to join if the minimum was upped, so bethene decided to keep it the same. It works just fine at this amount, I think, anyway.


----------



## Prettypinkbow (Jul 29, 2013)

So excited!! 

Loves:
Haunted Mansion
Anything Disney halloween related
Tower of Terror
Disney villains
Nightmare before christmas
Tim Burton 
Witches
Hocus Pocus movie stuff (have the movie & movie poster)
Sugar skulls
skeleton
pumpkins
pumkin scented and flavored
vanilla and bakery scents
fall scents
candles
wax melts
caramel apple flavors and scents
frankenstein & bride
apple scents and flavors
any way for me to use halloween everyday (for example pens, socks, candles, headbands, bows, shoelaces, bakeware, jewelry etc)

Likes: 
Halloween cartoons
spiders
thrift store finds
This is my first year teaching kindergarten so any supplies like pens or things i can use everyday 
owls
Halloween or fall socks
halloween houseware (kitchen or baking supplies)
Fall or halloween soaps lotions or sprays 
Beetlejuice
casper
corpse bride
Paranorman

Dislikes:
Gore or gross stuff
scary or horror movie themed
bugs(but i love spiders)
Zombies

Themes: 
I have a halloween party indoors. I use many themes throughout: nightmare before christmas, witches, haunted mansion, tower or terror, pirates so far planned.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Glad to have new reapers joining us!


----------



## crodaba1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys, throwing my name in this year. 

Likes: 
Clowns, I have a body bag with clown inside that I throw over my balcony on a rope. 
Spiders and webbing
Lighting, can always use more
Skeletons
Cages. 
Spookytown accessories
Department 56 accessories
Bakeware
Serveware
Classroom stuff (my wife is a teacher)
Anything creepy like old books or sculptures or pictures
Monkey skeleton (always been on the hunt for one to throw in a cage)


Dislikes: 
Blowmolds
Anything large, I don't have a yard or a place to store it
Gory, I like it but my wife hates it 
Zombies, too overdone
Animals (besides the monkey)
Glitter


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

crodaba1 said:


> Hey guys, throwing my name in this year.
> 
> Likes:
> Clowns, I have a body bag with clown inside that I throw over my balcony on a rope.
> ...


 Do you decorate indoors, outdoors, both? Like serveware? Baking stuff? Have a pintrest page? We aim to please our victims.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Just so my future reaper knows Jenn and Matt from Pa's list looks great for Lil Ghouliette and me, except we do not have the little young ones.


----------



## crodaba1 (Sep 16, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Do you decorate indoors, outdoors, both? Like serveware? Baking stuff? Have a pintrest page? We aim to please our victims.


I decorate both. I won't have much use for serveware and bakeware, but I have a wife who sure does like that stuff  and no, no pinterest page.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

crodaba1 said:


> I decorate both. I won't have much use for serveware and bakeware, but I have a wife who sure does like that stuff  and no, no pinterest page.


Add this to your original list...just hit the edit button and add it in. It's helpful for your future reaper if all your info is in one single post, rather than in several posts that they have to search for. We all edit our lists off and on during sign up as we think of new things. Adding as much info and detail as possible will really help your reaper!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

crodaba1 said:


> I decorate both. I won't have much use for serveware and bakeware, but I have a wife who sure does like that stuff  and no, no pinterest page.


You're being a minimalist here. I was trying to get you to tell us more details of your likes and dislikes. From your list, I would be terrified as your reaper that you would not like what I send.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

crodaba1 said:


> Hey guys, throwing my name in this year.
> 
> Dislikes:
> Don't really have any, I like all aspects of Halloween.


Woot Woot!! Finally!! Someone I can send blowmolds to!   

(Just joshin' ya.)


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Woot Woot!! Finally!! Someone I can send blowmolds to!
> 
> (Just joshin' ya.)


I like your blow molds Hilda.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

haha I have updated my list again adding and taking away make sure my dear reaper you look at the list on here


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I have updated my list again as well. And added pintrest. I love seeing all the lists!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

crodaba1, we are really great at stalking our victims. Being a new poster, please post often and share things you see in stores that you like. Share photos, ideas, etc. A Pinterest is great for ideas of things that you like. We really get into the hunt and quest around here.

Welcome to the SR!


----------



## DieselFreak (Jan 15, 2014)

​I'm so excited to do this years Secret Reaper with y'all this year! I can't wait to see who I get! As for me I'm pretty easy to please. I love pretty much anything halloween related. I'm doing a CarnEvil theme this year. Decorating inside with my oddities and curiosities. And outside I'm doing a walkthru haunt. 
But my favorites would have to be:
Owls owls owls(love em!)
Skeletons/Bones/Skulls(in all shapes sizes and species)
Witches(whimsical or creepy)
Pumpkins(funkin, mâché, resin doesn't matter love em all. Carved or not)
Countdown calendar(don't have one and have always wanted one. Would love something handmade)
Clowns(the creepier the better)
Gypsy/fortune teller items(I'm dressing as a gypsy this year)
Crows 
Bats 
Snakes
Rats
Tombstones(just starting our graveyard and only have a few)
Grim reapers
Body parts
Severed heads
Candles
Candlesticks
Ouija board
Cauldrons 
Evil creepy scarecrows
Hands for props
Masks(all kinds scary/creepy.. Can always use them)
Potions
Unique bottles and apothecary jars



Don't really care for:
Glitter(herpes of the crafting world)
Disney Halloween stuff
Cutesy things
Don't have a need for ghosts this year
Blowmolds
Mad scientist stuff
Chucky(hate him)
Cute scarecrows


That's all I can think of at the moment. I'll update when more comes to mind.


Happy Reaping!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Giving this a bit of a boost


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This needs to be on the first page


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, this was on the third page


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Came out from the party in the bushes and found this on the second page.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Likes: I personally like classic Halloween, pumpkins, fantasy, voodoo,steampunk, bugs, skulls, bones,Disney Villains, Disney pins (anything Disney related really), witches, lights, spellbooks, crafting supplies (paint, creepy cloths, glue, etc.), candy molds, Victorian area themed items, miniature stuff, dolls, and Day of the Dead. I don't mind glitter and cute things either. 

Party: We are having a 'Freaky Tiki' themed Halloween Party this year so anything Luau, tiki, or tropical themed (grass skirting, shrunken heads, bamboo, zombie flamingo(!) etc etc). I also co-host an Annual Halloween Party at the local public library I work for. The theme for that event is going to be a "Fantasy Faire' and will have pirate, mermaid, witch, wizard, pixie, and fairy sections. So anything related to any of those fantasy type creatures/people would be greatly appreciated. 

Non-Halloween Related Likes: Did I say Disney already? Once Upon a Time, Alice in Wonderland, nail polish, jewelry, cups/mugs, and socks. I also crochet...a lot so yarn is always welcome . 

Dislikes: I'm not a big fan of gory/ bloody things devils, zombies, babies, aliens. 

*note: I live in a VERY hot area. The temperature will be in the 110+ degree range around the time of shipping so heat sensitive items such as candles or chocolate is problem not the best idea.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

This should be closer to the main thread so the new sign ups can see it easily!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Need more victims !!


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

My name is Kyle. I live in a studio apartment, but I am able to put out decorations in my parents' yard. Storage is something my secret reaper should keep in mind and yet it shouldn't be a deal breaker. Mostly, I am looking to decorate the indoors, though I wouldn't say no to outdoor props.

Click the italicized _words_.

*LIKES*
"_Mad_ _Max_"/Gutter Punk Aesthetic. Tribal face paint.
_Goth ninja_
3/4 Werewolves. No halfies allowed. Heart throbs with hair conditions bother me. See my _pinterest_ for examples.
Chaos Magick/Occult
Chaos
Chaos Gods. Especially Set(h). Look at how _cute_.
Luciferianism, i.e., the positive Lucifer religion. Can come with a negative for duality. My relatives are all now Catholic now, but I did research on where we come from and our people were burned at the stake for being Luciferian.
H.P. Lovecraft's _Nyarlathotep_ and the Haunter of the Dark. Nyarlathotep is known to have many avatars and the Haunter of the Dark is one of my favorites.
Castle towers and siege weapons. The ballista is my favorite and the siege crossbow.
Nobility
Purple
Daggers and knives. Don't forget scythes.
Candy corn (Even though I dislike Homestuck's fans, the candycorn inspired troll _horns_ are pretty alright by me for shapes of candy corn colored horns. There are tons of sculpey horn instructions out on the net even if you wanted to make demon horns.)
Demons (Goetic included)
World of Darkness RPG - Geist: The Sin-Eaters and Changeling: The Lost. Also Werewolf: The Forsaken and Demon: The Descent. I own the books, but if there is something creative to be done, I'd wager that there is tons to be done with something that has an Autumn Court and Scarecrow Ministry whose members adopt the mantles of urban legends to protect people from fairies.
Dark Clowns (If clown, then spotted _hyena_?), _jesters_, and harlequins (if you do a jester, I am obsessed with animal ears on them as per the link)
Dark Carnivals (Harvest and _otherwise_)
Vikings done lightly and centered around berserkers (no axes)
Thieves, Rogues, Assassins, etc. (Resurrection men?)
Mix tapes...cds. Not bought, but made. I like really obscure genres; _coldwave_/_cold wave_, _shoegaze_, _dark wave_/_darkwave_, industrial, witchhouse/witch house/haunted house (you can put these into the search on soundcloud by now), gravewave/grave wave, dark ambient, ghost ambient, bloodwave, post goth, and every variation of dark experimental under the shade. Maybe you get that I like dark music.
Apples, including the golden apple which is sacred in Discordianism, the tongue in cheek chaos religion, another of my interests.
Tombstones
Groundbreakers/bursters (Don't get confused by my dislike of zombies. Corpsed skeletons are fine by me.)
Putka Pods
Scarecrows (Harvest and _ev__il_)
_Masks_
Rain. Some people worship the sun. I worship the force that drives everyone inside. My project down the line is going to be some of _these_.
Deutschland (if you ever need help with names or narratives, go German)
Vintage - 80's, 70's, 60's, 40's, 30's
Shabby chic
Primitives. Sometimes my tastes get pretty close to Neanderthal.
Ghosts
Mediums/Ectoplasm
WItches (Evil and Wiccan. Non-movie.)
Scents. Harvest comes into play yet again.
Can you believe that I forgot pumpkins? Well I did. Here they are. I love them. Jack themed anything is great.


I'll have you know that I'm an ardent Dark Elf and Slytherin supporter, I'm simply just not interested in receiving their associated items this holiday season.

*DISLIKES*
Disney
Zombies. Why go with tired old zombie when you can go lich?
Spiders
Bats
Snakes
Vampires
Crucifixes (HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS). Giant Celtic crosses and the like.
Movies and paraphernalia.
Books. I appreciate the gesture, unfortunately, I gorge myself on horror ebooks. There are few that escape my grasp.
T-shirts
Flowers


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bumping this to the top


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

witchy46 said:


> I am working on one like that but I'm not sure how it will turn out, here's what I got so far, I have al ong way to go:
> 
> View attachment 203853


your cake cover looks good so far love to see pics of when its done 
I have done a few here is one of them


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe that there are still some people who have not posted here...


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

*Likes*: Pumpkins, cats, bats, ghosts, skulls and skeletons, Day of the dead, witches, black birds, purple, black, orange, glitter as long as it's not loose, candy (pretty much all things sweet), clowns, circuses, carnivals, freakshows, anything vintage/classic Halloween, Victorian, bakeware, lights.

*Dislikes:* Owls, excessive gore, spiderwebs, most bugs, messy things,

I live in a house so I do have a front yard and porch to work with. most of my indoor decor is focused on the kitchen/dining room area. Though blood is good is small doses, I don't like anything out-of-control gorey. My aesthetic is more classic haunted house style, with a spooky, old-timey feel. Oh! And I plan on being a doll this year, so anything that would work into a handmade costume of that style (think of those creepy Victorian style porcelain dolls) would be nice. 

*Here is a link to my Pinterest, as well. *


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Bump up up


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

loving the likes and dislikes so far!!!


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

Likes: Scary, Morbid, Creepy, or Artistic things. Doing a pirate theme this year. Have lots of dressed skellies, wood chests, barrels, stocks, and gallows. 

Dislikes: Cartoonish or fake looking. dolls, bugs, really small items that get lost or hard to clean, 


I do an outdoor party under a tent for about 125 people on a cement parking lot. Theme is posted in my likes. Anything related would be quite awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Remember victims the more on your list the easier it is for your reapers to get a box together of goodies. When it's vag it makes it tough


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Agreed, saki, the more details the better!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Details, details, details people!! Give us some more things to go on. Some of these lists are quite small and may make things difficult for your Reaper.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have some recent sign ups who need to post. 

And what witchtkitty says, DETAILS!!! be very specific, it it will be a great help to your reaper


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay Reapers and Victims---Post Long and Post Often. None of that brief sketchy stuff. We need DETAILS.

Is it time for victims, yet, bethene?


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I just copy/pasted from my sign up to bethene today...sorry it is so long winded and....random. I didn't have anything planned so it is more of a rambling of sorts haha...dear reaper....my apologies! 
Likes: anything Halloween! (Hahaha just kidding sorry I couldn't resist) pirate stuff (outside haunt will be pirate themed again this year BUT we already have gems, necklaces and coins for our treasure chest, a gorgeous flag from a previous reaper...so no flags needed thank you!) Some wooden dock pilings would be lovely, or a parrot, some barnacles, or old creepy pirate masks, etc. vintage Halloween (biestle cutouts, blowmolds, basically anything vintage Halloween), nightmare before Christmas, haunted mansion, homemade, thrift/yard sale stuff is fine, kitchen stuff (tea towels, salt and pepper shakers, etc)(I make themed bento lunches for my kids so reusable or disposable Halloween food picks are always welcome!), we have a new home so indoor decor is welcome! (Homemade Halloween banners/bunting anyone?) Glossy all black candle holders or figurines, Halloween cake stands, things for the kids! (My boys love opening the reaper gifts each year) they love crafts, drawing {Halloween pencils or pens?}, slimy/stretchy things...they are five and seven, and totally into Halloween. And a personal request...my boys love getting postcards...so could my reaper please include a postcard of where they are from? (They have a collection) led candles, would love to get my hands on some Yankee candle wax melts! (But no candles), caramel apple candy corn (we got some last year from our reaper and hubs adored it...but only available in the US Lol), love Sam from trick r treat, roller derby (not Halloween related but if you can make it work awesome haha), classics like skellies, witches, pumpkins etc, lenticular portraits, knick knacks (but nothing too cutesy...) If my reaper enjoys crafts...I'm a fan of PVC candles, Edgar Allen poe, witch potion bottles, spell books, "in case of _____ break glass" cases, vampire or werewolf hunting kits, etc. I'd love a moving Ouija board! (If you can make one for under 20$...I have no idea) I like vampires and werewolves, but more the old folklore...not so much the twilight/blade/trublood stuff. The closest modern show I like is hemlock grove...and even that is cutting it close for me we have a front sitting room that I will be decorating like an old parlour so anything that will fit there. (Kind of haunted mansion-esque), Halloween party games for kids aged 5-8, also...it doesn't cost anything but I would love my reaper to include one of their favorite Halloween recipes if they are willing to share! I'd love to start collecting! Also love owls, with a bit of a vintage flair. And plan to create a Halloween terrarium. 

Dislikes: gore, zombie babies, dolls, universal monsters (love them but don't collect or use the at all), candles (my boys, cats and great Dane prevent me from having those), movie characters like pinhead, Freddy,Jason etc. Nothing religious (upside down crosses or pentagrams used as cult symbols etc) Clowns, dollar store bats, rats, bugs etc...I have enough, thanks! No cheesy vampires or werewolves (twilight, trublood etc)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

If your list is vague, don't be disappointed with what you get. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yup , Bethany it is on the victim to help your reaper...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot next weekend victim time


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

This is my first SR and I am honestly looking forward to the giving part as much, or more , than the receiving. I will appreciate any effort my reaper makes into selecting something they feel I will like, wether it is homemade or store-bought. 

Basically, I am a traditional -type. Vintage, spooky, eerily elegant, witchy. I don’t do sci-fi, zombies, gore, clowns etc...

Themes:
Witches: I do a Witch’s Potion Shoppe indoor display every year and am always looking for ways to add to it. (Lots of pictures in my HF albums)
I love Harry Potter and the whole vibe of Diagon Alley . I tend to go for realism over whimsy.

Headless Horseman/Sleepy Hollow: My favorite icon of the holiday. He is always part of my decor.

Vintage Halloween: I love vintage Halloween decor and costumes. I do my kitchen in a vintage Halloween theme every year. Lots of Beistle cut outs, JoL’s, Black Cats etc...

Disneyland Haunted Mansion: I have been doing my guest bath in a HM theme for the last few years.

Likes:
Anything Headless Horseman/Sleepy Hollow

Vintage Halloween ( Beistle decorations, reproductions, anything that looks pre-1980)

Yankee Candle Witches Brew candle ( I would seriously be happy with getting this -and only this- as I have no discount stores within 80 miles that carry them. And Puurchouli is NOT the same no matter what anybody says! Haha)

Disneyland/Haunted Mansion

Ornaments for my Halloween Tree

Blow Molds

Thrift Store items I can re-purpose for my Potion Shoppe( also could use a traditional tarot deck)

Traditional Halloween colors : orange & black 

Dislikes/Can’t Use:

Ouija Board
Gore/Blood/Torure/Body Parts
Nothing too country-cutesy or with lots of Glitter
Anything demonic /Zombie/Zombie babies
Spiders/Bugs
Clowns/Aliens/Jason/Freddie/Michael M. Etc...
Purple/Red/Green
Baking accessories
Nothing involving animals (dead, taxidermy, torture)
String lights ( I have plenty)


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, I am a little nervous, but here I go....

Likes:
Vintage halloween ,which would include old halloween cutouts reproductions or original (witches, pumpkins,ghosts, black cats)
Blowmolds, I collect smaller and somewhat larger halloween blowmolds
Nightmare Before Christmas, decorations related to the movie
Candycorn related items
Bright colored halloween items with glitter, but not so much that it sheds when you touch it
Gurley halloween candles, if they are slightly disformed or in good condition, nothing a little hairdryer can't fix
Halloween string light covers, but nothing too faded
Older plastic trick or treat pails
Usually things witch related, but nothing too dark
Yankee fall candles
Vintage halloween candy boxes
Vintage 1940's paper mache halloween
Floral fall leaves
creepy cloth
rubber rats(dollar tree)
I wold love if someone made me a handmade craft
Tim burton movie decorations
Haunted mansion items

Dislikes:
Gore, severed limbs, disembodied heads
Nothing demonic or zombies
creepy bugs(spiders, roaches,ants,etc.)
scary movie related items
nothing kitchen related
nothing that would end up on the show oddities( taxidermy, death, medical devices)
Decorative halloween ceramics, I paint them, I have enough
Wreaths, I have enough.
no food items
no clothing (socks, tee shirts)


Thank you stacy, I kind of used yours as a base for mine. I guess we like the same things:


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

StacyN, be forewarned---I am seriously going to stalk your house to see the wonderful witch portrait you have above your Wicked Wanda Witch sign. I have LOVED this portrait forever. I have posted a couple of times about it trying to find out where it came from. I would so love to find one--or have the gerbils "borrow" it permanently. LOL

Please let me know where you got it. My heart is thumping at the thought of maybe finally finding this. I know that she is an ancestor of mine!!!

Great display and I love the theme of it!!!!!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Just signed up the other day for another run at Secret Reaper.

My theme this year is a black and white haunt. I'm going with a forest setting and want to have a lot of traditional Halloween iconography on display: bats, rats, spiders, jack's, cats, and the like. I'm also pulling inspiration from the horror webcomic The Last Halloween. The creator, Abby Howard, has a fantastic eye for monster creation and the big prop is going to be a recreation of this big cutie in the center of the yard.

The child characters will be popping up as well and a few other things inspired by the comic and more traditional Halloween celebrations.

The big stuff is already underway. I have plenty of lighting.

I'm looking smaller props and accent pieces. Even if it's not in black and white already, I can always slap some paint on it and have it fit the color scheme. 

I do not run a gory or violent haunt. I am for creepy and weird.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> StacyN, be forewarned---I am seriously going to stalk your house to see the wonderful witch portrait you have above your Wicked Wanda Witch sign. I have LOVED this portrait forever. I have posted a couple of times about it trying to find out where it came from. I would so love to find one--or have the gerbils "borrow" it permanently. LOL
> 
> Please let me know where you got it. My heart is thumping at the thought of maybe finally finding this. I know that she is an ancestor of mine!!!
> 
> Great display and I love the theme of it!!!!!


Printer you are so kind to say all that! Thank you! I replied to your photo comment regarding my witch's ancestor portrait. I'm so sorry if you inquired before and I did not reply. I didn't see your other inquiries. 
As i said in the photo comment section...I made the portrait out of a vinyl wall cling. I am posting a before and after here for you. 
The before is the stock photo from the website i purchased it from several years ago .


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think I every replied to you. I remember seeing this over and over and was not sure who it belonged to. I just LOVE it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ahhh, fresh meat. {{Clears throat}} I mean, new victims how lovely {{rubbing hands together, with an evil grin}}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

This was on the second page! Nope!
Hey, there are still some people who signed up who have not posted their list here!!!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm going to elaborate more here than in my message to bethene =)

Likes: I love Ghosts and pumpkins. I collect nearly all things ghost or ghost related, just not big on the really cutesy ones.
I really love pumpkins as well, just not cutesy ones, but any kind with or without faces.
I also like black cats, ravens, stars, witches, things that light up, glitter, skeletons/skulls, halloween/decorative candles, tombstones, things that glow...

Dislikes: Lots of gore, super cutesy, zombies, dolls, not a big fan of rats

I won't be having a party this year so I don't have a theme to worry about. 
I mainly decorate inside since my house isn't very visible from the highway. 

I don't know if this will help but I wanted to add it anyways. 
I'm a HUGE Harry Potter fan.
I'm really big on nature and old fashioned and/or vintage things/looking things. 
I absolutely love flowers. My favorite being Calla lilies (my name is Calla) and roses.

Here is my pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/callalily1991/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Likes this to be on the first page!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, this needs to be on the first page


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ok, fine. I will post a list.

I dislike blood, guts and gore.
Love vintage look things. 
beyond that, I am delighted to be surprised.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

wickedwillingwench, please, please give your Reaper more to go on. Do you have a Pinterest page or albums? Most of us love to customize and make or find things SPECIFIC to the victim. Help us ghouls out! LOL

This is also true of all signup without a detailed list. We will haunt you and want to stalk all of your likes and dislikes. lol


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Likes: Steampunk, skulls/skeletons, body parts, distressed/worn out/rustic items, "haunted" props or items I can use to make one, lighting (LED candles and tealights, lanterns, etc.), weapons (Cleavers, machetes, meat hooks, scythes, etc.), raw materials (EVA foam of any thickness, molds, resin, etc.), animatronics or things I can use to hack them for my needs, small vintage items, creepy cloth, chains, basically rustic/distressed/scary props or materials that can help me make them on my own. Fake blood is also very much welcome, as are ghost/zombie props or props that would fit in a zombie apocalypse/post-apocalypse scene. Anything Victorian or, as I mentioned Steampunk or dieselpunk props/costuming. Make-up is also acceptable.

Dislikes: Cutesy decor (Unless it can be modded to be creepy), aliens (Cool, but they won't fit with my theme), clowns/circus (There are generic items that fit these themes, but nothing overly circus/carnival), tombstones (I'm not really doing a cemetery scene, so unless it's handmade or Terra happens to be my Reaper, let's stray from the tombstones), any dancing/singing props (They usually have nothing to do with Halloween as they sing a pop song and that's it), cutesy scarecrows, spider web (I got a ton of spider web I bought last year and from my last Reaper, so I really don't need any more), pictures (My last Reaper gave me a ton of huge pictures of a lab scene which I couldn't really use)


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Secret Reaper time! YAY!!!

Likes: Gothic, cemetery stuff, gargoyles, bats, witch/witch's cupboard stuff, skulls, scowling jack-o-lanterns, Harry Potter, party serve ware…about anything, really. Spooky atmosphere creating stuff. We mostly decorate outside. 
Oh, and if you can come up with a permanent red balloon floating on a string like it has helium in it..."It" style...I plan to add a Pennywise display to our haunt. I know, clowns are in our dislike list, but Pennywise is in his own category...

Oh, wow. I JUST posted this and am editing already...and with a stolen (brilliant and lovely) idea to boot - thanks for the idea, Moony_1 - I love it! "it doesn't cost anything but I would love my reaper to include one of their favorite Halloween recipes if they are willing to share!" 


Dislikes/Not needed: gory, movie character stuff (Mike Myers, etc.), zombies, clowns, cutesy/country, day of the dead stuff


http://pinterest.com/jeandonaldson/halloween/


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Wow some of you have really detailed lists That is awesome!! Ill do my best to help my my Secret Reaper:


Doing a Carnival Theme any items that would really help to tie that theme in
Skelleton Clown
Large Hanging Clown
Any Spooky large clown I could put in my cemetery
Carnival material Big red and White stripped material I could make a big top out of
Popcorn bags
Big roll of tickets
Spooky cloth 
Singing Skeleton from Cracker Barrel
Those light up skeletons or Bats from Home goods with the big bulbs
old white or beige table cloths lace or crotchet that I could dye gray (feel free to dye it for me ) 
Clowns Clowns and more clowns LOL thats the one item I don't have
Be creative : If you you know how to turn a large spider into a freaky spider clown by all means do it
Light up pumpkins (love these need more) 
Carnival spooky music on a CD 
Skeletons I could put in the cemetery need more
Smaller Halloween Blow molds, witches, ghosts pumpkins LOVE 
Anything mechanical that will scare the bejesus out of my trick or treaters
Honestly Id be happy with just one good prop, no need to send tons of things Im happy to just play the game and be involved

*Now Im editing - LOL NormalLikeYou Im with you, Id love a favorite halloween recipe from my Secret Reaper as well!!!

Dislikes:
Blood
Gore
Severed limbs
Satanic items
Country cutsey halloween items
Halloween movies or DVD's
Hello Kitty
*


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Spookilicious Mama: If I get you, I'll make you a clown grave grabber! He just won't die.......For some, that would be the most terrifying thing ever.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

OK, this needs to be on the front page.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes it does!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope the people who didn't post a list here have, at least, sent one to bethene!!! Getting a victim with no list would be very upsetting...or very challenging, to say the least. I'd probably cry. Don't make me cry...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Spookilicious Mama you frighten me.. Have you talked to someone about your unnatural love for clowns?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Spookilicious Mama you frighten me.. Have you talked to someone about your unnatural love for clowns?


I was more curious about her dislike of Hello Kitty...Hello Kitty?? Hahaha!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

:d


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Lots of great lists on here. And a few really lazy ones. Put your Halloween brain on and tell us what you like. Do you decorate indoors or outdoors, goulish or glittery, do you like old school or modern? Give us a bone here. Don't be afraid we will think you are selfish. Would you walk into a restaurant and tell them to bring whatever they want? Telling your reaper you like everything actually makes it harder, not easier.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Spookilicious Mama you frighten me.. Have you talked to someone about your unnatural love for clowns?


*LOL Actually I'm just in need for this year since I am doing sort of a haunted carnival theme Normally there are no clowns to be found at my haunt*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

witchykitty said:


> i was more curious about her dislike of hello kitty...hello kitty?? Hahaha!


*lmao!!!!!!!*


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I am chomping at the bit to find out who my very first victim is! Chompchompchompchomp


----------



## Lady Dy (Oct 2, 2013)

Starter Stalk: My roommate and I do a small haunt inside our carport for trick or treaters. This year's theme is Mad Science (more electrical stuff like Jacob's Ladder and gothgloom's Bubble Tubes, not so much body parts or Frankenstein). Next year will be a Harry Potter style wand shop. We have 4 small dogs, no children, and we do not entertain friends/family for holidays. The only decorating that we do is what goes into the carport. Our #1 thing is that we prefer things to look realistic, even if the thing isn't real, we don't like fake/cartoon looking things (ie: zombies...as much as it saddens me to admit it, they aren't real, however, we prefer Walking Dead style zombies as opposed to Disney channel zombies)


Likes: 
<>Zombie/wound makeup (we enjoy making our own appliances/makeup so anything that would go along with that would be great!). We LOVE the Walking Dead, but do not need anything related to the show. I have some photo's on my page for your viewing pleasure. 

<>Witch: things that a witch would have, not things with witches on them. I would like anything that would go with a swamp witch theme. I make my own bottles and would love things that I could use for them, but I would also love a bottle made by someone else. If my reaper has access to Spanish Moss, I'd love to have a big box of it! Raffia in tan, red, blue or black, maybe even green. Bottle labels. Natural things that I could lay around in my witches den. Wood or stone mortar and pestle (not the white ceramic ones). A book of Shadows, or spell/potion books. Any cool bottles, boxes or books that would fit a witches den. Framed butterflies. 

<>Fairy: I don't have a Halloween theme for a fairy scene in the carport, but I would like to do a Halloween Fairy garden in a flower pot, so anything tiny that could be used for that would be cool! I also like the little skeletons that have been made to look like captured fairies in a jar. 

<>General: LED battery operated lights in any color. Aged lanterns. I'd like to learn some animatronics, so anything that would help with that would be great. Components to make things with (for Zombies, witches, Harry Potter, Sci-fi). Creepy cloth (cheese cloth). If my reaper is a candy sender, I like practically anything with sugar in it. Raw materials: resin, mold making material, foam, lights, wire, spare parts. I'd like a good skull that I could use to make molds of. Black lights. Some type of motor that we could make a prop with. 3/32" Shrink tubing. 

<> Science: signs for radioactive, biohazard, high voltage or quarantine. Any of the electronic items that you guys have been making for your own labs (things like Stelter Creative or TwistedUK does), LED lights, spot lights, plasma light type things, EL wire. Glassware such as beakers, flasks and test tubes (occupied or not). Post-apocalyptic looking stuff (thank you for the wording GiggleFairy). Anything that looks "lab". 


Dislikes/not interested in/couldn't, wouldn't, shouldn't use:
Anything cutsie or glittery.
blowmolds
any "home interior" style things
decorations to leave outside, (unless you'd like to send enough for ALL the neighborhood thieves)
anything scented due to migraine issues.
Satanic things (not to include witch things...there IS a difference!)
Clowns


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I think bethene should match up vague or no list people with vague or no list people.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Updated those list peeps if you recive stuff you do not like and your list is this tiny thing with nothing for reaper to go on then blame your self it is hard to really give it your all when your list is vag. Details details details


----------



## Reaper Wench (Nov 20, 2013)

Lady Dy said:


> Starter Stalk: My roommate and I do a small haunt inside our carport for trick or treaters. This year's theme is Mad Science (more electrical stuff like Jacob's Ladder and gothgloom's Bubble Tubes, not so much body parts or Frankenstein). Next year will be a Harry Potter style wand shop. We have 4 small dogs, no children, and we do not entertain friends/family for holidays. The only decorating that we do is what goes into the carport. Our #1 thing is that we prefer things to look realistic, even if the thing isn't real, we don't like fake/cartoon looking things (ie: zombies...as much as it saddens me to admit it, they aren't real, however, we prefer Walking Dead style zombies as opposed to Disney channel zombies)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi lady Dy. Just out of curiosity can you use skulls or skeletons? Nice list!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

How about a hello kitty grave grabber? Bwhahahahahahahaha. I could send it to the person that says I like anything halloween, and gives no detail.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I cannot believe how many tiny or entirely missing lists there are this year...I don't remember it being like this the years before...PLEASE update and edit your lists to make them better if you are one of the people with vague or missing lists! Especially if you are new to the forum or a minimal poster...how can we send you things you like with no list or posts to go off of??

For those of you with nice lists, good job! Thank you!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, I'm officially in!

Likes
Skulls
Pumpkins
Vampires that aren't glittery
Gothic style candle holders/decor
Styrofoam wig heads/skulls
Horror movie posters*
Like anything related to the classic Dark Shadows series
Potion bottles
Shadow boxes
Anything weird or unusual
Homemade is great!
I love candles and wax melts - vanilla and pumpkin are two of my favorite scents. *
Love grave grabbers and hands etc...that come out of the ground
I'm OK with gore
Rats, bats, spiders, snakes and the like are fine
I love Stephen King 
I'm a huge Walkind Dead fan
I'd love to have a copy of the 1971 movie Night of Dark Shadows (VHS or DVD either one)

Dislikes or don't need
Stuff that's too cute
Not into the Twilight series
Anything with a really strong cinnamon smell (allergies)

My theme for this year and likely next will be loosely based on the Dark Shadows soap opera from the late 60s. *I had several props planned but sadly I won't have the time to get them all finished before Halloween. 

Please dear reaper don't fret too much. *I'm really open to just about anything Halloween related. I'll be updating my pinterest pages soon and though we cannot get Internet where we live, I'll try to check in at least once or twice a week.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

As far as likes..

I love thrift store items. I'm a thrift store addict. 

Vintage Halloween

Day of the Dead

Dolls-doll parts-arms, legs, heads, dolls with shaved heads, dolls that have been colored on. No doll is to bad for me. 

Clowns

Scary

Grim Reaper

Bats/Spiders/crows/ravens

Black Cats

Ghosts

I can do cute. I'm a strong woman, and I'm not afraid to say I can do cute, 

Anything to do with old horror movies.


I hate to say dislikes, so I'll just say I don't do...

Pirates

Devil

Witches 

Glitter

Pumpkins-I picked up 250 last year, so I'm good on pumpkins

Candles-I have asthma and candles can set it off. 

Aliens 

As I think of more things I'll edit my list. I'll also put what page of the likes/dislikes list I'm on with my list I'm sending bethene so my Reaper won't have to go through 30 pages trying to find mine. If my reepee would do the same I'll love you forever.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

No no no...this won't do. This cannot be on the second page! Bumping this up to the first page!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited to get a victim. Who I hope has a great likes and dislikes list so I can spoil them


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Me too saki, I think I'm going to be spending a little more than 20 dollars.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Me too saki, I think I'm going to be spending a little more than 20 dollars.


ya i always do spend more its so cool to make someones day


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I know, how can you only spend 20$. I am so excited, it is like Christmas!!!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Now I'm starting to wonder if my list is too vague?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

i always end up going over  can't help it, I can't stop crafting


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

please, there is no such thing as overboard


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Now I'm starting to wonder if my list is too vague?


 nope you have a lot of good stuff down for a reaper to work with ;0


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is my list of likes and dislikes. I'm really looking forward to it again this year, thanks again Bethene for organizing this 

Likes: Vampires, skulls, witch props/decorations (spell books, witch hats etc.), ghosts, grave stones, table top decor (I.e candle holders, busts, candelabra’s etc.), ground breakers, hanging reapers, cheese cloth, lanterns, I don't mind glitter, Sleepy Hollow type items, creepy portraits, Halloween platters, mad lab type items, mummy’s, served heads, and some gore is ok, clowns, and carnival props/decorations, spiders, haunted hollywood type items.

Dislikes: Zombie babies, dolls, oddities, witch craft type stuff, shrunken heads, voodoo type props/decorations, horror movie icons, blow-molds, pirates, inflatables, hospital type items, harvest, apothecary jars overly cutesy, day of the dead type items, aliens, anything overly gory.

Additional details: I'm doing a Haunted Hollywood type Halloween party theme this year. I also have a carnival theme and grave yard as part of my annual Halloween Haunt.


----------



## Lady Dy (Oct 2, 2013)

I am weirdly drawn to the skulls and skeletons that have been corpsed, and I'm sure we can find a way to use them, especially when it's my turn to decide the theme. (It's her year this year). I made a pitiful attempt to make some Dollar Store skulls look better last year, and as a result, I have 3 plastic skulls in various stages of ugly. So yes. I most certainly am interested in both, corpsed or not!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

did more updating of my list and added lots to my pinstres page for you dear reaper


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I know, every time I look at someone else's list, I feel mine needs more.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Does anyone know how to make a link to pinterest? I want to add it to help my reaper.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Does anyone know how to make a link to pinterest? I want to add it to help my reaper.


You can add it in a line to your signature. Just go to your Pinterest page or board, highlight & copy the link then go to change your signature & paste the link into your signature. I think. LOL Not sure without going through the steps myself.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Bethany!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump to front


----------



## Lady Dy (Oct 2, 2013)

My Hobby Lobby has a whole section of Funkins....I wish I had someone to send one to.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

ME! ME! ME! I'd take one!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd love one, but one wouldn't be enough


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

and me!! Well at this point I'd take almost anything..we had a very large limb fall and puncture the back of our garage, we couldn't see it from the house..so it rained in there at least twice and everything I had for Halloween that could ruin...did,,,UGH! I thought about not bothering this year, but Hilda said I would regret doing nothing and she is most probably right..so anything for outside is great!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm sorry that happened kelloween, I wouldn't know what I would do if my decorations were ruined, so many memories with them


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> and me!! Well at this point I'd take almost anything..we had a very large limb fall and puncture the back of our garage, we couldn't see it from the house..so it rained in there at least twice and everything I had for Halloween that could ruin...did,,,UGH! I thought about not bothering this year, but Hilda said I would regret doing nothing and she is most probably right..so anything for outside is great!!


Love. Hugs. Hopes for an enjoyable Halloween.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> and me!! Well at this point I'd take almost anything..we had a very large limb fall and puncture the back of our garage, we couldn't see it from the house..so it rained in there at least twice and everything I had for Halloween that could ruin...did,,,UGH! I thought about not bothering this year, but Hilda said I would regret doing nothing and she is most probably right..so anything for outside is great!!


Oh no!! That's so awful. I agree, though, don't give up on Halloween this year! Even a little bit of decorations is better than none! Who knows what you could get from Secret Reaper!?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi secret reaper, if you get me as your victim, I'm doing a haunted hotel party using the themes of Twilight Zone Tower of Terror ride, the Shining and Psycho. Anything hotel or oddity related, the more bizarre the better. Home made items are welcome - macabre curiosities, bloody tea set, old fashioned phone, 1920-40s style stuff. Here's my party thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...33612-2014-haunted-hotel-halloween-party.html and here's my Pinterest board on my party planning to give you ideas.

Dislikes - Please nothing cute, dolls (I have enough)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh man kelloween, that sucks so sorry that happend


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> and me!! Well at this point I'd take almost anything..we had a very large limb fall and puncture the back of our garage, we couldn't see it from the house..so it rained in there at least twice and everything I had for Halloween that could ruin...did,,,UGH! I thought about not bothering this year, but Hilda said I would regret doing nothing and she is most probably right..so anything for outside is great!!


Oh no! What a nightmare, Kelloween.  What kinds of things did you lose - maybe some of us have some extras to send your way.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

kelloween, I hope you didn't lose any of your artwork.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Oh no Kelloween! How awful for that to happen. Yes...please let us know what types of outdoor stuff you lost. I'd gladly send extra if I have it.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> oh man kelloween, that sucks so sorry that happend


Told ya I have that "black cat" luck...lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I still have 2 of 3 witch heads...anything that was painted, paper mache or foam is gone, my cauldron I just made last year..it was the rain that messed everything up..but its ok ya'll..I will still have a few things and I will make do..it was just so aggravating!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kelloween, how horrible. Please let us know the types of things you need outside.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

You had so many beautiful handmade things!!! I loved going through your paintings albums


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

thats terrible, a fear of mine too..so much collecting and time...sorry to hear this...dont give up for this year



Kelloween said:


> and me!! Well at this point I'd take almost anything..we had a very large limb fall and puncture the back of our garage, we couldn't see it from the house..so it rained in there at least twice and everything I had for Halloween that could ruin...did,,,UGH! I thought about not bothering this year, but Hilda said I would regret doing nothing and she is most probably right..so anything for outside is great!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> Told ya I have that "black cat" luck...lol


Lol ya you did dang that is awful but now to make some new great stuff maybe the cat wanted change lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> Told ya I have that "black cat" luck...lol


Black cats are actually lucky for me!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

This needs to be closer to the top!! The time is near...this thread has to be visible and ready to be stalked soon!!!!!


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

I love my black Kitties


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Black cats are actually lucky for me!


lol, well I have 5 of them...!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

my son has one, he is a sweetie, other wise, we have several ginger cats, and a couple of grey,


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a little black dachshund that acts like a cat, does that count?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

blowmoldcrazy, we have two black Dauschunds and the youngest seems to be part cat. She jumps up on the back of chairs and the couch and lickers her feet-paws and I call her my cat dog. LOL


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Kelloween, I'm so sorry. I sent you a PM.

Last year, on Oct. 13, 13, a tiny black kitten came walking up my driveway. My daughter ended up keeping her and calling her Carrie because the remake Carrie movie debuted that night.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Printersdevil, my dog does the same exact thing!! She may be eight, but she can still jump around on the furniture Scareme, That was a clever name for that kitty.


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

We'd like to join in on the fun...

Likes
Evil clowns creepy preferred, zombies, skulls, prop building parts (motors and a/v), finials for diy fence approx 60' worth with 4" pole centers, 

Dislikes
Witches, snakes, spiders, blow molds (though we have a few we could send out), glitter and glamour, cutesy, aliens, pirates, 

Themes
2014, carnival/clowns, freak show, and oddities. We do halloween at a campground every year since our nieghborhood isn't very active, portable preferred. 

Prefer outside decor.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

DvlsToy said:


> We'd like to join in on the fun...
> 
> Likes
> Evil clowns creepy preferred, zombies, skulls, prop building parts (motors and a/v), finials for diy fence approx 60' worth with 4" pole centers,
> ...


Make sure you send a PM to Bethene. You have to PM her to be signed up. Here's the link to the signup and discussion thread.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...p-discussion-thread-secret-reaper-2014-a.html


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

remember if you really want to receive stuff you like make sure you have lots of details on your list you can not have to much so go look over those list everyone and just hit the edit button to add to them 
it really helps out your reaper


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

how'd this get to page 2???


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

This is my first year participating 
I would like to thank my secret reaper in advance, I can't wait to see what you do!
I decorate both indoors and outdoors. I love when people are creative and make homemade gifts, I'm not picky though, if you aren't crafty, storebought is more than ok with me as are garage sale/thrift store finds. 

Likes: Nightmare Before Christmas-esp Jack &Sally together, Haunted Mansion, Ghosts, Witches, Bats, Jack O Lanterns, Skeletons, Tombstones, Witches Ball's, Spiderwebs, Vintage, Cauldrons, Dia De Los Muertos, Taxidermy (not rodents), Halloween Ornaments, Flying Crank Ghost's, Window Silhouettes, Spellbooks.

Dislikes: I'm not big on clowns or zombies, roaches, aliens, bio-hazard, movie characters i.e. Jason, Freddy, Chucky etc., torture, maggots, rats/mice, dead animals (skeleton animals are fine), mad scientist stuff, miniature village stuff, owls, inflatables, pirates, window clings, satanic items, black roses/silk flower bouquets, fairies, steampunk.

Just some tips to help out my reaper:
I don't have any tombstones yet, but I sit and admire all of the creativity on this site. I love looking at what other people have made.
I don't really need any wreath's...I went crazy my first year and made one for each week of October.
I'm still working on my collection of props, I have a long way to go, so anything is appreciated. 
I have about 30 small rubber bats, so I don't need any more of those. 
I have a couple of Scentsy warmers, I am a little picky on scents since some give me headaches, but cider or apple scents are fine.
I like the buzzards that people here have made, but I can't find any flamingos. I only want 2 or 3, if you have any leftover flamingos, I would take them.
I also like gargoyles, not the super muscular/masculine looking ones, but the goofy looking smaller ones...if that makes sense.
I do not have any decorative pillows, but have been looking for spiderweb or witch ones that aren't over the top cheesy. Maybe more primitive/vintage looking for a witch pillow and a more modern pillow think black fabric with white/silver webbing for a spiderweb pillow. 
Vampires and Mummies fall in the middle for me. I don't dislike them, but I don't love them either. 
I don't really decorate with crosses. Celtic crosses on tombstones are fine, but that's about it for me.
I have a small collection of bottles that I am going to set up next to a witch, but I haven't had time to make labels for them yet.
No earrings, please. My ears are sensitive and I can only wear surgical grade metal.
I already have a lot of cookie cutters and some baking pans in Halloween shapes, so I don't really need more.
I believe that true love survives into eternity. So I enjoy anything along those lines as well.
I have a nice, covered, front porch that is probably close to 16x5. There are also 2 front windows that face the street. There is a small arch/half moon under the roof on the porch with a beam that I could sit small/medium things on. The front of my house is all cedar.

I really hope this list helps you out. I tried to make it as detailed as possible to give you a wide range of ideas and to make it as easy as I possibly could for you.


I can't wait to see who I get as my victim!


----------



## Reaper Wench (Nov 20, 2013)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> This is my first year participating
> I would like to thank my secret reaper in advance, I can't wait to see what you do!
> I decorate both indoors and outdoors. I love when people are creative and make homemade gifts, I'm not picky though, if you aren't crafty, storebought is more than ok with me as are garage sale/thrift store finds.
> 
> ...


Welcome Pretty Little Nightmare! We are so pleased you can come play with us. Great list by the way!


----------



## Reaper Wench (Nov 20, 2013)

Found this on second page again so I'm bumping it to the first. Some are getting their victims already so a huge thanks to Bethene and all her hard work!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Just reminding my future reaper that my list is on page 24!!!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

*

All signed-up and ready to reap!!! 

Here is my list of likes and dislikes:

Likes:
Crazy about Day of the Dead items, sugar skulls, calaveras, Lady Catrina, calacas, etc…
Especially love hand-crafted items
Anything steampunk, vintage, or Victorian
Witches, spell books, potion bottles, apothecary jars and merchandise
Vampires
Edgar Alan Poe
Birdcages, candelabras, clocks
Spiders and webwork
Halloween tree ornaments
Nightmare Before Christmas, Corpse Bride, Hocus Pocus, Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Crystals, candles, oils, (no patchouli or sandalwood, please)

I know many people don’t like to glam up All Hallows Eve, but glittery, shimmery, sparkly is right up my alley!

Dislikes:

Don't like plastic, rubber, or disposable decorations
Nothing to do with snakes—eeek!
No blow moulds
Don’t need any make-up or costume items

Halloween Pinterest board: http://www.pinterest.com/lvlybnchaco...is-whats-this/*


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

This is my first year participating. I have been lurking on the forum for a couple years.
I would like to thank my secret reaper in advance, Bethene for organizing, and everyone from whose lists I have borrowed in trying to make my list extensive for my reaper since I have no posting history.

Tips to help out my reaper: 
I am easy to please, so please don’t stress out over picking something out. I am sure that I will love it. I love homemade gifts if you happen to be crafty. If you aren’t, then garage sale/thrift store finds or store bought it perfectly fine. Since I like surprises, I would have a preference for something not from stores that I frequent since I am familiar with what they have, and have probably already bought it if I liked it <guilty grin for feeding the Halloween addiction>. I frequent Big Lots, Home Goods, Dollar Tree, Dollar General, Wal-Mart, Target, Ross, Marshall’s, A.C. Moore, & JoAnne’s. Again, if those are your only shopping options, please don’t stress out, I am sure I will love whatever you pick out.

This year I will be doing a graveyard for the first time. I have some gravestones, mostly from Dollar Tree, and some fencing and lights. I don’t have any grave breakers or bones to complete the scene so any hands, masks etc. that I could use to put something together would be good. I could use more outdoor decorations since I am running out of places to put things indoors (...though, I'll still take more indoor stuff, I'll find a place to put it.) I'd love some items for my outdoor cemetery and the more realistic, the better, for cemetery stuff. 

I am hoping someday to come across the dinner/salad plate size of the dish pattern “Hallow's Eve” by 222 FIFTH. I bought the appetizer set of four dishes, but none of the stores around me had the bigger sizes.

I love those little Halloween mini scenes that people put inside of apothecary jars, lanterns and such. Little, dark, creepy graveyard scenes, mini skellies, other tiny haunted scenes like creepy, twisted trees, etc. with the moss and stones and such...I would love one but haven't gotten around to making myself one since I haven’t found too much for miniatures. Even just the components would be great. 

I don’t have internet at home or access to a printer. So if you would like to print off some internet creepy pictures, I would love them. I bought a dozen 5 x 7 wooden frames to paint that are gothic looking, but have nothing to put in them. Print outs of labels for potion bottles would also be welcome. So far my potion collection consists of unlabeled bottles.

If my reaper is someone who knows how to make those creepy, aged, carved pumpkins, I'd love one of those to use to make a scarecrow for my graveyard. 

If my reaper is a person with lots of close up pictures of Jack-o-lanterns that they have carved over the years, I have always wanted to have a DVD of pictures of Jack-o-lanterns that I could use as a slideshow on my TV or in one of those digital picture frames.

Likes:
Traditional style Halloween things such as:

Animals: Bats, Cats, Crows/Ravens, Spiders, Owls (Realistic ones, not ones that look like the 60’s or 70’s), Frogs, Toads, Rats, Mice

Spooks: Witches, Ghosts, Vampires, Skeletons (I don't have a full size skelly...or even a medium/small one),Sculls & bones, Gargoyles, Zombies, Frankenstein, Haunted Mansions, Vampires (Not the super gory or “Teen Romance” kind, more of the classic Dracula/gothic vampire thing), Universal Monsters, Grim reapers, Scarecrows (especially spooky/creepy or pumpkin head ones), Swamp monsters, Werewolves, Headless Horseman

Objects: Jack O Lanterns, Pumpkins, Tombstones, Witches Ball's, Spider webs, Cauldrons, Spell books, Potion Bottles, Creepy-looking photos, Twisted Trees, Ancient Egyptian/ Mummy stuff, Vintage Halloween Stuff (...especially with witch, cat or owl prints), Ghost ships, witches broom, witches shoes

Dislikes or have no real interest in:
Overly glittery
Babies/dolls
Nightmare Before Christmas
Roaches or maggots
Aliens (doesn’t say Halloween to me except as a costume)
Movie characters i.e. Jason, Freddy, Chucky etc.
Inflatables
Satanic items
Overly Gory, bloody, grisly guts or body parts
Real Witchcraft items or Voodoo things
Horror movies (slasher films)
Socks
Scented candles
Window clings (have waaaaay too many)
Candy or food items

Not currently needed since don’t have that theme (but some year I will probably want):
Clowns, Bio-hazard, Dia De Los Muertos, Pirates, Wizard things, Mad Scientist Stuff, Oddities

Thanks, in advance, to my Reaper!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Secret reaper,
Thank you so much in advance, I can't wait to see what you send. This is my first year doing secret reaper and I am so excited! 

*Likes: *
-Thrift store
- Homemade
-I love baking and making candies so candy molds or sprinkles and other Halloween themed decorating things are always needed. Also, I don't have a lot of Halloween serving plates or bowls.
-I am a huge Horror movie fan, my favorites are: Scream, Psycho, Halloween, Friday the 13th(a camp crystal lake sign would be amazing!), and Tim Burton movies (Frankenweenie and A Nightmare Before Christmas) 
- Alcohol related things (We have a bar and a beer pong table at our party)
- Ravens/crows 
- Werewolves
- Skulls/skeletons (real or fake)
- Jack O Lanterns
- Clowns
- Universal monsters
- Really, just anything Halloween-y! We've only had a Halloween party for 3 years and we don't have a whole lot of decorations yet.

*Themes:*
Carnival: Our evil carnival is in our garage, our bar is also in this room. We are working on a freakshow to have set up on a table with manipulated dolls or "freaks", and other curiosities. So far we have a lizard person, an armless person, and conjoined twins. Things that will go good on this table: Shrunken head, fiji mermaid, hairy person "Wolf man", bird women, any other freaks or oddities. Clowns and trick mirrors would also look great in our carnival.
Zombie Survival room: We have a room with windows that go almost down to the floor and sliding glass doors. I want to decorate it with window and outside zombies and inside have survival things: fake weapons, first aid kits, ammo boxes, body parts, warning signs. I want it to feel like you are in a safe room that is surrounded by zombies. 
Black light room: Anything UV reactant is fun in this room. I am making more potions with high lighters (so they glow) this year and want small creepy things I could put inside potions like eyeballs or bugs. We also have pictionary in this room, we use a chalkboard and blacklight chalk.
Other: We decorate inside and outside and the majority of our house gets decorated without any specific theme. 

*Dislikes/ don't need:*
- DVDs
- Babies
- A little bit of cute is fine, but we try to decorate creepily for Halloween.
- I have pet rats, so i don't like decorations that have rats being hurt in anyway.

Link to pinterest album: http://www.pinterest.com/teancrumpet/halloween/

I'm sure I will love whatever you come up with!


----------



## The Great Pumpkin (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello Secret Reaper,

We decorate every year indoor and out. This year's theme is pumpkins. Working on my own giant pumpkin now. Here are some likes and dislikes that I have come up with, with my daughter. She is not a big fan of the real scary stuff but is not into baby stuff either like Hello Kitty etc....

Here we go ......

Likes:

pumpkins
black cats
hocus pocus
nightmare before christmas
NOT SUPER SCARY ghosts, vampires, wearwolves
headless horseman
malifacent
wdw stuff including haunted mansion
halloweentown

Dislikes:

bloody stuff
spiders
snakes
zombies
dead babies
CLOWNS!!!!!!

Anything homemade or store bought the more unique the better!!!!! Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bumping and then going to the first page to look thru all the lists!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

To my Reaper,

I know the list I posted way back on this thread is very general. I apologize if this is a head ache for you and will endeavor to give more clear desires. I am always in need of rats bats creepy crawlies and things that are dead. not freshly killed mind you but decayed desiccated or decomposed. Additionally Ghost ghouls spooks and Jack-o-lanterns feature prominently in my haunt (especially the JoLs) 

Anything that would be a suitable prop in "I sell the Dead" is right in the wheel house. I make most of my props but I have used everything my reapers have sent me in years past!

As stated on my very general list check out the pics in the galleries linked to my sig line. I thank you advance dear Reaper I look forward to your call...


----------



## hauntfordad (Jan 2, 2010)

Find me on Pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/katypillar/halloween-fortune-teller/

I'm doing a fortune teller, gypst, séance theme. I do my decorating outside and only have a small area on my sidewalk in front of my house to decorate as well as my covered small porch.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

*One way, or another, I'm gonna find ya, I'm gonna getcha, getcha, getcha!*


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Lots of new people taking part in the reaper this year. Welcome.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Just realized I never posted here!

Likes
homemade stuff
bats &cats
socks
stuff for my pets (cats & dogs!)
Nightmare Before Christmas (anything Burton, really)
vintage or folk art looking pieces
bottles & spellbooks
gargoyles

and of course you can never have enough basic haunt supplies like brushes, tape, webbing etc!


Dislikes/not really needed
glitter
overly gory things
babies or clowns (or clown babies!)
Dia De Los Muertos


Really, I will be happy with anything. We haven't been able to get much this year due to my spouse's transplant so any fun thing in the mail will be great!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

i have seen several people refer to the page number on which a particular post may be. What people may not realize is you can set your page to display different numbers of posts. So a post that is on page 20 for you may be on page 23 for me. It is better to give someone your post number. It is in the top right corner on the same line as the date. For example, this is post #336. And that will never change. 

My box should be ready to go out this week.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I have mine set up backwards, so that the newest posts are on page 1, rather than the original post and increasing order from there. So page number wouldn't work for me, but post number should, because yours shows as #336 for me, JustWhisper.

Mine is on the same page, or the first page after the original post--but I also put it on my blog for ease of finding it. I edited the blog every time I edited that post.



JustWhisper said:


> i have seen several people refer to the page number on which a particular post may be. What people may not realize is you can set your page to display different numbers of posts. So a post that is on page 20 for you may be on page 23 for me. It is better to give someone your post number. It is in the top right corner on the same line as the date. For example, this is post #336. And that will never change.
> 
> My box should be ready to go out this week.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump to top


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Can't believe this was headed for page three!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Bump! Let's roll this pumpkin back to the top of the hill.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Decorate: Outside and Inside!

Outside I have a graveyard area, witch area, spider web and spider’s area, ghosts, pumpkins; whatever else I throw out there that I think will spruce things up. (I shouldn’t say I as my 3 teenage nephews and 7 year old niece help out tremendously! I have taught them well. So proud!)

ADDED: I have a beagle named Shadow and his birthday is Halloween! (Someone recommended adding your pets.)

BOX WILL NOT BE OPENED UNTIL MY NIECE AND NEPHEWS ARE PRESENT (Added per their instructions. Again.)

Handmade items are AMAZING! Anything old or new! Props you no longer use or want are new to me!

LIKES:

ZOMBIES!!!! WALKING DEAD!!!!! I tried to make a zombie groundbreaker but it failed. 
Groundbreakers - Would love to have one! I know some of you are fantastic at making these!
Owls 
Cats
Bats
Rats
Spiders
Gargoyles
MAGIC! HARRY POTTER OBSESSED
Witches and all that goes with them
Pumpkins/Jack-O-Lanterns
Crows/Ravens
Ghosts
Skeletons/Skulls/Bones 
NOOSES!!!! To hang skeletons! Would love some!
Old to new Halloween! Love it all
Vampires – All vampires! Old and new! Love True Blood and Vampire Diaries
Werewolves! - Obsessed with Teen Wolf show on MTV - It’s really good! Check it out
Gravestones and graveyard things 
Coffins
Lanterns 
LED Candles
PVC Candles - These look so awesome! 
LED lights – Need to light up my display more
Candelabras 
Creepy Pictures
Halloween Tree - Still haven't found one yet. 
Fake Blood
Severed body parts 
Costumes and props
Blow molds 

Basically you cannot go wrong with me (us)!

Dislikes:
Insects (Just spiders are ok.)

Link to my pinterest page: http://www.pinterest.com/hearts1003/

Link to my facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/sdetty

Hope this helps


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

Likes: I love anything horrifying. I live out in the country and we put on a display that includes a haunted graveyard, a zombie infested barn that also has a skeletons, a haunted pumpkin patch. I love zombies, tombstones, evil pumpkins, skeletons anything along those lines that provide a scare factor.

Dislikes: Cute, glittery items.


----------



## The Great Pumpkin (Aug 16, 2014)

UPDATE LIKES/DISLIKES 

Since nobody else seems to want them  Send me your blowmolds, cutesy and glittery items!!!! jk


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I love blow molds! but you can have all the glittery stuff.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

When you make updates, do so by editing your original list, that way your reaper can find everything in one post...they may not see your updates if you have several posts scattered throughout the thread!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I will honestly love anything I receive, so i'm pretty sure I don't even need to post this list...  

Likes: 
Addams Family
Sleepy Hollow 
LOVE Hocus Pocus
Frankenstein/Bride of Frank
Indoor/Outdoor lighting (minus string lights - I have soooo many string lights.) 
Skulls/Skeletons
Tombstones
Spooky Town 
Gore
Witch Stuff 
Creepy Stuff
Creepy Pictures
Spider Webs
Gothic Decore 
Halloween Art 
Pumpkins
Bats
Cheesecloth
Halloween scrapbook items (stickers, cut outs, paper...pretty much any of the crafty things you can find at Michaels.) 

You all amaze me with your crafting abilities... so I know I would love anything you make! 

Dislikes: 
Clowns
Anything super cutesy 
Aliens
Stuffed animals 
Country/Rustic 
Dolls & zombie babies
Window Stickers 


Don't need: 
Movies, music, bugs, snakes, candy

I don't have much on my pinterest boards, but here's my link just incase.  

http://www.pinterest.com/kerimonster/


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I am very easy to please. I do have a dog and 2 kids at home as well. My son (7) takes after me and is a Halloween/Monster fan and my girlfriend's daughter (5) loves to dress up every year. Anything is very much appreciated! But I suppose a list is in order. And here is my Pinterest I just started not long ago.

http://www.pinterest.com/danuebel3/

LIKES
Vintage Halloween Decorations, Costumes, Books
Anything to do with the origins/history of Halloween
HalloweeN (film franchise), I have a lot already though
Freddy Krueger
Jason Voorhees
Obscure 80's slasher movies on VHS
Horror Soundtracks on vinyl
Blow Molds
Skulls
Coffins
Hearses
Tattoos
Pumpkin Beer
Nightmare Before Christmas
Monster masks/props
Lego Monster Fighters
Original Halloween art

DISLIKES
Glitter is Evil
Cutesy decorations
Inflatables


----------



## Reaper Wench (Nov 20, 2013)

I really enjoy reading everyone's lists. I am anxiously waiting to see all the cool things received! Is anyone planning on shipping sooner rather than later? It will be fun to see who is the first to get reaped!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Please make your lists as detailed as you can, really helps a reaper personalize!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Just updated...again  Had to include the info on small people or four legged friends.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am updating mine tonight, too!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

bumpidy bump bump bump


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bump again


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh my, this won't do way back here. I had to look for it while trying to see if my victim had added anything to their list!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

We must keep this close to the first page so it's easy to find.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

what us this thing doing on page 3! Im inhere to stalk someone on behalf of someone hehe


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello victim. I'm checking in to see what you are up to today. So elusive.... I get a quick glimpse of you and then you are gone. I was thinking of you yesterday, so lost in deep thought, dark thought actually, that I lost all sense of time. When I finally pulled myself from the shadows, your name still swirling in my head, I looked down at my wet hands horrifically covered in 

Come out victim. Post in response to something, start a thread, anything - come play. Don't be afraid. Brahaaaahhhaaaaaaaa!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

X-Pired said:


> Come out victim. Post in response to something, start a thread, anything - come play. Don't be afraid. Brahaaaahhhaaaaaaaa!


It's not like I am hard to find.....


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

2nd page is no good. I am updating my lists thought of some new stuff. 
I will be double checking my victims list too. MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree, more need to be posting so everyone can see what makes you tick and what you are up to. Also, we can learn so much about you from your frequent posts. It makes this soooooooo much more fun!

Come out! Come out. wherever you are!!


----------



## DieselFreak (Jan 15, 2014)

Here I am!! I was hiding out at lowes.. That place should start giving out stocks to loyal customers such as myself..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay need this off of the second page. 
I was checking out my victim's list to make sure I have the most up to date into. 

I am watching you closely!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

getting box packed thought I would look over my victims list one more time


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I should go see if my victim added any thing


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Just a last minute thought in case my reaper is having difficulties with me. I need good smelling candles. It can be pumpkin, apple, fall, sugar, etc. Anything that is good. All sizes are good. Not picky on brands. I just realized I have none. I also love the pumpkin spicy diffusors too.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

BuMp To ThE tOp !!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------

